# The Premier League.



## bidderman1969

yes, i know this is a late starter, but seeing how well the other PL threads went, i decided to start another 

so, how do you like the way the new season is going?

what do you think of your new transfers?

with 48 hours to go before the transfer window shuts, who do you think you'll get in?

and who do you think will take the PL title this season? Champions League title? Europa League? FA cup? and even the League cup?

lets have your thoughts guys!


----------



## nbray67

Utd have started strongly, Matic is a cracking signing for them.

Arsenal may struggle this season while ever Wenger is at the helm, they need rid of him I'm afraid.

City have started slowly but I can see them getting stronger, especially if they snatch Sanchez.

Chelsea look good despite the loss to Burnley. Another strong squad with Morata looking to shine the more he adapts to the PL.

Spurs, quiet in the transfer market but they have a strong squad, again, started slowly but will challenge the Top 4 again.

Everton, spent loads in the summer. Keane is a good buy but they lack that killer touch/class striker now that Lukaku has gone, saying that, Tom Dvies and Calvert-Lewin look decent.

As for us. Henderson and Sturridge (if fit) are 2 signings we didn't have for 90% of last season. Mane, Salah and Firmino are an epic trio up front. Coutinho will hopefully stay and give his all when fit (is he actually injured???).
Matip looks strong but he can't do it all in the CB role, Lovren and Klavan just don't fit for me. On our back 4, Gomez looked very composed when I saw him against Palace. Moreno has calmed down a tad but is strong going forward, unfortunately, he's too erratic. Robertson needs time and we have Clyne due back.
Can, Wijnaldum and Henderson look good together, not sure where The Ox would fit if he joins, especially if Coutinho stays and Lallana is fit.
We need a quality CB, it's a pity Sakho has burnt his bridges with Klopp.

Winners - City for me
With a Top 4 made up of 
LFC
Utd
Chelsea

Relegation contenders
Palace
West Ham
Brighton
Swansea


----------



## nbray67

Wow, just seen WBA have signed Krychowiak from PSG.

Just like Jese at Stoke, they are cracking signings although Stoke will still be mid table whereas WBA could surprise a few this season.


----------



## bidderman1969

Seems we have agreed a fee at least, rest is supposedly neigh on done


----------



## bidderman1969

Well, the Ox is undergoing a medical already, must admit, it's happened pretty quickly


----------



## MagpieRH

Wondered whether we'd have a new one, or just keep using last season's :lol:

Well, it's well documented that Newcastle's window is not going as Rafa planned. Delays and generally nobbery meaning we've missed out on players he thought we in the bag.

Couple of decent signings in Murphy and Joselu but both need to settle and develop. Managed to shift a few high-earners this week so hopefully bring a couple in. Gayle might be on his way to Fulham, so will need to be replaced. No idea who it'll be.

As for the season, utterly ridiculous that Mitro got done retrospectively after trial by highlight shows, while in the Huddersfield match a couple of weeks ago one player stamped on Newcastle lad and Mbemba was essentially assaulted by a Hudds midfielder and neither incident was even shown. Apparently it's now 94 premier league matches since an opposition player has seen red against Newcastle. 94!


----------



## bidderman1969

I'm surprised Rafa stayed tbh, how's he supposed to compete without bolstering the squad???? Ashley should have got rid of the club years ago


----------



## MagpieRH

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm surprised Rafa stayed tbh, how's he supposed to compete without bolstering the squad???? Ashley should have got rid of the club years ago


Rafa wants to build the club, and he's got the full support of about 95% of the fans.
Ashley should've sold up long ago, but nobody will pay what he wants for the club, so he'll never sell. He's no interest in investing, he just uses it to advertise (free of charge) a handful of his businesses.


----------



## bidderman1969

I think LFC have a pretty good chance this year, needs a lot of luck with keeping key players injury free for as much as possible


----------



## MagpieRH

Well, as feared, no incoming signings. The nightmare scenario. Rafa unhappy, players unsettled, fans royally shafted again. It's gonna be a long, hard season but luckily a lot of the humiliation will be televised. Joy.


----------



## Paul04

MagpieRH said:


> Well, as feared, no incoming signings. The nightmare scenario. Rafa unhappy, players unsettled, fans royally shafted again. It's gonna be a long, hard season but luckily a lot of the humiliation will be televised. Joy.


Yeah mate, same old. Linked with lots of players and sign no one! Only takes a few injuries and we will be screwed! We will sign players in January and no one again in the summer. The joys of being a Newcastle fan!


----------



## danwel

Arsenal in complete disarray at the moment and now need to get Sanchez head back in the game. He will be a very good addition to any team for free in the summer and probably Oil will leave now too.

Strange one that Barkley bottled it and steady at Everton having already agreed things.

Going to be a long season for the Newcastle lot and can't see Rafa staying and putting up with things there.

Stragne decision for Chelsea to sell Matic to united and then buy a like for like replacement in Drinkwater for not a great deal cheaper !!!!!

Liverpool have had a good transfer window and will do well. 

United also seem to have got a couple of missing pieces in Matic and Lukaku and although Zlatan is back that could have a negative effect on the way they play which at the moment is with pace and power. That said he is good to have around the dressing room and not a bad plan b


----------



## bidderman1969

Think I may ask a mod to change the thread title to just "The Premier League, that way we can just keep it going?


----------



## GleemSpray

Reasonably happy with Evertons transfer window.

We didnt get the striker that Ronald said he wanted, but we do have players who can score goals. 

Watched Farhad Moshiri speaking to Sky and was impressed that he knew all the squad names and positions!! Have seen him being interviewed before and he is more impressive than you expect from a foreign owner. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Everton did some very good business and i for one think that Rooney will prove to be a bit of a masterstroke because once he is playing week in week out he still has plenty to offer


----------



## GleemSpray

danwel said:


> Everton did some very good business and i for one think that Rooney will prove to be a bit of a masterstroke because once he is playing week in week out he still has plenty to offer


Yes Wayne will be good for us , so long as he stays off the booze and gets to bed early at his age .....

.... Oh hang on ... :wall::wall:

Fortunately, we now have a decent squad and wont have to rely on him behaving like a mature adult.


----------



## bidderman1969

cheers Soul Boy :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers Soul Boy :thumb:


Your most welcome


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> Yes Wayne will be good for us , so long as he stays off the booze and gets to bed early at his age .....
> 
> .... Oh hang on ... :wall::wall:
> 
> Fortunately, we now have a decent squad and wont have to rely on him behaving like a mature adult.


What an idiot he is.

It always annoys me how many folk drink drive, but people with his money don't even have to blink at the cost of a taxi.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> What an idiot he is.
> 
> It always annoys me how many folk drink drive, but people with his money don't even have to blink at the cost of a taxi.


I don't know what was worse, getting caught dd or driving a Beetle!!

In all seriousness, he thinks he's bigger and better than the law, hence why he did it.


----------



## nbray67

Are England going to put on a show tonight or will it be a lot of effort with little end result?


----------



## bidderman1969

nope, all the english new signings will get injured, lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Had a feeling Sanchez would stay-all good if he gives 100%. I'd have sold him personally, don't see the point in keeping players who want out. I'm ok with getting rid of Ox, strong fella and quick, but useless at crossing and finishing. Happy with Laca and Kola, but should have added to those with a CM and CB- Seri and VVD - which is what we really need.

Too early to make predictions, 3 games in, long way to go.


----------



## Kerr

Oxlade-Chamberlain is no loss in my opinion. £35-40m is silly money for him. It's hard to believe he's still only 24, but we've been talking about his potential for countless years. Unless Klopp can work wonders he's just another very average player. 

I see Ia Liga have asked for Man City to be investigated for breaking financial fair play rules. I bet the action taken against PSG is minor and I don't expect Man City to be much worse. It would be their second time though. 

There's no point in having the rules when clubs are still so blatantly cheating them and the punishements so weak.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Oxlade-Chamberlain is no loss in my opinion. £35-40m is silly money for him. It's hard to believe he's still only 24, but we've been talking about his potential for countless years. Unless Klopp can work wonders he's just another very average player.
> 
> I see Ia Liga have asked for Man City to be investigated for breaking financial fair play rules. I bet the action taken against PSG is minor and I don't expect Man City to be much worse. It would be their second time though.
> 
> There's no point in having the rules when clubs are still so blatantly cheating them and the punishements so weak.


Totally agree , Kerr mate, won't miss him- He just hasn't got the brain imo-cack at crossing and finishing, just brawn . Not sure He'll even dislodge any of their mids so he might end up in the same boat. Must have really wanted out though to accept less money.

Yeah, I heard that about FFP, bit rich coming from La Liga , eh? Lol. I see Rooney is at it again tut, tut . He'll never learn .


----------



## nbray67

DJ X-Ray said:


> Totally agree , Kerr mate, won't miss him- He just hasn't got the brain imo-cack at crossing and finishing, just brawn . Not sure He'll even dislodge any of their mids so he might end up in the same boat. Must have really wanted out though to accept less money.
> 
> Yeah, I heard that about FFP, bit rich coming from La Liga , eh? Lol. I see Rooney is at it again tut, tut . He'll never learn .


Hopefully you're both wrong although I honestly can't see why we signed him with the CM's we currently have with Cotinho and Lallana due back also. Supposedly a successor to Milner in the future???

He probably wanted out as the Arsenal team at present, and there's quite a bit of talent there as we all know, just don't know what day it is half the time as the tactics are all over the shop. Wenger is at a loss with his decisions and it shows awfully on the pitch.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

nbray67 said:


> Hopefully you're both wrong although I honestly can't see why we signed him with the CM's we currently have with Cotinho and Lallana due back also. Supposedly a successor to Milner in the future???
> 
> He probably wanted out as the Arsenal team at present, and there's quite a bit of talent there as we all know, just don't know what day it is half the time as the tactics are all over the shop. Wenger is at a loss with his decisions and it shows awfully on the pitch.





nbray67 said:


> Hopefully you're both wrong although I honestly can't see why we signed him with the CM's we currently have with Cotinho and Lallana due back also. Supposedly a successor to Milner in the future???
> 
> He probably wanted out as the Arsenal team at present, and there's quite a bit of talent there as we all know, just don't know what day it is half the time as the tactics are all over the shop. Wenger is at a loss with his decisions and it shows awfully on the pitch.


Haha yeah, Klopp may well get the best out of him mate, time will tell. Can't see it though myself , he just doesn't have the intelligence. You-Liverpool- have a devastating front line, I'd have thought Klopp would have spent big money on your defence which is exactly what we should have done amongst other things.

Did you watch England? I thought the passing was abysmal. That midfield is crying out for JW imo, he'd have ran the show. Thoughts?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## Kerr

What's with all the dodgy football fans who drink in this bar?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice to get that win, needed that. Played well, looked hungry- Impressed with the tracking back and organisation- Kolasinac is a beast. Great finish from Lacazette, and superb 2nd goal from Welbz.

Ox, breaking records already-1st player to concede 9 goals for two clubs in a week 
Knew it would be curtains for Liverpool after they went a Mane down


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nice to get that win, needed that. Played well, looked hungry- Impressed with the tracking back and organisation- Kolasinac is a beast. Great finish from Lacazette, and superb 2nd goal from Welbz.
> 
> Ox, breaking records already-1st player to concede 9 goals for two clubs in a week
> Knew it would be curtains for Liverpool after they went a Mane down


Are you not biting about the pub above?:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Are you not biting about the pub above?:lol:


Lol yeah, clocked that, Kerr boy, very good.
Frank de Boer sacked, after 4 games ??


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol yeah, clocked that, Kerr boy, very good.
> Frank de Boer sacked, after 4 games ??


It wasn't a bad pub acutally. It was busy with everyone coming back from the game.

There has to be something more to him getting sacked. He's lasted little time in both his last jobs. The pressures of staying in the Premier league are huge, but lots of people predicted he was going to be sacked very quickly.


----------



## MagpieRH

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol yeah, clocked that, Kerr boy, very good.
> Frank de Boer sacked, after 4 games ??


Absolutely ridiculous. Even seen someone on Twitter looking at Allardyce's last 5 clubs a how they've struggled after sacking him, ignoring the one common denominator.

De Boer likes Dutch total football. That takes time to impose on any side, especially one who are set up for a more direct game. If he'd been given more time, I'm sure palace would have developed and played a decent stuff.
His previous sacking was Inter, who want to be winning the league - they don't want to wait for a style to develop.

As for his replacement, I'm not sure why Woy would take it on, but good luck to him. Can't stand Palace, but I like the bloke.


----------



## Kerr

That was a horrible watch tonight for so many reasons. 

We were terrible and played way below what we can. PSG were very good at the same time. So composed and at ease always able to play their way out of things. 

I was only watching on the tv and the commentary just annoyed me to the extent I couldn't listen. It was money this, money that....he cost this, he'll cost that at the end of the loan deal as it's a compulsory purchase. The manager will get the sack if he doesn't win the champions league after spending so much.

It was an unbearable listen. 

I should as a football fan stand there and admire the quality of PSG. However I just found all this talk getting my back up. It didn't help that Neymar once again came to Celtic Park and behaved like a classless little git again. 

They are basically cheating. They've spent way more than any French club can possibly afford. It's sad when the entire game was basically talk of how they've pretty much bought the Champions League. I now hope they don't.

I thought someone summed it up pretty well. We had a supporter run on the park tonight. We will get fined more for that than PSG's blatant cheating of financial fair play rules.


----------



## Paul04

Kerr said:


> That was a horrible watch tonight for so many reasons.
> 
> We were terrible and played way below what we can. PSG were very good at the same time. So composed and at ease always able to play their way out of things.
> 
> I was only watching on the tv and the commentary just annoyed me to the extent I couldn't listen. It was money this, money that....he cost this, he'll cost that at the end of the loan deal as it's a compulsory purchase. The manager will get the sack if he doesn't win the champions league after spending so much.
> 
> It was an unbearable listen.
> 
> I should as a football fan stand there and admire the quality of PSG. However I just found all this talk getting my back up. It didn't help that Neymar once again came to Celtic Park and behaved like a classless little git again.
> 
> They are basically cheating. They've spent way more than any French club can possibly afford. It's sad when the entire game was basically talk of how they've pretty much bought the Champions League. I now hope they don't.
> 
> I thought someone summed it up pretty well. We had a supporter run on the park tonight. We will get fined more for that than PSG's blatant cheating of financial fair play rules.


Never rated Neymar, He has skill but like you have say he is a git


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> That was a horrible watch tonight for so many reasons.
> 
> We were terrible and played way below what we can. PSG were very good at the same time. So composed and at ease always able to play their way out of things.
> 
> I was only watching on the tv and the commentary just annoyed me to the extent I couldn't listen. It was money this, money that....he cost this, he'll cost that at the end of the loan deal as it's a compulsory purchase. The manager will get the sack if he doesn't win the champions league after spending so much.
> 
> It was an unbearable listen.
> 
> I should as a football fan stand there and admire the quality of PSG. However I just found all this talk getting my back up. It didn't help that Neymar once again came to Celtic Park and behaved like a classless little git again.
> 
> They are basically cheating. They've spent way more than any French club can possibly afford. It's sad when the entire game was basically talk of how they've pretty much bought the Champions League. I now hope they don't.
> 
> I thought someone summed it up pretty well. We had a supporter run on the park tonight. We will get fined more for that than PSG's blatant cheating of financial fair play rules.


Pretty rough watch , man- saw most of it after Pogba went off in the other game.

You know my views on buying titles.
Commentator who does me is, Danny Murphy! What an absolute c-


----------



## vek

robbie savage is my most hated one dj,he wont shut the **** up ever!!


----------



## MagpieRH

vek said:


> robbie savage is my most hated one dj,he wont shut the **** up ever!!


I met Sav once, he's not so bad in person. On TV though, like you say, never stops. Gets a bit squeaky when he's excited too.
Garth Crooks irritates me, cannot stand Jonathan Pearce's voice (worse than fingernails on a blackboard), but the one I like least is Kevin Kilbane. Next-to-no actual knowledge, and he's like a twelve year old every time Newcastle are on. Grinning like a cheshire cat any time he can say anything negative about them. It's embarrassing.

Then there's Michael Ow*n (if he doesn't send you to sleep with his monotonous voice, he winds you up with his statements of the obvious "if the goalkeeper hadn't stopped that, it would've been a goal". Thanks Michael).


----------



## GleemSpray

I really don't know what is happening with Everton - we now have decent and talented individual players, but they are just not playing as a coherent winning team.

Sure we need a striker, but we look disjointed elsewhere on the pitch. I can't believe that we are missing Lukaku so much, as he always relied on the other's to do all the running and work for him.

We had such a feel good factor at the start of the season and its just all fizzled away.

The demands for Koemans head have been slowly growing on social media for a while and i think he should consider himself under real pressure now - our football is starting to become as aimless as it was under Roberto Martinez.

I was at the Spurs game and they were impressively organised and determined, but we were all over the place and Spurs just had the run of the pitch for much of the game.

This Atalanta game is looking like it can only get worse - no industry or fight from Everton. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Apart from Everton is was a good week for English clubs. Not the hardest tests so far but everyone did ok. 

Liverpool are going to regret not spending on their defence. 

Bournemouth V. Brighton tonight. Doesn't even sound like a premier league game.


----------



## MagpieRH

Nobody gonna mention the Arsenal fans terrified of a bit of atmosphere last night? :lol:
Doesn't sound like anything particularly unusual happened, aside from the extra fans getting in, yet there are more than a handful suggesting the game should've been abandoned or postponed.

Still can't get my head round Friday night matches. Sky's new EFL deal from 2019 means games every day, on telly or available to stream. All of them. Not sure that's healthy tbh.


----------



## Kerr

I did wonder what happened yesterday. 

They were very vocal heading through town and it reads as if they behaved very well although they blocked the roads. 

Did it only kick off as they couldn't get in?

Arsenal fans didn't want to go, why not let sell more tickets to them and keep the! In their own section?

Arsenal and their fans have to be criticised for selling tickets to anyone. 

20,000 fans and the atmosphere sounded good from the little bit I watched.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> I did wonder what happened yesterday.
> 
> They were very vocal heading through town and it reads as if they behaved very well although they blocked the roads.
> 
> Did it only kick off as they couldn't get in?
> 
> Arsenal fans didn't want to go, why not let sell more tickets to them and keep the! In their own section?
> 
> Arsenal and their fans have to be criticised for selling tickets to anyone.
> 
> 20,000 fans and the atmosphere sounded good from the little bit I watched.


From what I gather, there wasn't much bother at all, and the little there was happened as Köln fans who'd got into the home sections tried to climb into the away section but were stopped by stewards.

I think I heard earlier there had been 5 arrests. Not bad for supposed carnage. Most of the footage I've seen shows stands full of Köln fans singing and dancing with the odd miserable-looking Arsenal fan dotted throughout.

I totally understand if they'd been aggressive or starting up trouble, but it seems they were just a large number who wanted to enjoy the match.


----------



## Kerr

Watching MOTD now. 

Man City the first Premier League club to score 5 or more goals in 3 consecutive games. It should have been a lot more than 5 today. Palace look terrible, but the gulf between the top teams and the rest is getting even bigger.

Liverpool game looked good fun. They are still a shambles at the back. Mingolet looks good for saving a penalty, but he flapped at everything in the highlights. 

I think the top 3 now will be the top 3 at the end. What order I'm not too sure yet.


----------



## Overdoser

Have to agree with Kerr ^^ Liverpool's defence is terrible. I think the title fight will be between the two Manchester clubs.


----------



## Kerr

Not had a chance to see much football again this weekend. I'll catch up a bit later tonight. 

Another impressive result for Man City. Will they manage to keep it up this year? 

Everton and Leicester still hanging around at the bottom. What is wrong? 

Man Utd still holding on at the top. Deserved, or are they only there as they've not played anyone decent yet?


----------



## GleemSpray

Bloody hell! Just got back from Goodison.

Lots of talent, all playing in the wrong positions and desperately hoofing the ball.

Its Roberto Martinez all over again. I think Koemans days must surely be numbered - he can't keep blaming bad luck + the players... 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

1-1, solid result. Liverpool may be all over the shop at the back, but they've got a lot of firepower upfront. Restricting them to half-chances for the most part, and needing a worldie to breach the defences of a team written off as relegation fodder by most is not too shabby :thumb:


----------



## Paul04

MagpieRH said:


> 1-1, solid result. Liverpool may be all over the shop at the back, but they've got a lot of firepower upfront. Restricting them to half-chances for the most part, and needing a worldie to breach the defences of a team written off as relegation fodder by most is not too shabby :thumb:


:thumb: I was so happy with the result. Can't wait for work tomorrow because the two Liverpool fans said we would get beat 4-1


----------



## Paul04

GleemSpray said:


> Bloody hell! Just got back from Goodison.
> 
> Lots of talent, all playing in the wrong positions and desperately hoofing the ball.
> 
> Its Roberto Martinez all over again. I think Koemans days must surely be numbered - he can't keep blaming bad luck + the players...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


 I watched it and Everton have a really good team but were all over place. I think Koeman will be the next to be sack in the prem


----------



## Kerr

Poor game earlier. Man Utd have been dispatching the weaker teams with ease, but I'm not convinced they have enough quality to stay in a fight at the top. 

I see Man City have finished the first half with 84% possession. That must be a record? 

Unless they implode again they are miles ahead of anyone else.


----------



## MagpieRH

Big Andy Carroll sent off for levering himself with his elbow twice in two minutes. He often pushes the boundaries of what's strictly allowed, but that has to be his tamest red card so far. Silly boy.


----------



## Mark R5

I'm still waiting for Leicester to wake up. It's been a difficult start with a tough set of matches but they don't get any easier really...need to start performing!


----------



## Kerr

How is the season going so far for everyone? 

I wrote at the end of last season that there seemed to be an interest drop off in the Premier League. It appears to be that a lot of comments this year are suggesting that feeling is spreading.

Liverpool v Man Utd was always a game I looked forward to. Yesterday's game was really poor. Mourihno certainly knows how to kill a game of football. Today I couldn't force myself to watch the Brighton v Everton game and turned it off. 

It's not just this weekend either. I'm struggling to remember a really enjoyable game this season other than Chelsea v Man City. Every other game I've tuned in for has been a bit poor. 

There's groundswell in the amount of people who are fed up supporting England. They are frustrated at the lack of quality and desire of players going through the motions to beat weaker opposition. The Premier League has the same feeling for me at the moment. There is far too much of a quality difference between the top teams and the rest. 

Then the actual quality of the games from the rest has been poor. Looking at the league a lot of those teams don't look like Premier League names. They don't serve up football that is premier either. There's more teams digging in and grinding out results than entertaining.

What's going wrong? Why is performances and quality falling?


----------



## MagpieRH

Smaller clubs can't afford the fees and wages of even the bigger clubs' spares.

As for England, the players aren't technically good enough, but have massively inflated egos. It's also not a matter of pride to play for England any more, the clubs pay their wages and are tired of players coming back injured from international duty. The likes of Rooney and, to an extent Terry, were exceptions as they actually wanted to wear the England shirt. The fans are fed up of the team showing promise in qualifying (this year being an exception, it would seem) and then not turning up to big tournaments.

I saw something earlier, one of the German coaches believes England's U17 side are showing real promise and have the potential to be world-class. Time will tell.


In terms of fans not being as enthused, as much as City are free-scoring and, I assume, playing good stuff, you can't see them being turned over by a stylish performance can you? If they do get beaten, it'll be a backs-to-the-wall, grind it out type result.
I can't say what it's like for other clubs' fans, but 5 of Newcastle's last 7 away games have been televised, mostly on a Sunday evening. Today's was all the way down in Southampton. There's even talk of the West Ham game being played on Christmas Eve. Fans are sick of being done over for TV, and it's definitely not just Newcastle fans being shafted. For all the claims of "fans are vital to the game" it seems they don't really believe that.


----------



## Overdoser

Have to agree with MagpieRH regarding TV scheduling, especially xmas eve. I was at Anfield Saturday...atmosphere was banging as always.


----------



## Overdoser

DJ Xray been quiet for a while.


----------



## Kerr

MagpieRH said:


> Smaller clubs can't afford the fees and wages of even the bigger clubs' spares.
> 
> As for England, the players aren't technically good enough, but have massively inflated egos. It's also not a matter of pride to play for England any more, the clubs pay their wages and are tired of players coming back injured from international duty. The likes of Rooney and, to an extent Terry, were exceptions as they actually wanted to wear the England shirt. The fans are fed up of the team showing promise in qualifying (this year being an exception, it would seem) and then not turning up to big tournaments.
> 
> I saw something earlier, one of the German coaches believes England's U17 side are showing real promise and have the potential to be world-class. Time will tell.
> 
> In terms of fans not being as enthused, as much as City are free-scoring and, I assume, playing good stuff, you can't see them being turned over by a stylish performance can you? If they do get beaten, it'll be a backs-to-the-wall, grind it out type result.
> I can't say what it's like for other clubs' fans, but 5 of Newcastle's last 7 away games have been televised, mostly on a Sunday evening. Today's was all the way down in Southampton. There's even talk of the West Ham game being played on Christmas Eve. Fans are sick of being done over for TV, and it's definitely not just Newcastle fans being shafted. For all the claims of "fans are vital to the game" it seems they don't really believe that.


The TV schedule and Sky's repackaging of the channels isn't working.Viewing figures are way down on last year and they were already concerned with the slumping audience. The Christmas eve thing is a joke. They are obviously desperate to get more viewers.

Hasn't all the home nations had good youth teams over the years? There has always been the issue that too many young prospects don't progress as expected. It must be easy to lose motivation when so many young guys are so well paid. The average salary in the Premier League is now around £50,000 per week. Obviously the smaller teams can't match the top teams for spending, but even clubs like Watford can afford nearly £20m for a player and £100,000 A week wages. 
It is out of control in England.



Overdoser said:


> DJ Xray been quiet for a while.


Hasn't just about everyone? The football threads used to be very busy on here. Last season the thread died a death and had a fraction of the posts from previous seasons.


----------



## Kerr

Newcastle officially up for sale. 

Another rich foreigner's play thing?


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> Newcastle officially up for sale.
> 
> Another rich foreigners play thing?


A few fans getting genuinely excited, really not sure why; he's always been open to offers (he wants his money back and a profit, that's it), he's had it on the market 'officially' a couple of times before and nothing's come of it.

Recent reports and the Amanda Staveley thing all just attempts to flush out interested parties, clearly haven't worked.

I'm suspicious that he seems to be in a rush to sell - hoping to conclude by Christmas, and suddenly he's openly advertising that he'll take payment in instalments. Either he's in trouble and wants out, or the club is (HMRC investigation ongoing). I'm actually a little concerned tbh.

As with all other NUFC fans, I'll believe it when it happens, but I'll raise a glass to whoever puts the money up.



Kerr said:


> Hasn't all the home nations had good youth teams over the years? There has always been the issue that too many young prospects don't progress as expected. It must be easy to lose motivation when so many young guys are so well paid. The average salary in the Premier League is now around £50,000 per week. Obviously the smaller teams can't match the top teams for spending, but even clubs like Watford can afford nearly £20m for a player and £100,000 A week wages.
> It is out of control in England.


We're constantly told by our media that we have the next 'golden generation' coming through, but for a foreign coach (think it was Dortmund) to say he thinks they're world class caught my attention.

Couldn't agree more about the money though, it's obscene. Many of them don't even have a GCSE to their name, so if they pick up an injury early-doors they're stuffed. A youngster breaks into the first team, plays half a dozen good games and suddenly they're on £60k+ per week, and any teams sniffing around are quoted £40m+ because they're English and fit the 'homegrown' quota.

All you need to know is both of the last huge hikes in TV fees have meant Clubs could have given all fans free season tickets and not lost money on the previous season, but instead they've increased prices (or at best, frozen them) and hiked the wages and fees of those who wear the shirt. In press conferences, fans are the lifeblood. Behind the scenes, they're nothing more than a cashcow.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> Newcastle officially up for sale.
> 
> Another rich foreigner's play thing?


shall we do a whip round?


----------



## Kerr

bidderman1969 said:


> shall we do a whip round?


I'll chuck 50p into the hat.

I wonder what Mike's plan is? He was sniffing about Rangers for a bit and did have shares.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> I'll chuck 50p into the hat.
> 
> I wonder what Mike's plan is? He was sniffing about Rangers for a bit and did have shares.


If he can find a cheap club to plaster his tat all over, he might be interested.
I think he's had his fingers burned though, and he knows ownership is not for him. Still got a feeling there's something shady happening, either he or the club are in trouble.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> DJ Xray been quiet for a while.


Aww, do you miss me lol  Nah, haven't logged in for ages mate, I just frequent dedicatd football sites these days.


----------



## Overdoser

DJ X-Ray said:


> Aww, do you miss me lol  Nah, haven't logged in for ages mate, I just frequent dedicatd football sites these days.


Lol, glad to hear from you bud.


----------



## Overdoser

I've heard a couple of rumours that Shakespeare is getting sacked today.


----------



## MagpieRH

Overdoser said:


> I've heard a couple of rumours that Shakespeare is getting sacked today.


Seems the rumours were correct


----------



## Kerr

I'm sure most of the country were on Leicester's side and were cheering them on to win the title a couple of seasons ago. 

They haven't half went down badly in a lot of people's estimation since.


----------



## MagpieRH

Kerr said:


> I'm sure most of the country were on Leicester's side and were cheering them on to win the title a couple of seasons ago.
> 
> They haven't half went down badly in a lot of people's estimation since.


Sacking Claudio did it for me. Backed them all the way for the title, now tbh I couldn't really care less. In the words of Rachel Green; I don't dislike them, I nothing them.


----------



## bidderman1969

Wow, didn't see that Liverpool result coming………… wonder what that £2K bet would have got me, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Wow, didn't see that Liverpool result coming………… wonder what that £2K bet would have got me, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


They were 90/1 on Paddy Power, hope that helps?


----------



## Overdoser

Deja vu re the sacking of Shakespeare. I wanted Big Sam for Leicester when Pearson got the boot, now I'm not too sure.


----------



## Overdoser

Leicester owners are known to be ruthless. The question is where do they go from here. They've tasted the CL but realistically they're a bottom half club. Do they consolidate or aim ridiculously high.


----------



## bidderman1969

Overdoser said:


> Leicester owners are known to be ruthless. The question is where do they go from here. They've tasted the CL but realistically they're a bottom half club. Do they consolidate or aim ridiculously high.


Well, depending on the cost, look what Man City have done


----------



## MagpieRH

nbray67 said:


> They were 90/1 on Paddy Power, hope that helps?


According to their twitter, 23 people backed them at between 90 and 100 to 1. Not too shabby. They paid out on the 2 who had Firmino first goal and 6-0 as well :lol:

Somebody questioned if the 23 were the Maribor squad...


----------



## nbray67

MagpieRH said:


> According to their twitter, 23 people backed them at between 90 and 100 to 1. Not too shabby. They paid out on the 2 who had Firmino first goal and 6-0 as well :lol:
> 
> Somebody questioned if the 23 were the Maribor squad...


How the hell do punters predict these results?

Saying that, I'd have given 1000/1 on us knocking 7 in and not conceding a goal!!

They were shocking though, not that we were brilliant as the scoreline may suggest.


----------



## MagpieRH

nbray67 said:


> How the hell do punters predict these results?
> 
> Saying that, I'd have given 1000/1 on us knocking 7 in and not conceding a goal!!
> 
> They were shocking though, not that we were brilliant as the scoreline may suggest.


It's a bit like the Leicester fans having a punt at winning the league - pop a couple of quid on, if it comes good, winner; if not it's only a couple of quid.
I'll bet it was a case for many of a few quid across several scorelines - any come in, you cover your costs and some.

I know someone who puts £2 on every match they watch on TV (or go to) to finish 4-4. It doesn't happen often, but it's more than you'd think! Odds are usually >500/1. Most seasons they're comfortably better off as a result.


----------



## nbray67

MagpieRH said:


> It's a bit like the Leicester fans having a punt at winning the league - pop a couple of quid on, if it comes good, winner; if not it's only a couple of quid.
> I'll bet it was a case for many of a few quid across several scorelines - any come in, you cover your costs and some.
> 
> I know someone who puts £2 on every match they watch on TV (or go to) to finish 4-4. It doesn't happen often, but it's more than you'd think! Odds are usually >500/1. Most seasons they're comfortably better off as a result.


Last season, I was taking Liverpool to win and both teams to score, won on that quite a few times last season due to our shaky defence!!

Despite my jesting with BIDDERMAN regarding his £2k investment, when I was into gambling in my young stupid days, I'd put £100 on the following football treble with the odds of - evs, evs and 6/4, to win £1k.

I got that bet up quite a few times but always gave them it back plus more!!

I now have the odd £10 every other weekend and that's it.

Gambling is a mugs game when you let it take over your life/income.

All I got out of it was an IVA in 2001!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another cheat , with a blatant dive gets a penalty as happened with us last week.Feel for Burnley, pretty even game otherwise.


----------



## bigmac3161

Oh dear Liverpool the gift that keep on giving. And to think mo po actually wanted to sign Lovren dodged a bullet there. As for Harry 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I think it's clear that Spurs are the only team with a chance of keeping Man City honest.


----------



## kh904

I am livid with Liverpool at the moment!
Not just this result, there are underlying issues that have been there for a while!

I just dont understand why we bought Ox when it's clear we need defenders and a new keeper.
I don't think Mig's is terrible, he just is prone to a clanger or 2, but when the defence is as poor as ours, it's exposes the keeper more than necessary.

There are far too many average performances from players - Matip looks slow (maybe not up to fitness) when I think he is a half dent defender.
Emre Can has been really really poor for a while.
He constantly loses the ball unnecessarily and fouls trying to win it back and continuously switches off!
I wouldn't be too upset if we got rid of him.

As a team we don't now when to drop off and slow the tempo when required.
We are always on one mode - attack and hunting the ball in packs, which is ok at times and when done with discipline, but we need to know when to do it, instead of getting caught on the wrong side and out of position too easily if we lose possession.

Worryingly Klopp hasn't addressed this after 2 seasons and any goodwill towards him is being lost rapidly! 
The whole zonal marking on set pieces clearly isn't working, and you can just blame Lovren or any other individual player!
There doesnt seem to be any leaders/spine in the team no defensive nouse and a plan B! 
Teams have found us out. Sit deep, hit us on the counter, and long balls!

And finally Lovren! Absolutely awful!
It's sad to pick on a player and trash him, his confidence has been shot to pieces, but for his own good he needs to go. I think a fresh start elsewhere will do him a world of good. 

Also we have been unlucky with long term injuries to Clyne and Llanana, but that's no excuse for some of the defending at times.

Will Klopp now act? I hope so, but not convinced! 
He wanted to throw Lovren under the bus in the post match interview but stopped short singling him out (understandably). I think he will do that privately.

All in all, very depressed, but well done Spurs!
Fantastic and very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Kerr

Best quote from this weekend's football. It was made by Derek Johnstone(ex Rangers player) about the Rangers manager after they lost to Motherwell today. 

Before the game a lot of Rangers fans were 50-50 on Pedro. That’s now gone the opposite way :lol:


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> *Worryingly Klopp hasn't addressed this after 2 seasons and any goodwill towards him is being lost rapidly!
> 
> There doesnt seem to be any leaders/spine in the team no defensive nouse and a plan B! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bang right pal.
> 
> Same formation, same players, same manager picking both.
> 
> He/LFC bought players that didn't add anything to the squad where it was needed. The players he's bought, other than Salah, simply don't get a look in.
> 
> He'll be looking over his shoulder in the coming days/weeks just like Bilic and Koemann,
> 
> I like Klopp but for a while now this season, he's simply not seeing what every other fan and pundit can see and for that, he needs to be worried.
Click to expand...


----------



## kh904

To be fair, Salah & Mane have been fantastic!

I just wonder if it's the infamous transfer committee that is purchasing players for commercial reasons rather than footballing reasons.

That's been an issue prior to Klopp.

Klopp must accept help specifically for the defence, because whatever he is doing isn't working! Stop Zonal marking at set pieces!!!!!


----------



## Overdoser

Poor performance from Liverpool. Quite a few fans down the pub fuming at Klopp.


----------



## Overdoser

Leicester won which was good. Okazaki was superb, had he started against WBA, Shakespeare would still be in a job.


----------



## GleemSpray

After watching that shambles on Thursday and yesterday, i don't see how anyone else can do any worse, now that Koeman has been fired. I hate the sacking culture, but i think he had lost his way completely - every match a different starting line-up and forever making half-time substitutions.

The tragedy is that you sit in the stands and you can see that the squad has a fair amount of quality, but they are being over-rotated and played out of their natural positions. They could be so, so much more as a well drilled team. 

David Unsworth has done fantastically well with the under 23 squad at turning out battle-ready polished and professional youngsters, so Everton can let him take charge for a while ( as he did when Martinez got the boot )


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> After watching that shambles on Thursday and yesterday, i don't see how anyone else can do any worse, now that Koeman has been fired. I hate the sacking culture, but i think he had lost his way completely - every match a different starting line-up and forever making half-time substitutions.
> 
> The tragedy is that you sit in the stands and you can see that the squad has a fair amount of quality, but they are being over-rotated and played out of their natural positions. They could be so, so much more as a well drilled team.
> 
> David Unsworth has done fantastically well with the under 23 squad at turning out battle-ready polished and professional youngsters, so Everton can let him take charge for a while ( as he did when Martinez got the boot )


Good riddance, imo , Gleem.

Can't deny Koeman's track record but hung the players our to dry too much-like his apprentice does. Mourinho.

my choice would be:
1 Tuchel
2Benitez
3Dyche


----------



## GleemSpray

Benitez simply cannot be EFC manager.

Even tho he is an excellent technical coach, with a great track record, i do know that many fans still harbour grudges from when he was LFC manager and used to make snippy comments about us being "a little club" and other stuff he said.

He tried to wind a lot of people up back then (like he tried with SAF back then) and seems to have matured now and keeps his mouth shut these days, but a lot of Evertonians would, i think, go mental if we were to try to appoint the "fat Spanish waiter" :lol::lol:

In fairness, he has done a great job of turning round Newcastles fortunes tho.

Not Dyche either; a good coach, but that terrible grating voice ....

Have heard Tuchels name crop up quite a bit in the last few months, since the rot set in. He is very highly regarded.


----------



## MagpieRH

Dunno why everyone assumes Rafa would go to Everton - he's just starting to see his plans blossom, has a great squad of enthusiastic players all looking to go for guidance, and potentially a new owner soon.

With his Liverpool history, I can't see any way he'd go to Everton anyway, even if he didn't already have a project on the go.


----------



## wayne451

Koeman is just like the Titanic...



Regrets leaving Southampton.


----------



## GleemSpray

MagpieRH said:


> Dunno why everyone assumes Rafa would go to Everton - he's just starting to see his plans blossom, has a great squad of enthusiastic players all looking to go for guidance, and potentially a new owner soon.
> 
> With his Liverpool history, I can't see any way he'd go to Everton anyway, even if he didn't already have a project on the go.


I think the reason his name has been chucked around for the EFC job is simply because he has never moved house from Mersyside since he was LFC manager and still, apparently, spends a lot of his time in and around Liverpool.

I would guess if he was to be heading anywhere, it would be back to LFC to replace Klopp. I know that many of the LFC fans still regard Rafa highly.


----------



## GleemSpray

wayne451 said:


> Koeman is just like the Titanic...
> 
> Regrets leaving Southampton.


Ba Boom !!

... and we are off and running :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bigmac3161 said:


> Oh dear Liverpool the gift that keep on giving. And to think mo po actually wanted to sign Lovren dodged a bullet there. As for Harry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol you can talk, Harry Kane Hasn't won so much as a teacup for your club, it's 56 years and counting since Tottenham won the league 😂

You're our gift that keeps giving :wave:


----------



## GleemSpray

I will happily drive him down to Leicester myself .........

FFS !!!!!!! Please tell me this is a bad dream and its not true that the sister-in-law shagging moron is honestly putting himself forward as our next manager.

Come back and apply once you can string an intelligent sentence together i.e never


----------



## DJ X-Ray

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; Giggsy? I’d be traumatised. That’s the first time I’ve heard you swear, Gleem.


----------



## GleemSpray

Never mind, this video below has just cheered me up no end ( even though its not the Prem league ...)

Its just the best thing i have seen all year.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41728826


----------



## danwel

Even as a United fan i just can't see Giggsy getting either of the jobs he has been linked with and if he is serious about a managerial career needs to get some jobs a bit lower down the league.

Liverpool look like they are either really good or really bad and have no in-between. Klopp hasn't really addressed the defence issues and not quite sure why they bought the Ox as he doesn't offer much.

Sacking Koeman is a bit strange after backing him in the transfer market with 150 million but saying that his biggest mistake was not buying a striker to replace Lukaku and they are paying the price of that now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...wins-fifa-puskas-award-for-scorpion-kick-goal

Man like, Giroud, only PL player repping. . Not only the goal of the year, but best goal in PL history.

Born in France, made in Arsenal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gotta mention this 18 yr old English kid, Eddie Nketiah who's two goals won the game for us, because before that it looked like we was going to lose, Norwich played better than us for the majority of the game tbf.

We turned on the style late on with our other academy players and took the pee but the accolades go to him.
Nice to see fearless young blood.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol Tottenham...booted of another cup at Wembley.

business as usual.


----------



## Overdoser

So Claude Puel then...didn't see that coming. I have a friend who is french and he rates Puel highly. Didn't think he was brilliant at Saints but we shall see.


----------



## GleemSpray

I see Koeman is telling the Dutch press that not getting Giroud is to blame, along with Everton not spending enough money compared to other premier league clubs.

He could (and should) have gotten so, so much more from the players that he had, regardless of Lukakus departure.

I don't think that any Evertonians were ever seriously expecting top four + champions league, just a solid progression up the table over the next few seasons. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> So Claude Puel then...didn't see that coming. I have a friend who is french and he rates Puel highly. Didn't think he was brilliant at Saints but we shall see.


I think, where he doesn't have an overly outward personality people are unsure but results are what matters. Seems like a decent guy to me Wenger likes him, he played under him.I think He'll give you stability. As you said, well see.


----------



## A&J

GleemSpray said:


> He could (and should) have gotten so, so much more from the players that he had, regardless of Lukakus departure.


Well he did get a million % out of Rooney...4 goal in 9 matches is remarkable for him.

But yeah...I agree with the rest you said...It was pointless for people to expect Everton to compete for top 4th places this year. I think even the club management diddnt expected it but they also diddnt expect to be in the relegation zone by now.

They spent too much money for some mediocre signings who are not performing as expected. TBF they are a mediocre team so its stupid to expect them to sign big names any time soon.


----------



## Kerr

A&J said:


> They spent too much money for some mediocre signings who are not performing as expected. TBF they are a mediocre team so its stupid to expect them to sign big names any time soon.


Koeman did have a valid point with



> "It's a lot of money, but in England you work in a world of different numbers. Players here all cost a lot more than they are actually worth. That's how the market works."


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Joey Barton has literally slaughtered David Unsworth about his weight and how he looks like a P.E. teacher this morning on Talksport. 

This guy has some mouth.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Joey Barton has literally slaughtered David Unsworth about his weight and how he looks like a P.E. teacher this morning on Talksport.
> 
> This guy has some mouth.


Joey has got louder than normally recently. He has been making some right nasty comments. He's obviously trying to gain attention for something. I've not seen him get any tv time recently.

It was a great laugh when he came up here. Thought he was going to stroll through games and talked about how he was so superior to Scott Brown. He got absolutely schooled and looked like a lost kid when Brown bullied him about.

He couldn't even match Hamilton Academical players. :lol:

I don't think Unsworth is the man for Everton though. The position they are in just now they can't afford to take a chance. They need someone with experience.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Joey has got louder than normally recently. He has been making some right nasty comments. He's obviously trying to gain attention for something. I've not seen him get any tv time recently.
> 
> It was a great laugh when he came up here. Thought he was going to stroll through games and talked about how he was so superior to Scott Brown. He got absolutely schooled and looked like a lost kid when Brown bullied him about.
> 
> He couldn't even match Hamilton Academical players. :lol:
> 
> I don't think Unsworth is the man for Everton though. The position they are in just now they can't afford to take a chance. They need someone with experience.


Haha good, about time I can't stand him.

Yeah I agree, they need experience and quick imo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Love Ashley Young for saying this . He has gone up 10 notches in my estimation. Legend.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/what-dele-alli-said-ashley-11434136


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Joey has got louder than normally recently. He has been making some right nasty comments. He's obviously trying to gain attention for something. I've not seen him get any tv time recently.
> 
> It was a great laugh when he came up here. Thought he was going to stroll through games and talked about how he was so superior to Scott Brown. He got absolutely schooled and looked like a lost kid when Brown bullied him about.
> 
> He couldn't even match Hamilton Academical players. :lol:
> 
> I don't think Unsworth is the man for Everton though. The position they are in just now they can't afford to take a chance. They need someone with experience.


Barton is just a mad dog, who must be realising by now how much he has failed to make good use of his clearly natural talents. His anger and stupidity over the years surely means he will soon be forgotten after he retires.

I agree that Unsy isnt the man for the job - he has done a fantastic, amazing job as coach of the under-23 squad, but he just doesn't quite come across as a great leader of men and i am a bit bothered the way he has apparently sidelined every one of Koemans signings since he took over.

To me, it smacks of being a bit political, rather than picking a team based on merit. Vlasic is looking like a terrific player, with skill and determination, yet he hasn't even been on the bench in either of Unsworths games in charge.

Probably end up with Dyche i guess and he will probably do a great job of whipping them into shape again.


----------



## Kerr

We should never have lost to Bayern tonight. The best team throughout. 

Two defensive mistakes and two goals. We didn't take our chances and we had a few. Frustrating.

17 scouts logged in to see Tierney tonight. You lot can disappear.


----------



## Kerr

I think that will be Patrice Evra's career over. He's going to get a huge ban for that.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926177490619584512


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> I think that will be Patrice Evra's career over. He's going to get a huge ban for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926177490619584512


I think you're right.

He was racially abused from what I hear so in which case I don't blame him. Shame, always liked Evra.


----------



## Kerr

Bilic will be getting the sack from West Ham tomorrow. They can't carry on like they are now. 

First goal lost after their own corner. It was 3 on 1 and players hardly showing the effort to get back. 

Players were already turning away before the ball was put into the net for the second.


----------



## GleemSpray

*0-0* at half time

*1-0 down* just 30secs into second half ……. "_Oh no, here we go again, shocking defending_"

*2-0 down* 20 minutes later …. deep despair ... we just don't look capable of scoring.

*2-1* just 3 minutes after that goal, Oumar Niasse just won't give up, won't let go of the ball and he scores, why the hell did Koeman sideline him for so long ???????????

10 minutes later we score again and its *2-2*

On 90 minutes we get a penalty and its *3-2*, but there are going to be at least 5 or 6 minutes of injury time, because of people being stretchered off earlier.

The board goes up, *12 minutes to be added* …………:doublesho

Penalty awarded to Watford after 10 of the 12 extra minutes - surely that is the equaliser - then Cleverley sends it wide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my days, what a game, what an important fightback and 3 precious points.

I have honestly never heard Goodison as loud as that in all the years I have been going.:doublesho

I really, really need a drink tonight.


----------



## Kerr

With that result Unsworth might get the job. I still think he isn't experienced enough for the job given Everton's position. 

Should make good watching on MOTD2 tonight. 

Man Utd and Mourihno coming under fire for another toothless display against a better team. They barely have any efforts on goal when they play a better side. 

Look like Man City are strolling away now. Their game was odd earlier. They are in a great position, playing great football and beat Arsenal earlier. The atmosphere sounded totally dead.


----------



## GleemSpray

I don't think Unsworth should or will get the job long-term. We were typically disorganised for the first half and Watford looked the better team for possession and going forward, but they were unable to make it count.

Second half was a complete roller-coaster though,,, every emotion you can think of, packed into a very, very long 102 minutes !!

Apart from the valuable 3 points (phew) the thing to take from it was the difference in those same players once it became life-and-death and they went on the attack after going 2-0 down. First half they looked completely lacking in confidence as usual.

Rooney has had his day, i think. Still some flashes of genius, touch and vision but he cant run anymore. He could play a useful role as a super-sub tho, i think.

I was listening to the radio phone-ins on the way home and a disgruntled Man Utd fan described them as being _ " ...like West Brom with money_" :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I knew before we even kicked off this wouldn't work out. Flirting with untested formations , players out of position and Lacazette on the bench . 
I'm baffled as to why that is. What has he done wrong? Soon as he comes on, bang, goal and we had them shook for a while until the pen which was 50/50 imo but I can see why it was given . The 3rd was just straight offside but hey sht happens.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bilic Sacked.

Everton incoming ?


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bilic Sacked.
> 
> Everton incoming ?


No, we are a club on the up! (finally ..)

15th place!! , Champions League here we come...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> No, we are a club on the up! (finally ..)
> 
> 15th place!! , Champions League here we come...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


:lol: Twas a great comeback.


----------



## Overdoser

Leicester should've taken 3 points, played some good footy. Citeh's title to lose.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Electrifying from the Arsenal. What a performance at the Emirates. All week critics, pundits , ex players, talk sport etc talking �� about a power shift..yeah ok...when is that exactly ?When Spurs have a trophy room instead of a DVD rack. 
Wenger got his team perfectly motivated. Well done ��

Every Arsenal player stepped up and gave it their all yesterday so 10/10 from me. Mustafi in particular was exceptional, and the best I’ve seen him play in an Arsenal shirt. 
1goal 2 interceptions 14 clearances.

I had no doubt that if we turned up that we would smack this embarrassment of a club up like we have done for decades and send them back to their swamp... full of self doubt.

London is red and always will be &#55357;&#56495;❤


----------



## Overdoser

Knew you'd pipe up Dj X-Ray, good win for you guys. Man city were superb. Glad West Ham lost, can't stand the owners and Moyes.


----------



## bidderman1969

Think Salah has been an outstanding buy for us so far


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> Think Salah has been an outstanding buy for us so far


I was at that game and yes, he's quality.

£70m Van Dijk though??? Southampton have shipped goals all season I know but they've not stemmed it all since VVD came back into the squad.

What the hell he thought he was doing pushing up for the 2nd goal with the rest of his back line behind him, incl LFC players was beyond me.

No way is he worth that kind of money. He might have a decent touch and seems pretty composed on the ball incl bringing it out of defence but that's ridiculous money that we don't need to be spending.

I wonder if they'd do a p/ex with The Ox going the other way


----------



## Kerr

VVD has been the best defender in the league for some time. 

The issue he has is he ain't applying himself as he wants to move. He does like a strop. 

He has the ability to go right to the top. 


Salah Is having a great season with Liverpool. He looked good at Basle, but then it went wrong at Chelsea. His record over on Italy was good, so no idea why Chelsea didn't work out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> Knew you'd pipe up Dj X-Ray, good win for you guys. Man city were superb. Glad West Ham lost, can't stand the owners and Moyes.


Haha couldn't resist man 

Hopefully we can show that kind of intensity in the future.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-scout-credited-with-unearthing-shinji-kagawa

What a transfer coup recruiting this guy was.
Could be quite exciting times ahead for The Arsenal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Wow, Dembélé


----------



## Kerr

Pardew for WBA and Big Sam for Everton. I can't imagine either set of fans will be happy? 

How come with all the managers in the world these two clowns keep getting jobs? 

It hasn't half went wrong for Everton. Steady for years being a decent club, pumped big money in to try to get to the next level and it's all gone very wrong. Even if big Sam does save them it'll be at the regression of the team and the league itself. It will set Everton back years ftom where they were sitting and they can't exactly sack him if he saves them. 

There will be even less teams able to make a good game of football. More teams will be rolling their sleeves up and making things a battle rather than a technical game of football. The disparity in the premier league is harming it badly now.





Looks like Spurs have died a death. They are too far back now to even have a slight chance.


----------



## Mark R5

I'm not particularly a fan of either manager (or head coach) and can't really see them doing anything of note but hey, I stand to be corrected. 

Was pleasantly surprised with Leicester turning Spurs over last night. Another 3 important points.


----------



## GleemSpray

I'm not really happy about Allardyce being our new manager, but, given the situation, he is probably the best short term solution.

Where we go beyond the end of the season though, I really don't know.

Even though West Ham were shocking last night, it did show that our team can play decently when motivated. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I like our attitude and where we’re going at the moment.
Gutted that Lacazette is out with a groin injury man ☹


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully tonight's game is a good watch. 

Given how far ahead Man City are Man Utd need to win.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol not if we can help it. If we’re on form we’ll take them apart. But as I said without Lacazette I’m not as confident.


----------



## Kerr

Good fun first half. 

Both defences look rather dodgy. Man Utd have taken advantage of Arsenal's mistakes, but Arsenal have wastes their chance. 

I can see Arsenal getting a goal or two in the second half, but I can't see them not conceding more.


----------



## Kerr

More sloppy Arsenal defending after getting back into the game. 

Ramsey has had a stinker of a game. He's got the touch of an elephant. He tried to control it during the goal. Lucky his touch is so bad it ended up a pass. :lol:


----------



## lukeneale

Kerr said:


> More sloppy Arsenal defending after getting back into the game.
> 
> Ramsey has had a stinker of a game. He's got the touch of an elephant. He tried to control it during to goal. Lucky his touch is so bad it ended up a pass. :lol:


Arsenal fans dont appreciate what Ramsey brings to them, his late runs, movement, workrate and desire is very underrated.

Of course his touch, or skill is not on the levels of ozil, sanchez etc, but he brings balance and something different


----------



## DJ X-Ray

lukeneale said:


> Arsenal fans dont appreciate what Ramsey brings to them, his late runs, movement, workrate and desire is very underrated.
> 
> Of course his touch, or skill is not on the levels of ozil, sanchez etc, but he brings balance and something different


I appreciate Rambo, so count me out. It's Sánchez who was diabolical yesterday I was actually at the game and saw it all.

I'm quite proud of how we tore into them and battered their goal.
I saw a team that's starting to believe and who played angry but not enough calm heads. On another occasion, we win that. But that's football.

We'll be back.


----------



## bidderman1969

Great free kick by Cout yesterday, love seeing something different now and again


----------



## fabiolous

I watched the game and thought when Ramsey didn't scored after so many opportunities: "well, at least no celebrity will die today."


----------



## Kerr

Man City losing at home to West Ham. 

The last couple of games they've had to dig themselves out of holes against weaker teams. 

Are they now runing out of steam?


----------



## Floss

Kerr said:


> Man City losing at home to West Ham.
> 
> The last couple of games they've had to dig themselves out of holes against weaker teams.
> 
> Are they now runing out of steam?


I hope so, but you can guarantee they'll turn up next weekend though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overdoser

Good wins for Liverpool and Leicester. Can't wait for next weekend, I'll be at Anfield with my grandad.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Overdoser said:


> Good wins for Liverpool and Leicester. Can't wait for next weekend, I'll be at Anfield with my grandad.


Look a different team under Puel, Mahrez's barnet aside. Not a good look :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Barcelona Director of Football on board now. Good to see backroom staff being upgraded.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...d-appoint-former-barcelona-director-football/

Can't see Pogba winning the appeal for his sending off. Blatantly stepped on Bellerin. Red card, end of story.


----------



## danwel

What a game the Arsenal V United was and how Arsenal didn't level it up or at least score before half time.

The Pogba sending off actually helped united as they seemed to sure up defensively after that


----------



## Overdoser

DJ X-Ray said:


> Look a different team under Puel, Mahrez's barnet aside. Not a good look :lol:


Hahaha spot on.


----------



## Mark R5

Another good win for Leicester. Didn't get to see all of he game, but it seemed pretty end to end and a fairly enjoyable game for the neutral. 

Haven't seen Mahrez's goal yet but sounds like a cracker. 

How did your team do today?


----------



## nbray67

Just watching MOTD.

A few points of note in no particular order.

Phil Neville is like the skin on top of cold gravy, boring and of no use to man nor beast who couldn't get a footballing decision right if they showed him the replay 100x over.
He's no Gary Neville when it come to Football Analysis that's for sure.

Benteke is the fans, manager's and dressing rooms favourite right now.

Defoe, class on and off the pitch.

Mahrez's goal was good but not as good as the Defoe one imo.

Shaun Dyche, I'm liking this guy more and more as each week goes by. Never gets a mention for what he's brought to the Burnley team. The way he looks and sounds has got to have something to do with it possibly?


----------



## wayne451

I always think Sean Dyche sounds like Ned Gerblansky out of South Park.


----------



## joe_con19

Surely its city's league now


----------



## GleemSpray

That was a world-class post-match meltdown......


----------



## DJ X-Ray

God, our defence is abysmal at times added to the fact we were so poor all round. Giroud to the rescue for us again with a gorgeous header ❤.

Alan Shearer was a great player but an absolutely dog �� pundit. So, so clueless.


----------



## Overdoser

Disappointing day at Anfield. The journey there was fine, on the way back totally the opposite. Glad Leicester & Citeh won.


----------



## Mark R5

Another good win for Leicester. Four on the bounce!


----------



## Overdoser

Good win for Liverpool, gutted for Leicester...another disappointing day out. Think Hughes and Clement are on thin ice.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Man Utd, schooled by Bristol City. Scenes.


----------



## Kerr

I can see things getting a bit tight for Mourihno now. They've been running their luck in lots of games and scraping past. They don't deserve to be second and confidence is going now people realise how far behind they are.


Arsenal just gone 3-2 up on Liverpool. 3 shots on target and 3 goals. Liverpool are great going forward, but some pressure at the other end and they just buckle.


----------



## bidderman1969

It's ridiculous not focusing on defence when going forward they are good


----------



## wayne451

Thank god I don't have any Arsenal or Liverpool defenders or goalie in my fantasy team. &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Insane game at the Emirates last night -defence optional- disappointed with not taking the three points but hey only ourselves to blame.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Mourinho is a busted flush now IMHO.

2-1 up against an opposition down to 10 men and what does he do.....take off attacking players and puts defensive playes on.....the team then drops back allowing the opposition to attack......insane!

You put on attacking players, exploit the extra space and put the opposition to the sword.

He IS NOT a united manager and his time/tactics are obsolete. Get him out. United have always played attacking football thats been great to watch.
Even pre Fergie under big Ron Atkinson, Tommy Docherty & Dave Sexton United played attacking football.

Id rather united played with flair and lost, rather than this negative dour rubbish being served up.

And the big oaf Lukaku is just an Emile Heskey....utter rubbish. Not worth 75p never mind 75 million!.


----------



## Kerr

It looks like Mourihno has lost the team. They've been poor all season, but they were trying at the start of the season. 

They don't look as if they are even applying themselves now. Not looking good again today.


----------



## nbray67

I personally think VVD is overpriced but we desperately need a quality CB so I guess £75m is money well spent if we can shore up the defence.


----------



## kh904

nbray67 said:


> I personally think VVD is overpriced but we desperately need a quality CB so I guess £75m is money well spent if we can shore up the defence.


Definitely need a CB, but imo it's inexperience/naivety in our tactics - we only have one mode - attack. Sometimes when you are ahead, you don't need to over commit, slow the game down etc. We are missing a Gerrard character who will lead and take control of a game and organise accordingly.

Also, we need to end the zonal marking at set pieces! 
Why can't the coach/manager see it causes us more problems than it solves with the opposition having a running start


----------



## nbray67

kh904 said:


> Definitely need a CB, but imo it's inexperience/naivety in our tactics - we only have one mode - attack. Sometimes when you are ahead, you don't need to over commit, slow the game down etc. We are missing a Gerrard character who will lead and take control of a game and organise accordingly.
> 
> Also, we need to end the zonal marking at set pieces!
> Why can't the coach/manager see it causes us more problems than it solves with the opposition having a running start


In the Arsenal game, it was ours for the taking as they simply didn't try and play, which is what they are renowned for. Once they started to play, we struggled, especially in midfield. Saying that, both keepers had games they'd rather forget.

VVD, if he can revert to his form pre-injury, will help our back line. He's looked a shadow of his former self though, disinterested hopefully rather than poor form.

Just need a keeper now, Pickford would be my 1st choice had he not secured a big money move already.

Wijnaldum shores up the midfield well but then Can goes missing which doesn't help. On the flipside, the Ox has never been a CM so I'm unsure where he was meant to be playing last night.


----------



## bidderman1969

nbray67 said:


> I personally think VVD is overpriced but we desperately need a quality CB so I guess £75m is money well spent if we can shore up the defence.


That's the kind of money for January sales tho


----------



## Kerr

We've got a healthy sell on clause for VVD so I'm happy the price is £75m. 

He's a quality player with the ability to go to the top. He does like a strop and I do believe that's why he has been playing so half-hearted for Southampton.


----------



## kh904

bidderman1969 said:


> That's the kind of money for January sales tho


I think we paid a healthy premium, not just because it's January, but also to get ahead on Man City (probably to replace Kompany), Arsenal or Man Utd


----------



## bradleymarky

Did anybody read the newspaper story about "Blobby Bobby" Bobby Madley the premiership referee.


----------



## wayne451

I still find the Van Dijk transfer hilarious. 

Scousers spend half their life robbing people but they've been mugged off a good few times lately which is nice to see. 

£75m Dutch defender? That's 2 Andy Carrolls... 

:lol: 

They've been accusing City of buying the league, City haven't spent that much on a single player. They've accused ManUre of similar, they've NEVER spent near that on a defender. Hell, I'd rather have Pogba for £89m than an older defender for £75m who hasn't played at the top level. 

It'll be their year next year. And the one thereafter until ad infinitum...


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I still find the Van Dijk transfer hilarious.
> 
> Scousers spend half their life robbing people but they've been mugged off a good few times lately which is nice to see.
> 
> £75m Dutch defender? That's 2 Andy Carrolls...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> They've been accusing City of buying the league, City haven't spent that much on a single player. They've accused ManUre of similar, they've NEVER spent near that on a defender. Hell, I'd rather have Pogba for £89m than an older defender for £75m who hasn't played at the top level.
> 
> It'll be their year next year. And the one thereafter until ad infinitum...


Wouldn't you consider the Champions League the top level of club football?


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Wouldn't you consider the Champions League the top level of club football?


Not when playing for a pub team from Scotland, no.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Not when playing for a pub team from Scotland, no.


A pub team that's bigger than nearly every team in England? That's a big pub. We won't mention our record against English teams either.

Isn't he facing the same players?

All the premier league stats last year had VVD by far the best defender.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> A pub team that's bigger than nearly every team in England? That's a big pub. We won't mention our record against English teams either.
> 
> Isn't he facing the same players?
> 
> All the premier league stats last year had VVD by far the best defender.


The Scottish league is a joke.

Don't get me wrong, so is the Premier League this year, but it's not a repetitive cycle.

Even the 'sell on clause' for Van Dijk is one of the highest transfer fees ever received by ANY team in Scotland.

So to summise - Yes, it's a pub league. Crap. I also support a pub standard team, Oldham Athletic.

Faced the same players? So as Titus Bramble played for bigger teams, is he worth £75m?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> The Scottish league is a joke.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, so is the Premier League this year, but it's not a repetitive cycle.
> 
> Even the 'sell on clause' for Van Dijk is one of the highest transfer fees ever received by ANY team in Scotland.
> 
> So to summise - Yes, it's a pub league. Crap. I also support a pub standard team, Oldham Athletic.
> 
> Faced the same players? So as Titus Bramble played for bigger teams, is he worth £75m?


Why is it a joke? People fail to notice that we are a tiny country and we aren't artificially pumped up with a silly tv deal that doesn't come close to paying for itself. Before all the TV money the gap was very close.

The Premier League isn't a repetitive cycle? Other than the fluke Leicester/Blackburn win isn't the league usually just between a few teams? We had Man Utd dominance for 20 odd years. Now we've got rich owners artificially pumping clubs to levels they shouldn't be.

There was an analysis on MOTD the other week about the standards in the Premier League had dropped. The bottom 14 teams had gone all defensive and were reducing creatitivity and quality of games.

The English teams have done better this year in the Champions League. Prior to that for years English teams struggled badly getting absolutely hammered by the elite teams and even losing to mediocre teams.

The 4th champions league place slot was almost lost and there wasn't an English team ranked in the top 10 of Europe and none ahead of even Benfica.

This year is the best year for English teams for ages.

The sell on fee is quite significant for Scotland. The issue is when VVD played here he was worth £12.5m. The stupidly inflated English prices he's valued at £75m.

Stones was £50m and isn't fit to lace VVD's boots.

Even players like Steven Fletcher, Rhodes and McCormack have all been sold for £10-15m in England and can't get near the Scotland team ahead of players worth pennies in Scotland.

I've never seem Titus Bramble play against teams like Barcelona. Every time I watched him in the Premier League he looked like a donkey. I don't remember stats showing him as the best defender in the Premier League and Europe either.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> A pub team that's bigger than nearly every team in England?


TBH chief, I like your posts. I've agreed with many of them.

So, go on, I'll humour you. How are Celtic bigger than nearly every team in England? By 'every team' are we talking statistically, if comparing to under 5's etc?

I'd like you to justify it on a League to league basis. So the Premiership vs the drunken thistle lovers league.


----------



## PugIain

I'm as interested in the circus that is the premier league as I am in politics.

I'd rather sit at a freezing cold blundell park and watch town play Sladeball.

Until they sort the top flight game out England will never do any good in the international tournaments.

It's too easy to pay silly wages to ready made foreigners than it is to bring through homegrown players.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> TBH chief, I like your posts. I've agreed with many of them.
> 
> So, go on, I'll humour you. How are Celtic bigger than nearly every team in England? By 'every team' are we talking statistically, if comparing to under 5's etc?
> 
> I'd like you to justify it on a League to league basis. So the Premiership vs the drunken thistle lovers league.


English teams are artificially pumped up by a crazy tv deal and rich owners. Many clubs aren't big, they are just small clubs pulled along with great marketing and hanging on the bigger teams coattails.

You're down to just a few that have the level of support we do.

For playing in a pub league it's pretty amazing the respect and knowledge from football fans the world over for us.

Playing in England we'd be a huge club if we had the Premier League marketing.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Why is it a joke? People fail to notice that we are a tiny country and we aren't artificially pumped up with a silly tv deal that doesn't come close to paying for itself. Before all the TV money the gap was very close.
> 
> The Premier League isn't a repetitive cycle? Other than the fluke Leicester/Blackburn win isn't the league usually just between a few teams? We had Man Utd dominance for 20 odd years. Now we've got rich owners artificially pumping clubs to levels they shouldn't be.
> 
> There was an analysis on MOTD the other week about the standards in the Premier League had dropped. The bottom 14 teams had gone all defensive and were reducing creatitivity and quality of games.
> 
> The English teams have done better this year in the Champions League. Prior to that for years English teams struggled badly getting absolutely hammered by the elite teams and even losing to mediocre teams.
> 
> The 4th champions league place slot was almost lost and there wasn't an English team ranked in the top 10 of Europe and none ahead of even Benfica.
> 
> This year is the best year for English teams for ages.
> 
> The sell on fee is quite significant for Scotland. The issue is when VVD played here he was worth £12.5m. The stupidly inflated English prices he's valued at £75m.
> 
> Stones was £50m and isn't fit to lace VVD's boots.
> 
> Even players like Steven Fletcher, Rhodes and McCormack have all been sold for £10-15m in England and can't get near the Scotland team ahead of players worth pennies in Scotland.
> 
> I've never seem Titus Bramble play against teams like Barcelona. Every time I watched him in the Premier League he looked like a donkey. I don't remember stats showing him as the best defender in the Premier League and Europe either.


I've only scan read so I may come back and edit.

So Blackburn and Leicester were flukes. Ok, Blackburn broke many records before they won it. £3.75m for Shearer IIRC?

Then Chelsea. ManUre. Man City. Arsenal.

Have 6 teams won the Scottish pub league in that time? Nope...thought not... 🤣

English teams get hammered in the Champions League? Are you SERIOUSLY trying to make a comparison to Scottish teams in the CL? I'll go and do some analysis on it but it doesn't take a genius to work out it'll be a mess. How many Scots teams have won it? Got to the final? Semis? Out of the groups? You get me 😂 Absolute shoe in.


----------



## Kerr

PugIain said:


> I'm as interested in the circus that is the premier league as I am in politics.
> 
> I'd rather sit at a freezing cold blundell park and watch town play Sladeball.
> 
> Until they sort the top flight game out England will never do any good in the international tournaments.
> 
> It's too easy to pay silly wages to ready made foreigners than it is to bring through homegrown players.
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


The people arguing for Brexit will still be happy to watch foreigners kick a ball about for £200,000 per week. :lol:

Football should be all about supporting your local team. The issue is too many follow who's winning.

Man Utd have picked fans up from everywhere due to their prolonged success. There's supporters busses and even planes leave from up here in Aberdeen. It annoys me the amount of glory hunters.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I've only scan read so I may come back and edit.
> 
> So Blackburn and Leicester were flukes. Ok, Blackburn broke many records before they won it. £3.75m for Shearer IIRC?
> 
> Then Chelsea. ManUre. Man City. Arsenal.
> 
> Have 6 teams won the Scottish pub league in that time? Nope...thought not... ��
> 
> English teams get hammered in the Champions League? Are you SERIOUSLY trying to make a comparison to Scottish teams in the CL? I'll go and do some analysis on it but it doesn't take a genius to work out it'll be a mess. How many Scots teams have won it? Got to the final? Semis? Out of the groups? You get me �� Absolute shoe in.


Leicester and Blackburn were flukes. Neither will repeat it in our lifetime and Blackburn are now playing in front of a 1/3 full stadium and playing in league 1.

Blackburn also had a rich owner that funded the club beyond their means. Just like teams like Man City and Chelsea just now.

Didn't Arsenal lose 10 goals to Bayern in 2 games?

Aren't English teams hanging on to <25% possession when they play the best teams in Europe?

Again our league doesn't have anywhere near as many teams.

I wouldn't compare Scottish teams v English teams in Europe. Our(Celtic)record against English teams in Europe is far better than you'd guess


----------



## wayne451

So quote it then? 

You talk about a good record in Europe (on a 'larger scale') but then try to hammer a team for a result over 2 legs? Which point are you arguing?


----------



## PugIain

Kerr said:


> Football should be all about supporting your local team.


It's probably the reason why I'm going bald and get stress induced heartburn.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> So quote it then?
> 
> You talk about a good record in Europe (on a 'larger scale') but then try to hammer a team for a result over 2 legs? Which point are you arguing?


Quote what?

The English record has been poor for quite a few years. This year everyone has got through to the last 16. Some from easy groups granted.

We will see how it goes now.

Watching Grand Tour now so I'll be quiet.


----------



## Blackroc

An interesting article from Celtics former head of recruitment...

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...c-huddersfield-town-player-recruitment-expert

Whilst I don't think anyone would disagree Celtic have a huge following, they surely can't call themselves a big club when they can't pay more than £4m for a player or struggle to pay more than £10k a week. They are building a team with selling first team players as part of their business plan to supply big clubs... Clubs in L1 and certainly Championship level have bigger budgets than Celtic do

It absolutely isn't Celtics fault, but until they move from the SPL then they will just be a big fish in a little pond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

We pay players £25k per week and some say even higher. Still miles away from Premier League money though. 

Our biggest signing this year was Olivier Ntcham from Man City. I'm not actually sure what he earns but he's a French under 21 international and wouldn't leave Man City for £10k per week after a £4.5m transfer fee. 

It's the English Premier league that is huge, it's not most of the teams in it. Some of the teams have small following and little or no pedigree. They are just dragged along with the big teams and outside funding. 

Even with all the money coming to the top teams in Europe many of them are up to their eyeballs in debt. Even teams in the English Championship are £150m+ In debt living outside their means desperate to get to the Premier. We run our club within our tight means and that does mean the selling of players will happen. We all accept that although it's infuriating seeing players leave for the likes of Southampton. 

Dembele has lost his way a bit this season and is linked with Brighton. I don't actually see that happening but it was only a couple of seasons ago their best player was a guy released for free by us. Now they are in the Premier they have money to throw about and will rack up debt to stay in the Premier League. If it all goes wrong and they go down they'll get parachute payments to help them restructure without going bust. 

We have no safety net. The Champions League is where we make our money. It's not easy to get to as we have to play so many qualifiers and meet good sides before our season has even started. Some of them are mid-season and fully match fit. It's a fear of spending and not getting there. 

It's highly unlikely we will ever move from Scotland. We are a Scottish team and there isn't any chance of leaving. That said with the viewing tv viewers falling season on season and the tv deal completely unjustifiable, Sky has been trying to shake things up. Their complete restructure of their channels, cheaper pricing, and stopping illegal streams haven't stopped the audience falling. They are now working in tandem with BT to reduce costs and fend off other companies wanting to squeeze them out.

Maybe Sky will be forced to do something more radical with the league to raise some interest.


----------



## wayne451

I'd not want Celtic in the English Leagues to be honest. Just as I don't want a European Superleague, or video referees or anything like that. They need to stop messing about with things.

The argument has gone on for years. What gives them the devine right to leapfrog lower league teams? What gives them the right of inclusion over Cowdenbeath or the like?

They have a Scottish League, they should be playing in that. Just as Cardiff and Swansea should be playing in the Welsh leagues.

Not that it'd happen like this but if they want to join the English League system they should allow every team from the UK to do so, create some divisions below the current non league tiering and let them start there and earn their way up to the relevant league, just as every single English team (plus 2 Welsh ones) have had to do from the beginning. Like how AFC Wimbledon had to after Wimbledon became MK Dons.


----------



## wayne451

Looks like De Bruyne is going to be out for a while. I hope they give Phil Foden a run of games in his place but suspect they won't. (Believe Foden currently has a minor injury?).

With Jesus out too I will bet they bust out the cheque book to buy Sanchez as he's not tied for CL matches. At least this'll push the price up.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I'd not want Celtic in the English Leagues to be honest. Just as I don't want a European Superleague, or video referees or anything like that. They need to stop messing about with things.
> 
> The argument has gone on for years. What gives them the devine right to leapfrog lower league teams? What gives them the right of inclusion over Cowdenbeath or the like?
> 
> They have a Scottish League, they should be playing in that. Just as Cardiff and Swansea should be playing in the Welsh leagues.
> 
> Not that it'd happen like this but if they want to join the English League system they should allow every team from the UK to do so, create some divisions below the current non league tiering and let them start there and earn their way up to the relevant league, just as every single English team (plus 2 Welsh ones) have had to do from the beginning. Like how AFC Wimbledon had to after Wimbledon became MK Dons.


Football is all about money. All the competitions are structured to make sure the biggest teams are fed the most of it.

The horse has long bolted to be patriotic. Welsh teams have played in the league for years. Around 70% of players are foreign and nearly every top club is foreign owned. The identity of English football has long been sold.

If the league chairmen and club chairmen had their own way "home" games would be played abroad to find even more football tourists.

There's no chance of Celtic coming to England any time soon. There isn't any pressure coming from this end and it's not been talked about seriously for a long time. It'll only happen if something goes badly wrong, or the top 6 teams leave to play in a superleague. Take the top 6 teams out of the league and it doesn't look a very attractive league anymore does it?


----------



## Kerr

I can see today being Mark Hughes last game if Stoke lose to Newcastle. 

Big win for Liverpool with their last minute goal.

I'll maybe tune in for Everton v Man Utd later. Somehow I don't think it'll be a classic.

After Liverpool winning that's more pressure on Man Utd. If they carry on like they are they won't finish top 4.


----------



## bidderman1969

No MOTD tonight which doesn't sound right!


----------



## LankyWashmit

bidderman1969 said:


> No MOTD tonight which doesn't sound right!


Yeah was looking for this too , 007 Spectre on itv will have to do.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> I can see today being Mark Hughes last game if Stoke lose to Newcastle.


Agreed. I said the same to a mate earlier today. I've only just seen the score though due to your post.

Ok, they've had injuries but to be fair that's part of the game.

I'll be very surprised if he's not a goner off the back of that? Granted, if they'd have won it would've been a different story (they'd be up to 13th and IIRC he's finished 10th about 3 years on the bounce?) but we are talking fine margins.

He's been there 4.5 years, he's had financial backing but has the worst defence in the league. It's hard to justify giving him another window when he's had 9 of them already and is getting beaten at home by a poor Newcastle team.

It'd be bold to keep him.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Agreed. I said the same to a mate earlier today. I've only just seen the score though due to your post.
> 
> Ok, they've had injuries but to be fair that's part of the game.
> 
> I'll be very surprised if he's not a goner off the back of that? Granted, if they'd have won it would've been a different story (they'd be up to 13th and IIRC he's finished 10th about 3 years on the bounce?) but we are talking fine margins.
> 
> He's been there 4.5 years, he's had financial backing but has the worst defence in the league. It's hard to justify giving him another window when he's had 9 of them already and is getting beaten at home by a poor Newcastle team.
> 
> It'd be bold to keep him.


I heard him on the radio tonight saying how loyal the owners are.

He also pointed out that he's taken Stoke to their best finishing positions in the previous 3 years and deserves a chance. I found myself agreeing.

It's not too far for them yet as they aren't even in the bottom 3. It's the Premier League though and everyone is terrified of not staying in.


----------



## Kerr

Embarrassing for Trevor Sinclair.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-42542180

After all his talk about equality and racism over the years this happens.

Even more embarrassing that he publically accused the police of being racist and it turns out it was him that was racist towards the police.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I see Wenger is in trouble for his words with the c**t that is Mike Dean...what do you expect? That was the worst penalty decision I can remember.

He should go back to ballroom dancing where he belongs the weird little freak It's all about him.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Embarrassing for Trevor Sinclair.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-42542180
> 
> After all his talk about equality and racism over the years this happens.
> 
> Even more embarrassing that he publically accused the police of being racist and it turns out it was him that was racist towards the police.


His solicitor claims that he was wound up after being racially abused himself earlier in the day, but I think the most telling aspect of the whole thing is that he was so drunk that he p*ssed himself in the back of a Police car, after being arrested.

What a class act.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Too notch game at The Emirates last night...incredible game. Two class goals from Jack and Hector. We were the better team but i suppose a draw was a fair result in the end.


----------



## Overdoser

Thought Morata had a shocker, should've bagged a hat trick. The draw suits Liverpool so I'm happy.


----------



## DrEskimo

Overdoser said:


> Thought Morata had a shocker, should've bagged a hat trick. The draw suits Liverpool so I'm happy.


Indeed....

Bakayoko too. I spent years berating Mikel when he was at Chelsea and couldn't for the life of me work out why he was even in the team. I was so relieved when we had the likes of Kante and Matic that we could finally get rid of him!

Now we have exactly the same in Bakayoko!!

Morata never looks confident in front of goal, even when he scores...As above, it's like having Torres all over again....

I think Chelsea have a far better attacking threat with Hazard, Willian and Pedro, with Fabregras playing deep midfield.

Willian continues to be our most consistent and best performing player, yet has hardly played this season. Think he's playing better than Hazard so far this season...


----------



## Kerr

Leroy Fer red card. What is your opinion?

MOTD didn't think so.

I'm happy to see players getting sent off that. Absolutely zero effort to get the ball and it was just a boot at the player to wipe him out.


----------



## Kerr

Wenger's last game? 

The team needs rebuilt and only the Europa league left to play for at the start of the year.


----------



## Floss

Kerr said:


> Wenger's last game?
> 
> The team needs rebuilt and only the Europa league left to play for at the start of the year.


They have a league cup semi final this week to.

I hope Wenger stays though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ

I hope it’s Wengers last game, though he isn’t the only issue, I think the board and owner are issues also.

Lots of the players are just square pegs in round holes. Walcott, Debuchy, Mertesacker all poor again.


----------



## Bizcam

Just seen this.Lol

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...83266821966/&usg=AOvVaw13t_Oxvdzs_saiBZ9iZbLB


----------



## bidderman1969

jesus, that was a nerve racking finish to that game!


----------



## kh904

bidderman1969 said:


> jesus, that was a nerve racking finish to that game!


What a cracking game!

My sky feed froze just after we went 2-1 up and Mane hit the post, then I got the feed back and the score was 3-1! I was like WTF?!!! :lol:

When we went 4-1 up I still wasn't confident that we would close out the game because we aren't trained to sit back and defend.

I thought subbing Salah was a mistake. He still had energy and was a good outlet.

Once it was 4-2 I was getting very nervous, and at 4-3 I thought we'd blown it!

Disappointed with Gomez as he plays brilliantly for most of the game and again a lapse in concentration for the equaliser.
Definitely need a new keeper!

Milner was at fault for one of the goals imo. He overcommitted and didn't get the ball exposing our defenders.
Also Mane and Salah need to do a little better at tracking back as soon as we look possession up the pitch, but the shift they put in, they were probably tired and couldn't.

Having said that, I thought our game plan was execution for most part was excellent! Let's not be complacent against Swansea!


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> jesus, that was a nerve racking finish to that game!


What a spectacle for the neutrals though hey?

I had visions of the Seville and Arsenal game all over again when they got that freekick in the dying seconds.

Great 3 pts against the best team in the PL though.


----------



## spursfan

Nbray, squeaky bum near the end eh!!
Deserved win for the Pool:thumb:

Kev


----------



## bidderman1969

also thought Ox had a good game


----------



## nbray67

spursfan said:


> Nbray, squeaky bum near the end eh!!
> Deserved win for the Pool:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Definitely pal. I had a bet on LFC 3-1 and I knew as soon as it went 3-1 that there were more goals in the game.

Ederson had a bad game imo, he comes for every ball in the box and chooses to punch it away, ok if you connect well.
Conceding the 4th goal by not putting his foot through the ball cost City in the end, add into their continued tactic of try to play out from the back against a pressing team like LFC proved to be there undoing in the end.

Helps our Top 4 chase though.


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> also thought Ox had a good game


He went missing in the last 20mins I thought but he'd played very well til then.
The jury is still out for me with the Ox but time will tell with more game time.

Top performers for us, Robertson, never gave up, Wijnaldum, like a dog with a bone and then Firmino who attacks, holds the ball well and has no issues tracking back.

Karius though, surely he can't start again. I'm no Mignolet fan but I'd have him in goal ahead of Karius.


----------



## Kerr

Great game of football that Liverpool deserved to win. 

Hopefully that shows other teams that parking the bus isn't the way to beat City. 

The same happened last season where teams showed Man City too much respect. They were battering everyone before coming to Celtic Park and everyone seen how to get at them. 

This year everyone has gone all defensive again. Liverpool have shown again they aren't all that strong at the back when under pressure. 

Hopefully other teams will now do the same and have a go.


----------



## Overdoser

Excellent win for Liverpool, thought Ox had a brilliant 60-70 mins. Wish I'd have gone to the game but had plans with in laws. Leicester should've beat Chelski, 2 points dropped than one gained.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sad to see Theo leave, he’ll be sorely missed but I totally understand - he can’t just sit there and watch his career ebb away. This guy was 100% loyal to us throughout the good and bad times at The Arsenal...his goals speak for themselves. But hey, he’s going to a good club who will appreciate him.

Hope he does well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bye Alexis, welcome Mkhitaryan - TF that’s finally over - amazing player and loved watching him play live. Baller. 

More than happy to have Mkhitaryan , I think he will flourish in our system. if we can also get PEA and reunite them both as per Dortmund era this will be a fantastic window and I will be ecstatic.


----------



## bigmac3161

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

DJ X-Ray said:


> More than happy to have Mkhitaryan , I think he will flourish in our system. if we can also get PEA and reunite them both as per Dortmund era this will be a fantastic window and I will be ecstatic.


At least he came to a club with no ambitions and repercussions whatsoever. If he will play well thats fine, if he will have an off day thats fine as well...there will be no pressure on him like it was from Jose who just demanded the best from him but did not get. Man utd got a player who gave 110% for Arsenal in every game (discard this season, even though he still was the best Arsenal player this season giving them 50% effort).
Aparantly Arsene will be fine with an inconsistent player like Mkhitaryan :wall:

:wave:


----------



## Kerr

Mkhitaryan was only inconsistent at Man Utd. Before he came to Man Utd he was a stand out performer at Dortmund and Shaktar for years. 

Some players just don't fit into certain styles of football teams. He's not the only forward thinking player that looks a bit stale under Mourihno's style of play. 

I'm sure everyone would pick Sanchez first though. He is a quality player. He did still try for Arsenal but it was a huge drawn out saga around him. It wasn't good for anyone and he should have been sold last year. 

He did come across as greedy and he isn't a £350,000 per week player. His first choice was Man City and even they winced at that kind of money when they don't appear to draw the line anywhere else.


----------



## nbray67

How have Swansea taken 6pts against Arsenal and LFC in 2 games?

It's a funny old game.

I see City are splashing some serious cash as the window closes. I'm wondering how much Mahrez will eventually cost them.


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> How have Swansea taken 6pts against Arsenal and LFC in 2 games?
> 
> It's a funny old game.
> 
> I see City are splashing some serious cash as the window closes. I'm wondering how much Mahrez will eventually cost them.


Yeah what is going on at Swansea? Mahrez to City is a strange one as i am not sure he is really needed but a decent player to have as a squad player never the less and if he goes will have another PL medal this season to go with the one he already has


----------



## Kerr

A&J said:


> At least he came to a club with no ambitions and repercussions whatsoever. If he will play well thats fine, if he will have an off day thats fine as well...there will be no pressure on him like it was from Jose who just demanded the best from him but did not get. Man utd got a player who gave 110% for Arsenal in every game (discard this season, even though he still was the best Arsenal player this season giving them 50% effort).
> Aparantly Arsene will be fine with an inconsistent player like Mkhitaryan :wall:
> 
> :wave:


That's the danger of football. Opinions come back to bite. :lol:

Sanchez had a stinker tonight.

Spurs were very good tonight, but again more questions asked of Man Utd and players like Pogba who consistently fail to perform against the better teams.

I don't watch Man Utd every week, but I'm scratching my head how they are second.

What a thumping for Chelsea. Didn't see that coming.

It doesn't sound as WBA touched the ball much tonight. I read that WBA didn't even get close to Man City's box in the entire first half.

I had missed how much Southampton had slipped down the table. They are in real trouble.

Not long to go to the transfer deadline.


----------



## bidderman1969

didn't see Sturridge "joining WBA on loan" coming

and Grujic to Cardiff


----------



## bigmac3161

Will be interested to see if mahrez sticks to his word and refuses to play for Leicester again. 
Good win against a truely shocking Man U side see good old Deli left one on Sanchez 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

DJ X-Ray said:


> Sad to see Theo leave, he'll be sorely missed but I totally understand - he can't just sit there and watch his career ebb away. This guy was 100% loyal to us throughout the good and bad times at The Arsenal...his goals speak for themselves. But hey, he's going to a good club who will appreciate him.
> 
> Hope he does well.


He played really well tonight - high workrate from the off, good vision and team play, not afraid of a tackle, knew where the goal was and was composed in front of goal. 10/10

I think we have a great all-rounder.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A&J said:


> At least he came to a club with no ambitions and repercussions whatsoever. If he will play well thats fine, if he will have an off day thats fine as well...there will be no pressure on him like it was from Jose who just demanded the best from him but did not get. Man utd got a player who gave 110% for Arsenal in every game (discard this season, even though he still was the best Arsenal player this season giving them 50% effort).
> Aparantly Arsene will be fine with an inconsistent player like Mkhitaryan :wall:
> 
> :wave:


.


A&J said:


> At least he came to a club with no ambitions and repercussions whatsoever. If he will play well thats fine, if he will have an off day thats fine as well...there will be no pressure on him like it was from Jose who just demanded the best from him but did not get. Man utd got a player who gave 110% for Arsenal in every game (discard this season, even though he still was the best Arsenal player this season giving them 50% effort).
> Aparantly Arsene will be fine with an inconsistent player like Mkhitaryan :wall:
> 
> :wave:


Er, we finished above you for the past 3 seasons - I'd say the acquisition of BVB's chief scout and FCB's Director of Football was pretty ambitious which has already started to bear fruit in this window reuniting Mkhitaryan and #YoPierre 🔥
José Mourinho plays coward football , 99% of your own fans say the same - me, I go for entertainment. 2-0 down and you bring on Fellaini. Mourinho can't coach or develop talent just take a look where Rashford resides now and where Sanchez played when you were getting ole'd and chasing shadows in front of over 80,000 people under the lights at Wembley when Spuds pulled your pants down last night...although, he taught Phil Jones to back heel pretty well by the looks of it :doublesho

Mourinho has spent over £300 mil and still, you're light years away from Manchester City - not even close. Sánchez is just a toy that the little coward man bought just to spite the mighty Pep because he's jealous.

Manchester United are now in Manchester City's shadow...roles have reversed...Manchester is now blue.

Just let that sink in


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> He played really well tonight - high workrate from the off, good vision and team play, not afraid of a tackle, knew where the goal was and was composed in front of goal. 10/10
> 
> I think we have a great all-rounder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Theo is a quality player and nice fella - loyal to the end.

Obviously, I hope he's rubbish on Saturday 😉


----------



## Kerr

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Electrifying from Arsenal, destroyed Everton , what a debut from Mkhitaryan 3 assists , good tackling, closing down, shots and defending - linked up perfectly with Auba who scored a beautiful goal.

Only one game but, they both looked like they have played for us forever. Foot off the gas 2nd half but game was done and dusted. Not sure about Mustafi but hey.


----------



## Kerr

Things have been brewing at Chelsea recently. It looks like things are getting worse. 

I think all the rumours might be right that Conte's job is at risk.


----------



## bigmac3161

Another immense performance from the most underrated player in the league. Does all the dirty work and can play as well 
Did I miss something was pea even playing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

Not the Premier League but a big shout for top work done at Southend by Chris Powell. First new manager to win 3 games on the bounce for 58 years and what a way to do it by smashing the league leaders 3-1. :thumb:

Must help having Southend in his blood having played over 250 games for them. Phil Brown a distant memory now with 8 losses on the bounce.:doublesho


----------



## Kerr

Sad news about Liam Miller. 

36 is far too young. He leaves behind his wife and 3 young kids.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bigmac3161 said:


> Another immense performance from the most underrated player in the league. Does all the dirty work and can play as well
> Did I miss something was pea even playing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1-0 ain't no thang. Funny how you only post when you win - you're right though , he played well. Where did you watch it in bed?

Such a shame you wasn't there live to see it eh? Perhaps one day you'll stick your hand in your pocket and support your team 👍

Maybe not 😀


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> Sad news about Liam Miller.
> 
> 36 is far too young. He leaves behind his wife and 3 young kids.


Very sad - makes everything else pale in significance .

May he rest in peace.


----------



## bigmac3161

DJ X-Ray said:


> 1-0 ain't no thang. Funny how you only post when you win - you're right though , he played well. Where did you watch it in bed?
> 
> Such a shame you wasn't there live to see it eh? Perhaps one day you'll stick your hand in your pocket and support your team
> 
> Maybe not


Oh touchy this evening sweetheart 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

bigmac3161 said:


> Oh touchy this evening sweetheart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤣 Nah, I'm 😎 Just thought I'd rain on your parade , cupcake. #Perspective.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611; Has anyone seen Paul Pogba???


----------



## bigmac3161

Nope apart from his barber 
Said after Wembley last week that is the worst United team I've seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Just noticed the new tv deal for the Premier League and times include.

32 matches at 12.30pm on Saturday. 

32 matches at 5.30pm on Saturday.

8 matches at 7.45pm on Saturday.

24 matches on Monday 8pm or Friday 7.30/8pm.

A couple of the packages failed to sell. 


It looks like the tv companies are getting their way.


----------



## bigmac3161

Var football is going to hell in a handcart. Matches are gonna last 120 mins from now on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Arsenal

WIN 👉 6th

LOSE 👉 6th

DRAW 👉 6th

SELL SANCHEZ 👉 6th

SIGN MKHITARYAN 👉 6th

SIGN AUBAMEYANG 👉 6th

NEW ÖZIL CONTRACT 👉 6th

BEAT EVERTON 5 - 1 👉 6th

LOSE TO TOTTENHAM 👉 6th

This is called ConSIXtent 😂😂😂


----------



## Soul boy 68

A&J said:


> Arsenal
> 
> WIN 👉 6th
> 
> LOSE 👉 6th
> 
> DRAW 👉 6th
> 
> SELL SANCHEZ 👉 6th
> 
> SIGN MKHITARYAN 👉 6th
> 
> SIGN AUBAMEYANG 👉 6th
> 
> NEW ÖZIL CONTRACT 👉 6th
> 
> BEAT EVERTON 5 - 1 👉 6th
> 
> LOSE TO TOTTENHAM 👉 6th
> 
> This is called ConSIXtent 😂😂😂


And will most probably finish the season in 6th


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Be surprised if we even get 6th - we are sooo bad I'd be surprised if we even beat Brighton tbh...not that we have a God given right might I add .

you get what you put in and that's that. I can take losses as long as there's effort but there isn't any at the moment.


----------



## Kerr

Fiorentina's captain Davide Astori has been found dead in his hotel room before today's game.


----------



## Kerr

What a shocking performance by Chelsea earlier. Absolutely no effort to make a game of football at all. Totally negative beyond belief.

There just shouldn't be such a big divide between two of the better teams in the league.

Things can't keep bumbling on at Arsenal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> What a shocking performance by Chelsea earlier. Absolutely no effort to make a game of football at all. Totally negative beyond belief.
> 
> There just shouldn't be such a big divide between two of the better teams in the lead.
> 
> Things can't keep bumbling on at Arsenal.


I've never seen nothing like that Chelsea game, boring af - playing with no strikers and not a single shot on goal. Atrocious. £70 mil of Striker in Morata on the bench and Giroud, who's ideal for some of the long balls they were trying to get to Hazard.

As for Arsenal, we seriously need to snap out of this but I don't see it happening anytime soon our goalkeeper and defence is not only rubbish they don't have any confidence and neither does the rest of the team. 
Personally, I don't just blame Wenger - the players have to take some of the blame here - looks like he's lost them from where I'm sitting. It's gonna be more of the same until we get another manager and some new defenders and a DM.
Respect is due for what Wenger has done in the past and I wouldn't sack him I think there should be a mutual agreement, then just leave in the summer.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

🤣🤣🤣🤣🃏


----------



## Kerr

Glad to have beaten Rangers today. We've been off the boil for a while and Rangers have been getting results. 

There was too many comments about how Scottish football needed Rangers to win this. Quite clearly the ref and linesman had been sent the same requirement. 

Some really poor decisions and the red being one of the worst. 

Rangers burst a gut at home today, but even with a lot assistance they fell shot. 

Pleased with the win, but annoyed with how bad my team were and how much assistance Rangers were given.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Some really poor decisions and the red being one of the worst.


Kerr, you quote some pretty accurate facts on this thread pal but if you think that elbow, deliberate as well, was not worthy of a red card then you need to take another look at the replays.

Cracking match btw and I'm pleased for the Celtic win but that was a deserved red card imo.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> Some really poor decisions and the red being one of the worst.


That elbow was definitely a Red card, by any measure.


----------



## Kerr

Pair of lightweights. I would never have lasted a game of football under you two.:lol:


----------



## Brian1612

I would agree with Kerr 100%. It wasn't intentional in the slightest as he had no idea where morelos was. He didn't look over his shoulder nor did he throw his elbow out. He put his full arm out to shield the ball and unfortunately his elbow caught him in the face but to say it was intentional is nonsense. 

As for red cards Declan John should have walked in the first half for the wild, straight legged knee high lunge on Rogic. Not even a foul was awarded for a potentially leg breaking challenge, luckily Rogic was sensible enough to jump. Once again the refereeing was disgraceful with some ridiculous decisions going in Rangers favour. The officials failed to notice Simunovic getting hauled down in the box during a corner conveniently. 

Luckily their best efforts to see rangers win failed and the best team on the day won.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Brian1612 said:


> I would agree with Kerr 100%. It wasn't intentional in the slightest as he had no idea where morelos was. He didn't look over his shoulder nor did he throw his elbow out. He put his full arm out to shield the ball and unfortunately his elbow caught him in the face but to say it was intentional is nonsense.
> 
> As for red cards Declan John should have walked in the first half for the wild, straight legged knee high lunge on Rogic. Not even a foul was awarded for a potentially leg breaking challenge, luckily Rogic was sensible enough to jump. Once again the refereeing was disgraceful with some ridiculous decisions going in Rangers favour. The officials failed to notice Simunovic getting hauled down in the box during a corner conveniently.
> 
> Luckily their best efforts to see rangers win failed and the best team on the day won.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice impartial and balanced view of the game there Brian.

You and DJ-Xray would make a great team of TV pundits... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

The Jamie Carragher spitting incident.......

Although it's completely disgusting why is nobody making an issue that the driver was using his phone to record whilst driving? 

Hopefully he gets a big fat 6 points.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> The Jamie Carragher spitting incident.......
> 
> Although it's completely disgusting why is nobody making an issue that the driver was using his phone to record whilst driving?
> 
> Hopefully he gets a big fat 6 points.


My point exactly.

Also the lack of a seatbelt.

It's obvious he's been giving him **** prior to the recording. The recording starts with him behind Carraghers car and he's giving it 'Oh look, it's Jamie Carragher!' when he'd otherwise not have known at that point.

The Daughter also keeps telling him to stop recording and also tells her Dad to leave it now, or words to that effect, at one stage.

The guy was clearly trying to provoke a reaction.


----------



## Bug Sponge

It amazes me how Carragher can get so wound up by an idiot Manc fan. If I was him I'd have the window up with the tunes blasting, not a care in the world on the way back to my mansion. Just don't get it.


----------



## MDC250

Doesn’t matter what was done or said in the run up, spitting is vile.

Not that he could dispute the incident it as it’s on camera but at least and I do mean at the least he’s admitted his wrong doing and apologised. That said I get the impression he’s sorry he was caught rather than sorry for what he did. Not sure I see a way back for his pundit career.


----------



## GleemSpray

Bug Sponge said:


> It amazes me how Carragher can get so wound up by an idiot Manc fan. If I was him I'd have the window up with the tunes blasting, not a care in the world on the way back to my mansion. Just don't get it.


Well that's it exactly.

If your team get spanked (and as an Evertonian i know all about this currently....) then you get your head right before you step out into the world.

"Yeah, right, very good that mate, whatever"

Unfortunately, Carra just cant contain himself, as his twitter feed shows.

Also... That was one hell of a lot of spit! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

GleemSpray said:


> Nice impartial and balanced view of the game there Brian.
> 
> You and DJ-Xray would make a great team of TV pundits...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


You better believe it  In all seriousness though the officials were ridiculously bad. Had no consistency when making decisions throughout the match.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Salah scoring another vital goal.

He has equalled the record for scoring goals in different games during a league season. 

Some strikers often get the 3rd and 4th goal in an easy win, but his goals are well spread and usually meaningful. 

He has to be player of the year? 

I think Liverpool might struggle to hold him next year.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> Salah scoring another vital goal.
> 
> He has equalled the record for scoring goals in different games during a league season.
> 
> Some strikers often get the 3rd and 4th goal in an easy win, but his goals are well spread and usually meaningful.
> 
> He has to be player of the year?
> 
> I think Liverpool might struggle to hold him next year.


Agree with you on that one, but what is he worth ?

Also, I hope he thinks about anything seriously, he's now at a club that obviously plays to his strengths, he's playing better than anywhere else he has been, I hope he looks at it like that and stays with us


----------



## leeandfay

200 million for Salah 

Hopefully our owners who are considerably richer than most will have a go :lol: (Thats a jike btw - Wolves Fan)

Every player has a price but slap a huge tag on him and they won't come calling - He will be a big part in Liverpools 2018-19 attempts. 

Surely Liverpool need a keep and 2 new wing backs. Robertson and Alexander - Arnold to me dont do it as in they're not going to be in a champions side?


----------



## Kerr

Auto Allure said:


> 200 million for Salah
> 
> Hopefully our owners who are considerably richer than most will have a go :lol: (Thats a jike btw - Wolves Fan)
> 
> Every player has a price but slap a huge tag on him and they won't come calling - He will be a big part in Liverpools 2018-19 attempts.
> 
> Surely Liverpool need a keep and 2 new wing backs. Robertson and Alexander - Arnold to me dont do it as in they're not going to be in a champions side?


Robertson is a good player.

Watching MOTD2 now. A few half empty stadiums this week. Obviously the official attendance doesn't show that.

Holiday weekend is usually bumper crowds.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ray Wilkins, has sadly passed away. Always liked him.
May he rest in peace .


----------



## Kerr

Sad news. 

RIP.


----------



## Kerr

Some first half for Liverpool. Opening 12 minutes they looked second best, then after the goal they've just bossed Man City about. 

I'm not sure they should sit and defend a 3 goal lead. It looks like they could score a few more.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Some first half for Liverpool. Opening 12 minutes they looked second best, then after the goal they've just bossed Man City about.
> 
> I'm not sure they should sit and defend a 3 goal lead. It looks like they could score a few more.


I can't believe Pep never changed tactics for a full 90mins.

Playing a CB at LB simply didn't work and restricted City's attacking options, Delph would've been a much better option.

Continual balls out to Sane made it easier for us as A.Arnold had a storming game compared to Saturday against Zaha.

Keeping them to nil, away from home, was a right result. I just hope Can is fit for Tues seem as Henderson stupidly got booked for a late nudge on the scab that is Sterling.


----------



## wayne451

I hear that due to Liverpool fans the City coach is now undrivable? 

No doubt it's because they nicked the alloys?


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> I can't believe Pep never changed tactics for a full 90mins.
> 
> Playing a CB at LB simply didn't work and restricted City's attacking options, Delph would've been a much better option.
> 
> Continual balls out to Sane made it easier for us as A.Arnold had a storming game compared to Saturday against Zaha.
> 
> Keeping them to nil, away from home, was a right result. I just hope Can is fit for Tues seem as Henderson stupidly got booked for a late nudge on the scab that is Sterling.


Different game second half. That said Man City never had any glaring chances. That's unlike the Liverpool defence.

I can't see an on fire Man City scoring 4 without conceding another.


----------



## Kerr

The disallowed Man City goal, it was Milner that played it forward.


Edit....I can't believe that commentators, ref and assistants didn't see that. Very lucky Liverpool.


----------



## funkydunk

Kerr said:


> The disallowed Man City goal, it was Milner that played it forward.
> 
> Edit....I can't believe that commentators, ref and assistants didn't see that. Very lucky Liverpool.


I agree and I'm a Liverpool fan. I don't know if I can watch the rest of the game


----------



## spursfan

Deserved win for the Pool, well done guys&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Kerr

I changed over the the Roma v Barcelona game after Liverpool scored and killed the game. 

Some shock by Roma.


----------



## bidderman1969

Isn't the rule for offside that if the player is interfering or active in play and the ball gets deflected by the defending team, then that player is still "offside"? They seem to tweek the rules so frequently it's hard to keep up

P.S., I didn't watch the game, was working


----------



## A&J

The thing is Sane wasnt offside at the time of deflection/pass. He's goal was legal.

https://flixtc.com/w/gse8bay


----------



## GleemSpray

I thought you had to have two players between you and goal (or something like that). Maybe thats what makes it offside? 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

GleemSpray said:


> I thought you had to have two players between you and goal (or something like that). Maybe thats what makes it offside?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Only when your own player plays the ball forward.


----------



## Kerr

Juventus 3-0 up at Real and all square. 

Another amazing comeback on tonight?


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Juventus 3-0 up at Real and all square.
> 
> Another amazing comeback on tonight?


Wow, what a dramatic finish.

You've gotta feel for Juve after that.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Wow, what a dramatic finish.
> 
> You've gotta feel for Juve after that.


I can't work out if it was a penalty or not. Why on earth didn't he just header it anyway?

Buffon went mental, but was it really a red?

People were saying it was sad last week the way his Champions League career ended. It must feel even worse now with that comeback, then that ending.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> I can't work out if it was a penalty or not. Why on earth didn't he just header it anyway?
> 
> Buffon went mental, but was it really a red?
> 
> People were saying it was sad last week the way his Champions League career ended. It must feel even worse now with that comeback, then that ending.


Yeah, a really low ending for one of the greatest players I've ever seen.

The angle from the side of the net seems to make it look like a pen. The angle that Michael Oliver saw it at though made it look, imo, quite dubious, if so, he should never have given it.

Slow mo repeats at differing angles makes it look like a pen though.


----------



## bidderman1969

So who's for relegation then?


----------



## bidderman1969

Also just seen that six PL clubs are going to be involved in the IPCC in the summer……… really????? Do we (and the other clubs) really need another lot of games????



Ridiculous


----------



## Kerr

bidderman1969 said:


> So who's for relegation then?


I think it will stay as it is.

However just about every team had downed tools now. Someone at the bottom might pick up free points against a team not up for it.


----------



## danwel

Not sure what is going on at United. That second half against City they were very good and then they go and put in a shocker at West Brom !

United need to build a team around Pogba and let him do what he wants as he was arguably one if the best CM's at Juventus. Sanchez, still waiting for him to turn up at united yet but will hopefully come good next season after he has bedded in.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just heard Arsene Wenger is leaving at the season end.


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Not sure what is going on at United. That second half against City they were very good and then they go and put in a shocker at West Brom !
> 
> United need to build a team around Pogba and let him do what he wants as he was arguably one if the best CM's at Juventus. Sanchez, still waiting for him to turn up at united yet but will hopefully come good next season after he has bedded in.


From all of the press reports, Pogba will be gone next season pal.

Mourinho has ruined a quality player imo. If it's right he was offered out by is agent in Jan, that cannot mean he has a future at Utd.

Utd have gone from a force to be reckoned with, playing attractive attacking footy to a 'normal' team under Mourinho.

Sanchez is quality but does not fit into Utd's current numb tactics.


----------



## nbray67

bradleymarky said:


> Just heard Arsene Wenger is leaving at the season end.


Just seen this.

Hopefully they win the Europa Cup so that he can leave on a high.

Great servant who deserved to win a lot more imo but stayed a couple of years too long at the helm.


----------



## Kerr

He should have left a few seasons ago. Hopefully the fans back him and give him a good send off. 

I can't help but feel it's the half empty stadium that has forced the board's decision. They seemed happy to plod along. 

Maybe with full houses until the end of the season will make Wenger have a rethink. :lol:


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> From all of the press reports, Pogba will be gone next season pal.
> 
> Mourinho has ruined a quality player imo. If it's right he was offered out by is agent in Jan, that cannot mean he has a future at Utd.
> 
> Utd have gone from a force to be reckoned with, playing attractive attacking footy to a 'normal' team under Mourinho.
> 
> Sanchez is quality but does not fit into Utd's current numb tactics.


Absolutely no way Pogba will be sold, he will be there next season. Mourinho needs to find a system that gets the best out of his big names like Sanchez and Pogba.


----------



## danwel

An interesting one for Arsenal. Probably the right time for him to go as the new manager will not be under pressure like when Fergie retired at united and Moyes inherited a team that had just won the PL and Fergie had been winning things for years.

Arsenal have been plodding along for years, flattering to deceive at times and seeing top 4 and CL qualification as a win


----------



## A&J

As long as the new manager will win that 4th place trophy next year the board will be satisfied...or if he doesnt...they wont mind like in the last 10 years.

Note that arsenal can still win the europa league and qualify to cl next year.


----------



## Kerr

I did have a chuckle whe the BBC picked out this poor young lad yesterday.


----------



## wayne451

Not a happy bunny, I'm in the top 2000 people in the Country on the Telegraph Fantasy Football League (and about 100 points clear of second place on my works League!) so I go in to put Sterling and Jesus back in my team and some crap message comes up saying the deadline for transfers today was 1:30? Since when? Utter bar stewards.


----------



## nbray67

wayne451 said:


> Not a happy bunny, I'm in the top 2000 people in the Country on the Telegraph Fantasy Football League (and about 100 points clear of second place on my works League!) so I go in to put Sterling and Jesus back in my team and some crap message comes up saying the deadline for transfers today was 1:30? Since when? Utter bar stewards.


That'll be because the Arsenal and Stoke games kicked off at 1.30pm buddy.


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> That'll be because the Arsenal and Stoke games kicked off at 1.30pm buddy.


Yeah but you can normally do subs until kick off for the last game.


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool are playing very well, but Roma are comically bad at the back. 

Salah 2 goals and 2 assists so far. 

Just scored their 5 and I doubt it's the last.


----------



## wayne451

It's not Anfield they need to worry about, I bet they'll get the windows of the team bus put through outside the Stadio Olimpico. :lol:


----------



## leeandfay

All I can say is i'm an excited little boy waiting to get out of the Chumpionship after a long 6 years :lol:

People think Wolves are going to do a Sunderland / Middlesborough and even Pompey.

I for one am realistic and believe me, i'll take 15th as a good season but i feel we may be top 12 with a few upsets. Just hope we don't prove the rumours true and get sick note Wilshere


----------



## kh904

It's strange on how I have mixed emotions after watching the Liverpool v Roma game.
The 2 late Roma goals have really put a dampener on what whould have been a brilliant result.

Just like after the 1st leg against Man City, the 2nd leg isn't a formality at all and i'll be nervous watching it!

Feel really bad for the Ox!


----------



## leeandfay

But Liverpool ALWAYS have an away goal in them and they IMO of course will score away from home.

Roma do have a good clean sheet record at their place but they don't face the Fantastic 3 that often so for me it will be a 6-4 aggregate win for the reds.

I just feel it's Liverpools year this year especially with the Egyptian goal / Assist machine


----------



## Kerr

The 2 goals do make a big difference, but I can't see another 3 goal comeback. 

Liverpool did look very nervy for the last part of the game. An early Roma goal could make things interesting.

Roma will have belief after Barcelona, but they looked lost for 80 minutes tonight.


----------



## danwel

Very interesting result i woke up to this morning !! did not see that coming, when i flicked sky sports news on it was 5-0 and ended 5-2. Roma have been good but i can't see them doing it again sadly as i would love to see them stick one over on Liverpool. 

That said if Roma get an early goal or even two then Liverpool could wilt. As good as Liverpool have been at times this season they still have a terrible performance in them too so you just can't call it


----------



## bidderman1969

I'm in hospital at the minute, so that result was a nice feeling, but again, I don't see the tie over at all, we only have to have a bad game and it's over


----------



## Bizcam

Congratulations Liverpool in the Champions League final.


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool really can't defend to see a game out. On the front foot they are a top side, defensively they are still weak. 

Every time they went up the park tonight they looked like they could score. However, they sat back too much when they can't really defend. They need to play attacking football. 

The penalty at the end was never a penalty, but I'm sure the ref knew he owed Roma after some terrible decisions. The earlier handball was blatant and a stonewall penalty. 

That game ended up for closer than it should have been and could have been worse if the ref gave the earlier penalty shouts.


----------



## bidderman1969

How the hell did that Roma player (Forenzi or something like that) get away with staying on the pitch after that tackle on Mane?????


----------



## Overdoser

Don't think the result was ever in any doubt....referee was poor to say the least.


----------



## Kerr

Very strange choice by Steven Gerrard to take the Rangers job. I don't think he realises just how messed up the club is and how big a job is. 

I also think it's too big a risk for Rangers as well. They need a man manager to get a hold of the team and not another punt on someone with no managerial experience. 

They are skint, their debt mounting fast and their crook of a chairman has no funds. He's ignoring a court order for a compulsory offer to purchase shares. I wonder what they have promised Gerrard? 

Hopefully Gerrard and McAllister do better than the last Liverpool dream team of Barnes and Dalglish. 

He's in for a shock just how fast fans will turn on him for finishing a distant 2-4 and it's not plain sailing up here. 

Hopefully he doesn't leave with his managerial career is tatters. I think most people now accept where Rangers really stand, but their fans don't want to accept that. 

At least more people will tune in to see it all explode.


----------



## wayne451

He's taken a step backwards.

Why go from managing the under 18's at Liverpool to what is effectively a pub team in a Mickey Mouse tinpot league?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> He's taken a step backwards.
> 
> Why go from managing the under 18's at Liverpool to what is effectively a pub team in a Mickey Mouse tinpot league?


To be fair the last time Gerrard played against a team from the Mickey Mouse league his big Liverpool team were convincingly beaten.

If he comes up with that attitude he will fail like many before him. Although I do think he will fail anyway.


----------



## wayne451

Yeah but Wigan have a good record in big games against Manchester City, they're still crap though. :lol:


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Yeah but Wigan have a good record in big games against Manchester City, they're still crap though. :lol:


You might want to have a further look at Celtic's record against all English teams. You won't find what you want to see.

Anyway, anything constructive to add to the football thread? You've done this Mickey Mouse chat a few times already. Not much contribution about your own league which is odd.


----------



## bigmac3161

Personally think Gerard is a plank. But at least he’s got the balls to leave the safety net world of the Liverpool reserves or what even he’s coached. Stepped up to the plate and took on a massive challenge if he fails oh well rangers are a basket case anyway if he succeeds he can pick his next job himself. To many just retired players happy to have the easy life on tv rather than getting their hands dirty good luck to him he’ll need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

wayne451 said:


> Yeah but Wigan have a good record in big games against Manchester City, they're still crap though.


Typical narrow minded opinion from a english fan who hasn't bothered to check some stats, before embarrasing himself with a stupid and uneducated opinion. And english football fans wonder why they are hated globally... I'll give you a hint, it's certainly not through jealously of the English game that is for sure.

Calling it the English premiership is almost embarrasing considering the amount of foreign owners, investment and players that make it the league it is. All while you're nation cries about leaving the EU and complain about immigrants coming in and taking 'their jobs'.

Apply that philosophy to you're football leagues and see how good you're league is 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

WBA are going to be regretting employing and keeping Pardew for as long as they did. There would be a good chance they would have stayed in the league in current form. 

It will take unbelievable luck from the position they are in now, but surprising they've even got a mathematically chance. 


Swansea V Southampton is shaping to be the most important game of the season on Tuesday night. It might be a bit harsh to say, but it maybe is the only meaningful game in the entire season.


----------



## Kerr

I've just read Alex Ferguson is in a serious condition in hospital and requires surgery. 

Hopefully he recovers.


----------



## kh904

Kerr said:


> I've just read Alex Ferguson is in a serious condition in hospital and requires surgery.
> 
> Hopefully he recovers.


Just heard the news.
He had an emergency operation for a brain haemorrhage!
As a Liverpool fan, you have to put rivalry aside and wish Sir Alex a full and speedy recovery


----------



## wayne451

Brian1612 said:


> Typical narrow minded opinion from a english fan who hasn't bothered to check some stats, before embarrasing himself with a stupid and uneducated opinion. And english football fans wonder why they are hated globally... I'll give you a hint, it's certainly not through jealously of the English game that is for sure.
> 
> Calling it the English premiership is almost embarrasing considering the amount of foreign owners, investment and players that make it the league it is. All while you're nation cries about leaving the EU and complain about immigrants coming in and taking 'their jobs'.
> 
> Apply that philosophy to you're football leagues and see how good you're league is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wigan DO have a good record in big games against Manchester City, so try your own advice and check some stats, before embarrasing yourself with a stupid and uneducated opinion.

Aww diddums. Poor snowflake. :lol:


----------



## Brian1612

wayne451 said:


> Wigan DO have a good record in big games against Manchester City, so try your own advice and check some stats, before embarrasing yourself with a stupid and uneducated opinion.
> 
> Aww diddums. Poor snowflake.


Nobody is talking about Wigan. 🤦*♂

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

Brian1612 said:


> Nobody is talking about Wigan. 🤦*♂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I mentioned Wigan. You even quoted my post where I mentioned them.

Jesus H Christ? You have the audacity to suggest others are embarrassing themselves when you don't even know what you're quoting? :lol:

You couldn't make it up. You really couldn't. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Give it a rest.


----------



## wayne451

I'm not the one getting precious over a tinpot league. My team went down to League 2 today. I'm a realist. If you can't handle the fact that Scottish football is little more than a joke league, that's your problem, not mine. :lol:

I've said for a long time that my team will not exist in the next 10 years and I'll stand by that. 

I assume, rightly or wrongly, that you're a Scot? It's a joke league. Celtic will win it again next year, it's a given. Their fans are vile.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I'm not the one getting precious over a tinpot league. My team went down to League 2 today. I'm a realist. If you can't handle the fact that Scottish football is little more than a joke league, that's your problem, not mine. :lol:
> 
> I've said for a long time that my team will not exist in the next 10 years and I'll stand by that.
> 
> I assume, rightly or wrongly, that you're a Scot? It's a joke league. Celtic will win it again next year, it's a given. Their fans are vile.


Maybe your additions would be better in this thread tonight..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5463044#post5463044

I'm a realist too. I accept fully the standard of Scottish football and the position of my club.

Should we all just glory hunt and support the team that's winning in England?

I'll hold the opinion of some of the best footballers in the world who've had the joy of playing at Celtic park and the multiple awards the fans have received above another rant for you.

I've no idea why Scottish football upsets you so much, but there's clearly some issue at your end. You have little activity in this thread and you pop up when you've an issue with Scottish football.

I'll not even bother asking why.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Maybe your additions would be better in this thread tonight..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5463044#post5463044
> 
> I'm a realist too. I accept fully the standard of Scottish football and the position of my club.
> 
> Should we all just glory hunt and support the team that's winning in England?
> 
> I'll hold the opinion of some of the best footballers in the world who've had the joy of playing at Celtic park and the multiple awards the fans have received above another rant for you.
> 
> I've no idea why Scottish football upsets you so much, but there's clearly some issue at your end. You have little activity in this thread and you pop up when you've an issue with Scottish football.
> 
> I'll not even bother asking why.


Make your mind up?

You previously said I'd made the point about Scottish football (look back 2 pages, I'll add that I do not believe I had previously?) but now you're dismissing me on the basis that my post count in this thread is irrelevant? :lol:

Does Scottish football upset me? No.

So who are 'some of the best footballers in the World' that have played for Celtic? I'm all ears. Go on, give me a laugh? :lol:


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Make your mind up?
> 
> You previously said I'd made the point about Scottish football (look back 2 pages, I'll add that I do not believe I had previously?) but now you're dismissing me on the basis that my post count in this thread is irrelevant? :lol:
> 
> Does Scottish football upset me? No.
> 
> So who are 'some of the best footballers in the World' that have played for Celtic? I'm all ears. Go on, give me a laugh? :lol:


Your first bit of gibberish makes no sense.

It clearly does upset you. It's the only time you appear on this thread.

I never said the best players in the world played for Celtic. If you read I did say played at Celtic Park. You'll find some of the biggest compliments from some of the very best footballers from the modern era.

In my lifetime the only genuine world class player was Henrik Larsson. Plenty of quality players, but he was special. World class is used too often and very, very few players deserve that accolade.

The issue we have in Scotland is players are battered down and in England players are marked up. Virgil Van Dijk is the latest example. A silly £12m purchase for an overrated player from Scotland when he left us. Now he's the most expensive defender in the world and just got Liverpool to the Champions League final.

He's a quality player, but that's the attitudes we have to face.


----------



## wayne451

It made perfect sense. Read it again.

I'll give you the Celtic Park one but I've seen Bergkamp, Vialli, Giggs, Scholes, Gerrard, Suarez at their prime against us. It doesn't make OAFC a good team.

Agree on Larsson though.

EDIT: VVD is the reason they're in the Champions League final? That's anecdotal at best.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> It made perfect sense. Read it again.
> 
> I'll give you the Celtic Park one but I've seen Bergkamp, Vialli, Giggs, Scholes, Gerrard, Suarez at their prime against us. It doesn't make OAFC a good team.
> 
> Agree on Larsson though.
> 
> EDIT: VVD is the reason they're in the Champions League final? That's anecdotal at best.


It makes no sense. I'm not in agreement with what I'm roughly guessing what you might be trying to get at. Your latest post makes zero sense either.

You called our fans vile. I said I'd hold the opinion of the very best players who had the joy of playing at Celtic Park and have nothing but positive things to say. Also the numerous awards given too. I've no idea how you've now correlated that to mean what you've extracted.

VVD played a big part in their games and Liverpool fans and pundits were singing his praises. Liverpool wouldn't have got past Roma without him. I read lots of Liverpool fans specifically saying that.


----------



## Brian1612

You're wasting you're time kerr going off those posts. Just another bigoted and biased Englishman that knows nothing about football. I don't hear any of footballs elite raving about the English grounds, fans and atmosphere they create.

Some of the best players to grace the game have publicly announced their love for Parkhead as the best arena they have played in with the most passionate fans and unbelievable atmosphere. Some of englands best players have also preached that. Let him live in denial. I will sleep well tonight knowing that all the money in the world can't bring what we have. Enjoy you're tourist riddled support for many years to come.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I mention the standard of Scottish football and you both start going on about atmosphere? Blimey. 

Scottish football is poor. The fact that Chris Killen won an SPL title with your lot speaks volumes. He was an Oldham reject. You don't see any genuinely BIG clubs (that play to a high standard) taking on players that get released from the third tier of English football. It must be the atmosphere? That'll be why Manchester United, Manchester City, Liverpool, Tottenham, Chelsea or Arsenal didn't sign him, eh? Never mind Chris. You may not have the talent to play in a league with a good standard but at least you're playing where they like a good ol sing song! :lol:

I stand by what I said about Celtic fans. When they start singing sectarian songs and unveiling banners and clothing in support of the IRA then they rightly get tarnished with the image of being vile. 

My work here is done.

You carry on between yourselves thinking your football is great because you get handed a title by default every year. 

With your excellent standard of football North of the border I'm sure you'll be the favourites at this years World Cup, eh? Oh no sorry, it's 20 years since you last qualified. Your atmosphere hasn't done your national team much use has it?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I mention the standard of Scottish football and you both start going on about atmosphere? Blimey.
> 
> Scottish football is poor. The fact that Chris Killen won an SPL title with your lot speaks volumes. He was an Oldham reject. You don't see any genuinely BIG clubs (that play to a high standard) taking on players that get released from the third tier of English football. It must be the atmosphere? That'll be why Manchester United, Manchester City, Liverpool, Tottenham, Chelsea or Arsenal didn't sign him, eh? Never mind Chris. You may not have the talent to play in a league with a good standard but at least you're playing where they like a good ol sing song! :lol:
> 
> I stand by what I said about Celtic fans. When they start singing sectarian songs and unveiling banners and clothing in support of the IRA then they rightly get tarnished with the image of being vile.
> 
> My work here is done.
> 
> You carry on between yourselves thinking your football is great because you get handed a title by default every year.
> 
> With your excellent standard of football North of the border I'm sure you'll be the favourites at this years World Cup, eh? Oh no sorry, it's 20 years since you last qualified. Your atmosphere hasn't done your national team much use has it?


You're not even good at being a wind up merchant.

Where did I say anything about atmosphere? That's a few times you've managed to read things that I haven't even said. Your bitterness is getting the better of your ability to read. You're hard to understand and making up what you think I've said. It's Not really the basis for a mature informed conversation about football.

Killen did win a title at Celtic. He only ever made a handful of starts and managed to contribute a grand total of 2 goals in the time he was here. He was loaned out to Norwich for a while. It wasn't even a contribution worth mentioning and is considered one, if not the worst player ever signed even when taking into account he was a free transfer for cover only. Not a good example.

Nobody is making any claims that Scottish football is the best in the world. Most people are realistic to where we stand.

The Scottish team isn't good. It was much improved during the last qualifying group when Strachan dropped the English based players(many all valued in England at £10-15m+) and picked the heart of the Celtic team.

Let's not forget it was an injury time equaliser from Harry Kane that saved England from losing to that shockingly poor Scotland team.

Normally the football thread on here is pretty friendly and fun banter at times. You just stand out as a bitter idiot. For the sake of thread do the sensible thing and leave it.


----------



## wayne451

So basically you type a lot without actually conveying the point that you're trying to make? Overtly verbose. 

Semantics. One moment you're going on about World Class players that have played there (for the opposition) and what they've 'complimented' you on. You state it wasn't the standard of football (you accept that you're realistic to where you stand) and it wasn't the atmosphere? So what are you trying to say they were complimentary about?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> So basically you type a lot without actually conveying the point that you're trying to make? Overtly verbose.
> 
> Semantics. One moment you're going on about World Class players that have played there (for the opposition) and what they've 'complimented' you on. You state it wasn't the standard of football (you accept that you're realistic to where you stand) and it wasn't the atmosphere? So what are you trying to say they were complimentary about?


Sigh.

Ask your mum to put away your shovel.

That's my last post on the matter. Save your time for something a bit more constructive.


----------



## bradleymarky

Can’t believe Huddersfield are staying up with a game to spare. Bit all my nails off watching the game last night.
Chelsea were obviously the better side but we battled and battled.


----------



## bidderman1969

First part of the season I thought Huddersfield were doing ok and no chance of relegation, really surprised they only just managed to stay up tbh

Still, nice to see them there for another season


----------



## GleemSpray

Finally, Allardyce gone - when he was first appointed i thought the "Big Sam" feisty, fighting mentality could be what we needed, but all he did was stand on the touchline chewing gum and then moaning in his post match about the officials and the players missing chances.

I am amazed we finished eigth, but I am not convinced Allardyce had a huge amount to do with that? There were a lot of bizzare rotations and substitutions, mainly defensive ones which didn't tie in with the subsequent score-line / result. 

Anyhow onwards and hopefully upwards. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

You know exactly what you're going to get from Allardyce. He never plays good football, but organises a defence well enough to grid out results. 

It clearly works as he took Everton up to 8th in the league. 

I feel a bit sorry for him this time. He was brought in and done exactly the job that anyone would expect him to do. He has still been sacked/forced out of the door. 

The chairman should be taking heavy criticism for his decisions.


----------



## danwel

Ridiculous decision, allardyce turned Everton around. They should be thankful they weren’t in a relegation battle. It’s a results business the PL sadly. Just who do Everton think they are ? They are not a top club and don’t attract top players and managers that’s a fact.

Everton will only change all of that if they actually start keeping hold of their good players rather than selling them on.

I actually feel sorry for big sam, what more could he have done ? Play attacking football and have lots of shots and score goals but conceded double and get relegated ? Is that what Everton fans really wanted ? You need both and in big sams case he stabilised the defence and got them winning games, surely the next step was to start introducing more attack’s game attitude into the team ?


----------



## GleemSpray

The chairman has been taking heavy criticism for a long time over his random approach to directing the future of Everton.

I agree Allardyce had a difficult taak, but hw accepted the job and then attracted criticism from the fans for never accepting responsibility for anything but the wins - he blamed everything and everybody 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

The next 45 minutes has to be better. 

Borefest.


----------



## bidderman1969

oh ******


----------



## Kerr

Have we got a world cup standoff? 

It's been a strange world cup so far. Germany, Spain, Portugal and Argentina out already.

You're all thinking the same as me?

Croatia could win this.


----------



## bidderman1969

Even Russia could win it


----------



## bidderman1969

this seems to have gone very quiet, no-one interested in the new League season?

me, personally, am well surprised and good to see us up at the top


----------



## JayMac

Us United fans are keeping our heads down at the minute lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

I support Everton so like the team I have no worthwhile input 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Nidge76 said:


> I support Everton so like the team I have no worthwhile input
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

Anticipating a good game tonight. 

Liverpool v PSG should hopefully be a good game of football.


----------



## bidderman1969

wow, good win for us, apparently we've won our opening 6 games equalling 1961-62 season


----------



## Overdoser

Cracking game.


----------



## Kerr

I was disappointed a bit by the game. 

PSG weren't the fast free flowing team they've been for years and their front three didn't do anywhere near enough.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> I was disappointed a bit by the game.
> 
> PSG weren't the fast free flowing team they've been for years and their front three didn't do anywhere near enough.


I agree and thought they would trample over us tbh, glad they didn't :lol:


----------



## wayne451

Scotland getting pumped by Israel! :lol::lol::lol:

Brilliant. Especially after all the Buckfast swilling, deep-fried thistle eating frock wearers were saying how easy England’s route to the semi-final of the World Cup was! You know, the event Scotland fail to qualify for...

I bet William Wallace is turning in his grave - all 4 pieces of him.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Scotland getting pumped by Israel! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Brilliant. Especially after all the Buckfast swilling, deep-fried thistle eating frock wearers were saying how easy England's route to the semi-final of the World Cup was! You know, the event Scotland fail to qualify for...
> 
> I bet William Wallace is turning in his grave - all 4 pieces of him.


We don't claim to be a top team though.

Still top of the group. We can only qualify from the group we are put in as we keep hearing. It's also a competition that people couldn't care less about. Nobody has even bothered to learn the format and what it means.

Nobody wants international friendlies and this competition hardly means anything more to anyone either.

Embarrassing performance from the team who barely tried. We need to start picking players in form and playing them in their correct position. Not really much to say when the captain of the team, and looking good in the EPL, looks out of his depth against Israel.

Strange to see the English taking such an interest in Scottish football again. I thought it was supposed to be the Scottish that were bitter towards the English as well..... It has been relentless.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Scotland getting pumped by Israel! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Brilliant. Especially after all the Buckfast swilling, deep-fried thistle eating frock wearers were saying how easy England's route to the semi-final of the World Cup was! You know, the event Scotland fail to qualify for...
> 
> I bet William Wallace is turning in his grave - all 4 pieces of him.


Any comments on the dire lack of effort tonight?

One effort in 45 minutes and not even on target.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Any comments on the dire lack of effort tonight?
> 
> One effort in 45 minutes and not even on target.


That's because we have Sadgate in charge.

The guy is shocking imo. He's picked some different players tonight but I guarantee he'll still pick the same 11 that struggled in the WC for games that matter.

Said it before, I'll say it again, a defensive minded mgr like Sadgate will win f.a for us.

Eric f****** Dier on the pitch, again!!

A 2 bob competition that means naff all to nobody.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> That's because we have Sadgate in charge.
> 
> The guy is shocking imo. He's picked some different players tonight but I guarantee he'll still pick the same 11 that struggled in the WC for games that matter.
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again, a defensive minded mgr like Sadgate will win f.a for us.
> 
> Eric f****** Dier on the pitch, again!!
> 
> A 2 bob competition that means naff all to nobody.


We are stuck in the same dilemma.

International football outside the World Cup and the European championship is dead.

Why burst your backside for nothing when you need to perform back home for £xxxxxxx per week?

I didn't even bother tuning in for the second half tonight it was so bad. Last night infuriated me too.


----------



## danwel

Another pointless friendly / match just after the seasons has started. I mean come on why bother !


----------



## wayne451

I’m shocked that nobody has topped this thread? 

Poor Vichai, what an awful way to go. He did an awful lot for his team and the City of Leicester.

He gave hope to supporters of crap teams like myself (OAFC fan!) and unless you’re a Leicester fan, they we’re everyone’s ‘second team’ in the 15/16 season.

A thoroughly nice guy by all accounts?

It was inevitable that he’d be pronounced dead once the news dropped.

RIP.


----------



## Mark R5

wayne451 said:


> I'm shocked that nobody has topped this thread?
> 
> Poor Vichai, what an awful way to go. He did an awful lot for his team and the City of Leicester.
> 
> He gave hope to supporters of crap teams like myself (OAFC fan!) and unless you're a Leicester fan, they we're everyone's 'second team' in the 15/16 season.
> 
> A thoroughly nice guy by all accounts?
> 
> It was inevitable that he'd be pronounced dead once the news dropped.
> 
> RIP.


Agreed. As a Leicester fan I know only too well of the highs and lows this team has been through. Thanks to this man, his consortium and family I've been able to witness little old Leicester be crowned champions of England. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd get to witness that!

I've always said supporting Leicester is like being on a roller coaster. It's just such a crying shame that the latest dip is such a huge and shocking one. I hope the players do Vichai and the family proud. The outpouring from the footballing world is truly humbling and if this doesn't put things in to perspective then nothing will.

RIP Vichai and those who perished with him in the helicopter. Thoughts with the friends and families.


----------



## spursfan

Mark R5 said:


> Agreed. As a Leicester fan I know only too well of the highs and lows this team has been through. Thanks to this man, his consortium and family I've been able to witness little old Leicester be crowned champions of England. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd get to witness that!
> 
> I've always said supporting Leicester is like being on a roller coaster. It's just such a crying shame that the latest dip is such a huge and shocking one. I hope the players do Vichai and the family proud. The outpouring from the footballing world is truly humbling and if this doesn't put things in to perspective then nothing will.
> 
> RIP Vichai and those who perished with him in the helicopter. Thoughts with the friends and families.


Credit to both Leicester and Cardiff fans on Saturday, I have never seen a crowd be so quiet in that minutes silence, a real credit to both clubs:thumb::thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

well, the season seems to be rolling along all tickets boo

anyone disappointed with their teams progress so far?

anyone surprised by their team?

think Brighton are doing pretty well and Bournemouth surprised me a bit at the beginning of the season


----------



## danwel

Just seen that Mark Hughes has been sacked !!

I watched that match and as a United fan i thought they played well and would have seen him survive a bit longer yet.

my team however, are in complete and utter disarray and as much as i don't like to call for sacking of any manager it is painfully obvious that Mourinho is done at united. Pogba to say he believes himself to be up there with the best in the world looks shocking but i can't see united getting rid of him and i think they will let Mourinho go before they get rid of him.

Problem is if you sack Mourinho where do you go ?? for me Zidane isn't the answer and there isn't much available in the manager market. This is a bit left field for obvious reasons but Rafa Benitez might not be a bad shout. Conte is available but he is a bit outspoken for the board i reckon so just who do you employ as all the top managers are in a job


----------



## GleemSpray

Everton are playing very attractive looking football at times this season and Marco appears to be building a good squad, but we not putting away the good chances they are creating - we need a genuine goal animal up front.

Other than that it great to watch - apart from the blip at the end yesterday... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

GleemSpray said:


> Everton are playing very attractive looking football at times this season and Marco appears to be building a good squad, but we not putting away the good chances they are creating - we need a genuine goal animal up front.
> 
> Other than that it great to watch - apart from the blip at the end yesterday...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Do you want Lukaku back ?? lol


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> .
> 
> This is a bit left field for obvious reasons but Rafa Benitez might not be a bad shout.


Wow, simply wow.
It'll never happen as you know, ex LFC and all that but pal, Rafa is the last person you want there.
I always thought he meddled too much with the squad in his time at LFC. Totally screwed up the starting 11/tactics against AC Milan in 2005 and only the guts of the squad got us that infamous comeback/5th Euro Cup.
He gets a lead and then gets the team to sit back and hope to last out for the 3pts and ends up getting a draw or beat.
Look at when they were 2 up against your lads and playing open attacking football, giving your midfield and back 4 something to think about. He then got the whole team to sit back and defend and ended up getting beat, easily in the end, 3-2.
The man's got his eyes painted on half the time.



danwel said:


> Do you want Lukaku back ?? lol


I don't think anyone would take him at the moment, do you?


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Wow, simply wow.
> It'll never happen as you know, ex LFC and all that but pal, Rafa is the last person you want there.
> I always thought he meddled too much with the squad in his time at LFC. Totally screwed up the starting 11/tactics against AC Milan in 2005 and only the guts of the squad got us that infamous comeback/5th Euro Cup.
> He gets a lead and then gets the team to sit back and hope to last out for the 3pts and ends up getting a draw or beat.
> Look at when they were 2 up against your lads and playing open attacking football, giving your midfield and back 4 something to think about. He then got the whole team to sit back and defend and ended up getting beat, easily in the end, 3-2.
> The man's got his eyes painted on half the time.
> 
> I don't think anyone would take him at the moment, do you?


Yeah i know what you mean he did always meddle but for the most part was an alright manager but unlikely to happen like you say.

Just honesty have no idea where you go when Mourinho goes and it really is only a matter of when as its just a shambles at the moment. Not looking good for CL competition next season and you really don't want to be playing Europa league. Almost better off finishing lower to avoid it all together imo. But saying that we are a long way off the PL title.

Lukaku is horrendous and flatters to decide half the time. his first touch is shocking. But the thing is, stick in a Belgium shirt and he is transformed. I watched him a lot at the world cup and he was full of energy and running


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Yeah i know what you mean he did always meddle but for the most part was an alright manager but unlikely to happen like you say.
> 
> Just honesty have no idea where you go when Mourinho goes and it really is only a matter of when as its just a shambles at the moment. Not looking good for CL competition next season and you really don't want to be playing Europa league. Almost better off finishing lower to avoid it all together imo. But saying that we are a long way off the PL title.
> 
> Lukaku is horrendous and flatters to decide half the time. his first touch is shocking. But the thing is, stick in a Belgium shirt and he is transformed. I watched him a lot at the world cup and he was full of energy and running


In a Belguim kit, not really watched him in truth, he's playing with different tactics/players.

Look at the crap Sterling gets in an England shirt when Sadgate doesn't play to his strengths, world class in a City shirt, mediocre in an England shirt.
Then again, when you have a National team midfield with Alli and Dier in there, all players forward of them are going to look mediocre!!
(another poor excuse of a manager imo but he'll still pick these 2 above far better players)


----------



## GleemSpray

danwel said:


> Do you want Lukaku back ?? lol


Nope... As far as I can tell, he's still every bit as lazy and overweight as he was when he played for us... Lol

My main concern is that we can do a proper deal to sign Andre Gomez from Barca - he's been a fantastic player since he arrived, but only on loan at the mo.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Yeah I'd agree Lukaku is generally lazy although i have seen him have the odd performance here and there where he really busts a gut for the team but they are few and far between.

If you can get Gomez on a deal that would be good but time will tell on that one. Silva seems to be doing a decent job so far although he was same with Watford for first half of season before dropping off


----------



## GleemSpray

I mean, joking aside, we could really benefit now from someone *like* Lukaku, because we appear to be now building a high energy squad which will happily run around all day trying to get the ball forward.

It didn't work for him at Everton because he just hung around up front waving his arms for someone to feed him the ball, then waving his arms in disappointment that someone else had a go at the goal....

....wouldn't actually do any build-up work himself for the team, although, as you say, he will occasionally bust a gut.

The thing that always bothered me with Lukaku is that, from the stands, you could witness that 20 mins into any game he was stood there huffing and puffing with the sweat running down his face - even though he hadn't put much mileage in.


----------



## danwel

GleemSpray said:


> I mean, joking aside, we could really benefit now from someone *like* Lukaku, because we appear to be now building a high energy squad which will happily run around all day trying to get the ball forward.
> 
> It didn't work for him at Everton because he just hung around up front waving his arms for someone to feed him the ball, then waving his arms in disappointment that someone else had a go at the goal....
> 
> ....wouldn't actually do any build-up work himself for the team, although, as you say, he will occasionally bust a gut.
> 
> The thing that always bothered me with Lukaku is that, from the stands, you could witness that 20 mins into any game he was stood there huffing and puffing with the sweat running down his face - even though he hadn't put much mileage in.


Lukaku is actually worse to watch form the stands as you can see everything he does or doesn't do in this case.

Worst part about it is that he probably could be a top player and first touch aside I've seen evidence of that when he links up with the likes of Lingard, Martial and even Pogba but just not often enough.

And the less said about Pogba the better at the moment. His relationship with Mourinho is done and they even had works after Southampton game if the papers are to be believed. United v Arsenal tonight and you wonder if he is even going to be playing let alone starting and the match could go either way. United could just as easily turn up and put a shift in an play well like they did at Chelsea or even nick a win like the did at Juventus HOWEVER, struggling to get a win against Palace and then Southampton they could just as easy get humped by Arsenal with the pace of Auba and playing with god only knows who in defence and god only knows what formation. It is just painful at the moment and it doesn't show any signs of improving.

In my opinion Mourinho is a dead man walking and not if he goes but when and had Pogba been any other player you would put money on him being sold too but his commercial appeal form a business point of view is huge.


----------



## GleemSpray

danwel said:


> Worst part about it is that he probably could be a top player and first touch aside I've seen evidence of that when he links up with the likes of Lingard, Martial and even Pogba but just not often enough.


Yes, totally - that's the frustration with Lukaku - he clearly has a lot of god-given natural talent and, when he can be bothered to put some energy in, nobody can stop him.

BTW - i watched Mourinhos press conference the other day when he was speaking about how Uniteds top-four "target has changed" and where he thinks United will finish in the league.

He went on about Evertons huge recent spending compared to United and i thought .... "_Hang on - our massive spend came about partly because of the massive amount of money that Mourinho paid us for Lukaku !!_ "

75million + add-ons / bonus payments as i recall for Lukaku. The figure of 90 to 94 million was widely used and i *think* we spent 140 million in total that season, less other sales we made ....

Still, don't let the facts get in the way of making excuses for your lack of form, eh Jose ?

He blames everyone but himself - the players, the officials, the FA, the transfer market ....


----------



## danwel

GleemSpray said:


> Yes, totally - that's the frustration with Lukaku - he clearly has a lot of god-given natural talent and, when he can be bothered to put some energy in, nobody can stop him.
> 
> BTW - i watched Mourinhos press conference the other day when he was speaking about how Uniteds top-four "target has changed" and where he thinks United will finish in the league.
> 
> He went on about Evertons huge recent spending compared to United and i thought .... "_Hang on - our massive spend came about partly because of the massive amount of money that Mourinho paid us for Lukaku !!_ "
> 
> 75million + add-ons / bonus payments as i recall for Lukaku. The figure of 90 to 94 million was widely used and i *think* we spent 140 million in total that season, less other sales we made ....
> 
> Still, don't let the facts get in the way of making excuses for your lack of form, eh Jose ?
> 
> He blames everyone but himself - the players, the officials, the FA, the transfer market ....


That's his problem at the moment and typical 3rd seas syndrome.

He has players in that squad that most managers would have in a heart beat and he just needs to do why he is paid for an manage them !!

Another centre back would have been great but if that was the case then don't buy Fred or Dalgot and go after a centre back. He's the one in charge and needs to get this head out of his backside and get on with it.

I don't see him there next season and if they continue as they are might not see out December in all honesty


----------



## Kerr

Suddenly there is a real title race. I was thinking Liverpool were the only team to keep Man City honest, but today is a big statement. I'd like to see Liverpool doing it. 

As MOTD say Jan 3 is huge. It feels like one of the biggest games in the league for ages. 

Jose just keeps bumbling along at Man Utd. I'd have thought all those empty seats in recent games would set the panic in. He's not a Man Utd manager in any form. The team are such a tough watch and not getting better. They aren't getting near the top 4 this year. 

Arsenal have turned into showing real progress. After two games they were written off, but they are a solid team showing good progress. They look as if they'll get back into.thr top 4. 

But yeah, it's all about Man City and Liverpool. It's building up to be one of the best title fights.


----------



## Kerr

Still loads of empty seats at Arsenal. 

They have lost fans the last while. Man Utd must worry about the same. On saying that the paying fan is small change in the scheme of things.


----------



## bidderman1969

Bel yeah, buzzing at moment, just hope we hold our nerve, I want us to win the league rather that the CL tbh


----------



## wayne451

Kazakhstan 3-0 Scotland

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Thinking Man C could take all 4 this year


----------



## danwel

bidderman1969 said:


> Thinking Man C could take all 4 this year


As long as they don't let Liverpool win the league as that's all i am bothered about.

Looking like a tight finish for 3rd and 4th too as realistically any of 4 teams can could get them.


----------



## Kerr

A bit of a shock Arsenal beating Man City tonight. Liverpool during the week as well.

Just reading the Arsenal forum they are all praising Tierney. The best player at the club, future captain, worth £100m, one of the best left backs and a minimum of 8 out of 10 every game. 

He's played a fair amount of football since the restart. Hopefully he'll get over his injuries and show how good he really is. 

Looks like Villa are gone. Can they afford to go down again? 

Sad to see Brentford lose today. I wanted another underdog small team to get to the premier league.


----------



## TakDetails

To be honest...
From your comments of him on the LFC thread, now that he has his fitness back I am seeing why there's praise of him over Robertson.
Such a solid #3 even as a #5 when we play 3 at the back.

He was the better defender in that Liverpool game too.

(Waiting for LFC fans to say the game was pointless due to winning the league) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Tierney has been really impressive but the Robertson comparisons are a bit premature, that Arsenal defence make him look very good, when really he's another Luke Shaw.

Once he's playing 30+ games a season, assisting 10+ goals, winning the biggest trophies and performing consistently against big teams maybe my opinion will change. Maybe Scotland should change to 5 at the back to fit him into the XI


----------



## atbalfour

Oh ps. don't write City off yet, John Stones is still quietly confident they are the best team in the country.


----------



## bidderman1969

TakDetails said:


> To be honest...
> From your comments of him on the LFC thread, now that he has his fitness back I am seeing why there's praise of him over Robertson.
> Such a solid #3 even as a #5 when we play 3 at the back.
> 
> He was the better defender in that Liverpool game too.
> *
> (Waiting for LFC fans to say the game was pointless due to winning the league)*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but its true to be fair, jobs done, can you honestly see them playing like that if we needed the points to win the league?

been a looooooooong wait, but worth it 

also, before the restart i honestly believed having no crowd wouldn't make a difference, but blimey, i couldn't watch it without the crowd noise, it really did seem like a sunday 5 a side kick about


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Tierney has been really impressive but the Robertson comparisons are a bit premature, that Arsenal defence make him look very good, when really he's another Luke Shaw.
> 
> Once he's playing 30+ games a season, assisting 10+ goals, winning the biggest trophies and performing consistently against big teams maybe my opinion will change. Maybe Scotland should change to 5 at the back to fit him into the XI


Good players look bad in poor teams. One player doesn't make a team. The Arsenal defensive is poor. Once he's got good players around him then he'll look even better.

Robertson always has players of the statute of VVD as his backup. Any error Tierney makes is going to be shown up in that Arsenal defence.

Lots of his deliveries into the box are brilliant. Sadly his team are a step or two too slow. His assists will lack due to the players around him.

One thing Tierney doesn't lack is consistency. Something that Arsenal fans have already realised.


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Oh ps. don't write City off yet, John Stones is still quietly confident they are the best team in the country.


City have a good chance of the Champions League. On their day they are a quality side.

Their consistency is an issue, but when they are on top forum they are arguably the best team in England. Liverpool have been ruthless this season.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> City have a good chance of the Champions League. On their day they are a quality side.
> 
> Their consistency is an issue, but when they are on top forum they are arguably the best team in England. Liverpool have been ruthless this season.


Oh I agree. I just thought the timing of Stones' comment was weird and it now looks stupid.

Get your point re. Tierney actually being better in a better team. Works both ways though, Luiz, Mustafi and Bellerin about as error prone as it gets so obviously the more consistent Tierney is going to get the praise.

Looking at it as someone who isn't Scottish or an Arsenal fan he's definitely cemented his spot and improved the team but the Robbo comparisons are ridiculous.


----------



## Kerr

That's some mess Leeds fans have left their city in. Wrecking cars owned by staff is such a scummy thing to do. 

Watford sacking Pearson. I've never liked the guy, but a club can't sack three managers in a single season and think the fault exists with the manager. I hope Villa or Bournemouth manage to relegate them now, but all those teams deserve to go down. They are all poor sides. 

I didn't think Chelsea would have beaten Man Utd so easily yesterday. Man Utd look as if they've run out of legs after a good run. They were poor against Palace in large parts that other night and only won due to another extremely dodgy VAR call going their way. It'll be who stumbles over the line for 4th place now. Leicester have been awful for ages. 

I didn't realise that Leicester v Man Utd was the final game of the season. That's effectively a cup final for 4th place. 

VAR still isn't working. The idea is great, the application is awful. Even without the added pressure of a stadium of fans contesting decisions they are still making unjustifiable decisions. How the VAR team can makes calls that nobody else agrees with is concerning.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> That's some mess Leeds fans have left their city in. Wrecking cars owned by staff is such a scummy thing to do.
> 
> Watford sacking Pearson. I've never liked the guy, but a club can't sack three managers in a single season and think the fault exists with the manager. I hope Villa or Bournemouth manage to relegate them now, but all those teams deserve to go down. They are all poor sides.
> 
> I didn't think Chelsea would have beaten Man Utd so easily yesterday. Man Utd look as if they've run out of legs after a good run. They were poor against Palace in large parts that other night and only won due to another extremely dodgy VAR call going their way. It'll be who stumbles over the line for 4th place now. Leicester have been awful for ages.
> 
> I didn't realise that Leicester v Man Utd was the final game of the season. That's effectively a cup final for 4th place.
> 
> VAR still isn't working. The idea is great, the application is awful. Even without the added pressure of a stadium of fans contesting decisions they are still making unjustifiable decisions. How the VAR team can makes calls that nobody else agrees with is concerning.


Funny you should mention Chelsea as I was confident they'd beat Utd yesterday as Utd have shown some good form lately but generally, against weaker teams who don't have the squad depth Utd have since the restart.

Utd basically turned into the Utd we saw for 3/4 of the season and when challenged by a possession based footballing team, they couldn't counter it.

De Gea has been poor this season, Maguire is, as a quote stated, the £80m version of Phil Jones. Dan James has flattered to deceive all season long since his debut against Chelsea and that young FB, Williams, was out of his depth, similar to Neco Williams at LFC, a little bit raw for seasoned PL pro's like Willian, Kovacic (brilliant yesterday) etc etc......

I had a couple of bets on Chelsea also, Giroud 1st goal, Chelsea to win with both teams to score and to win 2-1 so gutted that they got that 3rd goal.!!

Still, nice to see Utd go out at the semi's!!


----------



## RS3

Kerr said:


> That's some mess Leeds fans have left their city in. Wrecking cars owned by staff is such a scummy thing to do.
> 
> Watford sacking Pearson. I've never liked the guy, but a club can't sack three managers in a single season and think the fault exists with the manager. I hope Villa or Bournemouth manage to relegate them now, but all those teams deserve to go down. They are all poor sides.
> 
> I didn't think Chelsea would have beaten Man Utd so easily yesterday. Man Utd look as if they've run out of legs after a good run. They were poor against Palace in large parts that other night and only won due to another extremely dodgy VAR call going their way. It'll be who stumbles over the line for 4th place now. Leicester have been awful for ages.
> 
> I didn't realise that Leicester v Man Utd was the final game of the season. That's effectively a cup final for 4th place.
> 
> VAR still isn't working. The idea is great, the application is awful. Even without the added pressure of a stadium of fans contesting decisions they are still making unjustifiable decisions. How the VAR team can makes calls that nobody else agrees with is concerning.


I was convinced Leeds where going to **** it up in the last few weeks.

Watch West Ham spank Man U on Wednesday. WH on excellent form at the moment and Moyes will be wanting to hurt them for obvious reasons. Will be contrversial though for West Ham's last game against Villa. I reckon Moyes will play the kids in that game and give them 3 points which will really cause a ruckus at Watford and Bournemouth.

Watford sacking Pearson - How ridiculous - who do they think they are. Im not so keen as a person either but I rate him highly as a manager and feel that he wasn't credited enough for Leicesters Premiership win using the team he predominantly assembled.

VAR - I think we can only hope that this tech drives some changes to some of the rules. I still think in principle its the right thing to do but quite clearly its going to take a few seasons to make it work well.


----------



## Kerr

De Gea has had a few big drops in form at Man Utd. He was their best player for a few years. He does deserve a chance, but the mistakes he's making are awful. 

He's not the only keeper struggling. Pickford is also making loads of mistakes, and always was vastly overrated and Chelsea haven't done well with their expensive keeper. 

We are trying to get Frazer Forster back permanently. He is stalling as the money he gets is silly. When on form he's better than most in the league and must think he'll get another chance. 

I did read Man Utd fans taking about James. Even they were all saying that he offers nothing. 

Maguire is vastly overrated. He's average at best. Another case of Man Utd being desperate and the overinflated prices of English players. There is rarely any value buying English players.


----------



## RS3

Kerr said:


> De Gea has had a few big drops in form at Man Utd. He was their best player for a few years. He does deserve a chance, but the mistakes he's making are awful.
> 
> He's not the only keeper struggling. Pickford is also making loads of mistakes, and always was vastly overrated and Chelsea haven't done well with their expensive keeper.
> 
> We are trying to get Frazer Forster back permanently. He is stalling as the money he gets is silly. When on form he's better than most in the league and must think he'll get another chance.
> 
> I did read Man Utd fans taking about James. Even they were all saying that he offers nothing.
> 
> Maguire is vastly overrated. He's average at best. Another case of Man Utd being desperate and the overinflated prices of English players. There is rarely any value buying English players.


Yes, it is true probably the best exception being Raheem Sterling.
Rumour has it Man U are in for Declan Rice as well Chelsea this summer with a view of putting him in or just in front of the back 4. He reminds me a lot of Carrick. Very cool, calm and way beyong his years on the pitch, great passer and good at getting the ball back in midfield - great footy brain.


----------



## Kerr

RS3 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Yes, it is true probably the best exception being Raheem Sterling.
> Rumour has it Man U are in for Declan Rice as well Chelsea this summer with a view of putting him in or just in front of the back 4. He reminds me a lot of Carrick. Very cool, calm and way beyong his years on the pitch, great passer and good at getting the ball back in midfield - great footy brain.


£50m for a 20 year old was still a lot of money. He was still pretty raw back then and lots of British players stagnate at that stage.

He is a fine player these days. He still gets unfair attention even when representing England.


----------



## Kerr

Villa winning after Man City beat Watford 4-0 swinging the goal difference in favour of Villa. 

Arsenal have left a couple of players out and look nothing like they have recently.


----------



## atbalfour

No squad depth or grit in that Arsenal team. They aren't able to win ugly, essential to be a top team as Liverpool have recently learnt and Utd/Chelsea have been doing for years.


----------



## TakDetails

Very poor from Arsenal.
You struggle to even think how they beat the two best teams in the league.
Arsenal have always lacked consistently. 

Oh well it’s good to see Villa may still be up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Would be good to see Watford and Deeney go down.


----------



## Kerr

Last day of the season. I predict that the bottom of the table will stay the same way. 

Man Utd will get a result a Leicester to stay in the top 4. A dodgy decision will go their way if they are struggling.


----------



## bidderman1969

i predict villa to stay up


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> i predict villa to stay up


Bob on there buddy.

Schmeichel gifting me £173 has I had a punt on 2+ goals in each PL match today.

I'll take that even though Utd made it into the CL next season.


----------



## Kerr

Here goes for the final. Hopefully a good game.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Here goes for the final. Hopefully a good game.


Not bad at all.

Arsenal looking stronger as the game goes on.

Kovacic can't do it all for Chelsea in MF though, Jorginho needs to pick his game up for sure.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Tierney is class, looking better week by week. If he keeps this up he might be in the same league as Robbo, :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tierney is class, looking better week by week. If he keeps this up he might be in the same league as Robbo, :thumb:


When he came into the Arsenal team under Emery Arsenal looked a far better team. He went out injured again and they slumped.

There's a massive difference to Arsenal if he has been in the team or not. Even the other week when he was rested Arsenal's good form ended up with another poor performance.

Even today the Arsenal defence keeps playing backwards or sideways. Every time Tierney gets the ball his only thoughts are going forward.

Every single game he's played the commentators are praising him highly. The ex players know what he's contributing. It's not always obvious.

Teams will be looking to pick our team for players again this season. What you all have to do is convince your club it's not Edouard you want. It's Boli Bolingoli-Mbombo.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Seriously Kerr, he will be a top top player but you know that mate. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I'm surprised at how timid Man City were tonight. Their bottle is rightly being questioned again. 

Dembele was always a quality player. When he played with us he got the better of the Man City defence. 

I can see him moving to England in the transfer window. He's not as good as Edouard, but I don't want to see Edouard go. He'll go straight to a top club.


----------



## atbalfour

Sterling is made to look good by the creative players around him, I don't think he's any more than a 'good' footballer and tonight showed it.

Pep's arrogance to change personnel and system and it backfire massively was a joy to watch.


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Sterling is made to look good by the creative players around him, I don't think he's any more than a 'good' footballer and tonight showed it.
> 
> Pep's arrogance to change personnel and system and it backfire massively was a joy to watch.


He missed a sitter.

He's still one of the best players England have. The hatred for him is unjust.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> Sterling is made to look good by the creative players around him, I don't think he's any more than a 'good' footballer and tonight showed it.
> 
> Pep's arrogance to change personnel and system and it backfire massively was a joy to watch.


I can't stand the jumped up git but I'd disagree as he's a quality player, even with that miss last night.

Needed David Silva in the starting line up, a level head who can pick a pass or drift past players when the game is static. Playing 3 DM's when you need flair every now and then backfired.

Mendy, although a liability, has played well since the restart but that club foot lad Cancelo got a start.

Ederson also had a mare with those last 2 goals.

Just need Sevilla to shut the Utd bandwagon down tonight and that's my season finally over.

On a side note, are we all aware that Werner will get a CL medal if RB go on to win it? Still amazed that RB let him and Chelsea have their way and let him go before ALL of the season had concluded.


----------



## atbalfour

I am likely biased by how much I can't stand the guy but people call him 'world class' which is a joke. He's playing in by far the most creative PL team and would score a third of the goals in nearly any other team IMO. Put Mane in that City team and he'd score a lot more.

Proof is for England, only turns up against the qualifying minnows and awful in any competition.

I can't believe people are surprised by the miss - he's missed 5 or 6 like that every year since he's started. If he was a half decent finisher he'd have 20 goals more in a season.

What do we think of Pep's tactics last night? For me another one who's been hyped up and benefiting from world class everything around him. He's won trophies at great clubs with great teams and sure he makes them play nice football but he's a one trick pony... no Jose and no Klopp.


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> I am likely biased by how much I can't stand the guy but people call him 'world class' which is a joke. He's playing in by far the most creative PL team and would score a third of the goals in nearly any other team IMO. Put Mane in that City team and he'd score a lot more.
> 
> Proof is for England, only turns up against the qualifying minnows and awful in any competition.
> 
> I can't believe people are surprised by the miss - he's missed 5 or 6 like that every year since he's started. If he was a half decent finisher he'd have 20 goals more in a season.
> 
> What do we think of Pep's tactics last night? For me another one who's been hyped up and benefiting from world class everything around him. He's won trophies at great clubs with great teams and sure he makes them play nice football but he's a one trick pony... no Jose and no Klopp.


Walking the qualifying groups then struggling at major tournaments is an England problem, not a Sterling problem. At the last world cup he was getting pulled up as the failure when he was one of the few doing anything. He was probably England's best player in games he was picked as the weakest.

Premier league stats show Sterling has missed 72 big chances from 259 games. Mane has missed 65 big chances in 194 games. They have a very similar shooting accuracy.

Why do so many English fans hate Sterling even when he is representing England?


----------



## Kerr

Champions League final tonight. Surely Bayern v PSG can't be a bad game of football?

For those that don't have BT sport the game will be on YouTube.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Champions League final tonight. Surely Bayern v PSG can't be a bad game of football?
> 
> For those that don't have BT sport the game will be on YouTube.


Watching Youtube now.

Bayern can't be beat here can they???

An easy win I predict, 3-1 Bayern. Lewandowski, Gnabry and Kimmich.

Looking forward to actually see what all the fuss is about with Thiago that we are supposedly interested in, even more so should Wijnaldum depart to join Koeman at Barca.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Watching Youtube now.
> 
> Bayern can't be beat here can they???
> 
> An easy win I predict, 3-1 Bayern. Lewandowski, Gnabry and Kimmich.
> 
> Looking forward to actually see what all the fuss is about with Thiago that we are supposedly interested in, even more so should Wijnaldum depart to join Koeman at Barca.


Lyon should have scored two or three goals the other night. Their defence isn't quite as strong as their attack.

With the Bayern attack, and PSG with Mbappe and Neymar I'm going for 0-0. :lol:

Joking aside I was thinking 3-1 as well. I'd prefer to see Bayern win and Neymar to have a stinker of a game. If PSG are losing he'll end up doing something silly.


----------



## Kerr

A good effort by Lewandowski that hit the post, but PSG have created the best chances. That was a poor miss by Di Maria. He just needed to keep it down.


----------



## nbray67

Both should've scored already.

Good game though. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Great game for 0-0. 

Mbappe should have scored just before halftime. 

This game could go anyway. It's clear PSG can hurt Bayern.


----------



## atbalfour

Damp squib in the end but the best team won.

Thiago was a class above his opposite numbers. Not quite sure how he fits into the Liverpool system, but at £30m would be foolish to pass up the opportunity. A very un-Liverpool purchase though. 

Klopp likes Fabinho, loves the legs of Gini or Keita and he's hardly going to drop the club captain after the year he's had. He's a better player than all of them but would we be collectively better.. not sure tbh.

I think it's media talk tbh.


----------



## Kerr

It didn't live up for he hype, but there was a lot of quality on show. 

On another day there would have been more goals, at least one penalty and everyone would be raving. The finishing of the superstars was the issue. 

That's why none of them will be compared to Messi or Ronaldo.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> Damp squib in the end but the best team won.
> 
> Thiago was a class above his opposite numbers. Not quite sure how he fits into the Liverpool system, but at £30m would be foolish to pass up the opportunity. A very un-Liverpool purchase though.
> 
> Klopp likes Fabinho, loves the legs of Gini or Keita and he's hardly going to drop the club captain after the year he's had. He's a better player than all of them but would we be collectively better.. not sure tbh.
> 
> I think it's media talk tbh.


He's very very composed though isn't he. At 29, it doesn't fit Fenway's transfer policy but at that money, he'd be an absolute beast in the PL.

BTW, that's Barca paying us a tidy £5m as Coutinho won the CL. :lol:


----------



## Kerr

The list of clubs wanting Edouard is getting longer and longer.

He needs to stay for ten in a row, but this guy is going on to the highest level.






The estimated value. :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> The list of clubs wanting Edouard is getting longer and longer.
> 
> He needs to stay for ten in a row, but this guy is going on to the highest level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimated value. :lol:


Barn door and banjo spring to mind after he lost me a few quid yesterday! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Barn door and banjo spring to mind after he lost me a few quid yesterday! :lol::lol:


Eff off. :lol:

He rattled the post and was at the middle of everything.

He's our best player since Larsson. That includes VVD by the way. He is that good genuinely.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr you're very quiet tonight...any footy on?


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Kerr you're very quiet tonight...any footy on?


Nobody ever talks football on here anyone.

Utterly humiliating. Should have won with ease, but truly ****** it up. I'm really lost for words for the failure to win and the manager's tactics.

Edouard out injured and we played without a striker against a team we would create plenty of chances. There was two strikers on the bench he paid good money for.

Lennon's excuses after the game are every bit as bad.

Even though we walked the Europa League group last year beating teams like Lazio twice, his failure to see off teams we should be beating is an issue.

It's quite unbelievable how teams keep scoring with every chance they get.

These one off games raise more chance for a shock.


----------



## nbray67

I never saw the game but their last game Dundee Utd, which I lost money on btw, seemed to me as though they lack that killer instinct for long periods of the game.

Too much tippy tappy stuff that gets you possession stats but not goals, as you say, his tactics were completely baffling last night.

One off game, start with your best 11 to get the game won then sub the quality off ready for the next game.


----------



## Kerr

The lack of crowds has been really bad for us and Scottish football. With the odd exception every game I've seen has been really flat and it's not just us. It's not feeling good at all. All leagues were missing something without crowds, but it's worse for us. 

Other teams have sitting deeper than ever. They are always going to be more defensive against us and Rangers, but this season it's been worse than ever. When they are getting success it's only going to get worse. Even though they are playing in empty stadiums with no fans to impress, there's still people paying at home. The standard across the league at the moment is unacceptable. 

We did have 30 shots last night. Hit the post, underside of bar and balls across the box that a striker would be there to tap in. There was little in that game and the earlier round we won 6-0.


----------



## Kerr

Will Messi actually go to the premier league now? 


There was headlines about Pogba testing positive for Coronavirus, but little mention that Chelsea has 4 players test positive with 8 players having to isolate. 

That's Chelsea's build up and start to a new season affected.


----------



## nbray67

I doubt Messi will be going anywhere anytime soon.

Massive contract irregularities and his wkly wage, circa £800k will be the ongoing stumbling blocks.

Look at Bale, stupid wages that no PL club would want to match.

As for CV19 positive cases, I wouldn't like to say how and what will be affected going forward. Footballers should really be taking more precautions than most and obviously are not.


----------



## Kerr

I don't think he'll move either. 

He's without a doubt one of the best players ever, but the last thing I'd want to see is a shadow of his peak playing in the premier league as his memory to here. 

We went to a Barcelona game last year and his effort into the game was zero. Still all the fans only cheered him on. I'm not sure it'll work well for team morale over here. 


The end of the season went well down south. There was numerous incidents we learned about, but there will be tons more we didn't. 

It feels different when there was a quick-fire end to the season rather than a long season ahead. I can't see players managing to stay at home and not do stuff. 


I didn't realise that the community shield was tomorrow. It feels like there has been zero build up.


----------



## nbray67

EFL Cup kicks off tomorrow also.

I knew about the Tin Plate Community Shield but it's nothing that's ever drawn my interest.

If it was on Sky, I'd have a gander but BT have it and that counts me out.


----------



## Kerr

I've got BT and Amazon Prime video with my EE phone. I can cast both to my TV. Handy perks when getting a new phone deal.


----------



## Kerr

How bad are these Nations League games? 

England have had one effort in the first half. They've done nothing again. 

The second half can't be as bad.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> How bad are these Nations League games?
> 
> England have had one effort in the first half. They've done nothing again.
> 
> The second half can't be as bad.


England are hideous to watch.. such a disjointed, unsettled team. Wish he'd stop chopping and changing - yes some of that has not been through choice recently.

My best XI pick would be a 4-1-2-3 formation with; Pope, TAA, Gomez, Maguire, Shaw, Henderson, Grealish (swapped for Rice against quality opposition), Maddison, Sterling, Kane, Rashford. England's biggest problem is their lack of creativity in midfield... their front 3 would take anyone.


----------



## McGrath 5

First let me put on record that I'm a a Villa season ticket holder for a long time,and I'm not one of the biggest fans of Grealish. That said,he's had a great season at club level,and even I'd admit,without him last season,we'd have gone down. Southgate is a clown,how he can first not select him,and then when other players withdrawals force his hand,not pick him,is ridiculous. The guy isn't qualified to manage England,he's just a yes-man for the FA. The lack of creativity in our midfield is stark,and like him or not,Grealish's stats last season were outstanding,not just in the Premier League,but in Europe too. The only person who can't see it is the "pizza-prat". Sooner he goes,the better! Rant over


----------



## atbalfour

McGrath 5 said:


> First let me put on record that I'm a a Villa season ticket holder for a long time,and I'm not one of the biggest fans of Grealish. That said,he's had a great season at club level,and even I'd admit,without him last season,we'd have gone down. Southgate is a clown,how he can first not select him,and then when other players withdrawals force his hand,not pick him,is ridiculous. The guy isn't qualified to manage England,he's just a yes-man for the FA. The lack of creativity in our midfield is stark,and like him or not,Grealish's stats last season were outstanding,not just in the Premier League,but in Europe too. The only person who can't see it is the "pizza-prat". Sooner he goes,the better! Rant over


Couldn't agree more mate. Might be an attitude thing... he would appear to offer an awful lot. Who knows he could turn out to be a flop at international level like many before him


----------



## McGrath 5

atbalfour said:


> Couldn't agree more mate. Might be an attitude thing... he would appear to offer an awful lot. Who knows he could turn out to be a flop at international level like many before him


He absolutely could,and with his crappy haircut(s) and daft shinpad combo he does grate on me tbh. Still a different option than Mount,and if Rice played anywhere but in London,even for a poor team like West Ham,he wouldn't get a sniff of an international cap. He's a better option than Grealish.......Stevie Wonder can see that's ****e


----------



## nbray67

I've been saying it since Sadgate took over, we'll never win naff all while ever he's in charge.

A defender, not a great one at that now managing the National team who constantly plays a defensive formation against lesser opponents.

As for picking Dier, FFS, the guy is absolutely gash. Iceland had 2 1st half chances at the weekend, Dier giving the ball away and then Dier committing a foul.

As soon as I saw he had been picked again, I watched the Cricket instead, watched the last 15 mins or so and nothing changes with Sadgates strategy.

Need a goal, bring a defender on for a defender with 5mins + stoppage time to go.

Again, another match where Kane has really struggled but gets the minutes. Sterling was head n shoulders above the lot of them on Sat, not sure how he did tonight but not playing attacking football against lesser teams will win you naff all.

Anyone want to challenge my prediction that Sadgate will win us naff all, name your bet and I'm in.


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully the flatness doesn't pass on to the league season. 

We were awful against Israel and Czech Republic's reserve team. I didn't see the game, but Northern Ireland got hammered last night. The English based players are more off the pace than the Scottish ones who are underperforming. 

I don't think players are up for a new season under the current circumstances.


----------



## Kerr

Here goes for the kickoff.


----------



## Kerr

Some amount of goals this weekend. I'll need to tune into MOTD later.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Some amount of goals this weekend. I'll need to tune into MOTD later.


There's a few.

I've watched Havertz twice now and I'm no scout obviously but my oh my, that's some money they've spent there with zero end product so far.

Watch Utd, Pogba and Maguire were having a bet to see who could give the ball away the most, shocking for the amount of money they earn/are worth.


----------



## Kerr

I did see most of the Man Utd game yesterday. They had zero energy about them for most of the game. Palace should have won the game by more. 

I've never understood the hype of Pogba. Far too often he's a waste of a shirt in games, then basic stuff he does right is praised to underserved levels. 

Maguire is just hopeless. I don't know how he's ended up in the position he has. 

Havertz is a fine player. Huge pressure on a young lad.


----------



## atbalfour

All this hype about Chelsea and they haven't addressed their most fundamental weakness. Chilwell can't defend (see performances vs top teams last year...) and Thiago Silva will improve them but not by enough, whoever he is paired with is a weak point IMO - looks like they're selling Rudiger who I previously rated. Boy do they need that new keeper ASAP, feel for Kepa at the moment.

As for Liverpool - Jota a very strange transfer, still young but hugely inconsistent.. not outstanding at any one thing. Didn't go for Werner because of price, but Jota was 10m less - big big mistake given Firmino's recent decline.


----------



## Kerr

VAR is still not right. The handball incidents are all over the place. 

The Chelsea defender today opens questions as well. Was it really a clear and obvious mistake that required VAR? 

Was it really that clear a scoring opportunity? The keeper looked as if he could have won it. 

The ref called it and yellow wasn't a clear and obvious mistake in my opinion.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> VAR is still not right. The handball incidents are all over the place.
> 
> The Chelsea defender today opens questions as well. Was it really a clear and obvious mistake that required VAR?
> 
> Was it really that clear a scoring opportunity? The keeper looked as if he could have won it.
> 
> The ref called it and yellow wasn't a clear and obvious mistake in my opinion.


Only surprising thing about the incident was that it was a yellow initially. Very clear mistake.

The handball rule is nonsense as was Bissouma's red. Crazy


----------



## President Swirl

Ray Charles would have given a red card after Mane got rugby tackled through on goal. Can't believe in this crazy world what players can still earn. It really is just Wall Street with polyester shirts.


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Only surprising thing about the incident was that it was a yellow initially. Very clear mistake.
> 
> The handball rule is nonsense as was Bissouma's red. Crazy


If the ref gave a red it couldn't be argued against. However, I think the keeper would have got the ball and it wasn't actually a clear cut goalscoring opportunity. The yellow should not have been overruled as it wasn't clear and obvious.

The rules of VAR confuse me. The application of VAR is as variable as the opinion of a ref judging at real time.


----------



## Kerr

It was a record breaking round of games for goals. No draws at all so far either. 


The Spurs game called off tonight due to positive Coronavirus tests for Orient. 

It has just been announced that West Ham have three positive tests. Two players and Moyes. 

Has there been further news about Neil Warnock? 

It's getting a bit messy across a lot of games recently.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> It was a record breaking round of games for goals. No draws at all so far either.
> 
> The Spurs game called off tonight due to positive Coronavirus tests for Orient.
> 
> It has just been announced that West Ham have three positive tests. Two players and Moyes.
> 
> Has there been further news about Neil Warnock?
> 
> It's getting a bit messy across a lot of games recently.


can't believe they were thinking of letting fans in from October, under conditions, when even the teams can't control covid


----------



## Kerr

The prediction of March next year is going to kill off clubs. The TV money will save the premier league clubs, but lower leagues are dependent on crowds. 

In limited numbers the risk outside is low. 

I'm not sure what the rules are for cancelling games and isolating players after positive tests. The West Ham situation last night sounded really dodgy. 

Both players were in the starting line up and them and Moyes had were sent home from the stadium. Everyone in contact with them should have been told to self isolate too. 

Everyone is making up the rules as they are going along.


----------



## TonyHill

After 30 years watching i've completely given up on football. There's more important things in life than watching a bunch of overpaid, self indulgent, braindead morons kick a ball around for 90mins!


----------



## Kerr

TonyHill said:


> After 30 years watching i've completely given up on football. There's more important things in life than watching a bunch of overpaid, self indulgent, braindead morons kick a ball around for 90mins!


Like hurling abuse at them? :lol:

You've posted a couple of abusive messages lately directed at footballers. Not all footballers fit your stereotype or breached the lockdown measures any worse than Joe Public.

There's a lot more to football than the premier league.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> Like hurling abuse at them? :lol:
> 
> You've posted a couple of abusive messages lately directed at footballers. Not all footballers fit your stereotype or breached the lockdown measures any worse than Joe Public.
> 
> There's a lot more to football than the premier league.


Also interested how it's taken 30 years to come to this conclusion, I think he'll be back soon enough when bake off finishes


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Also interested how it's taken 30 years to come to this conclusion, I think he'll be back soon enough when bake off finishes


I'll hazard a guess at used to support a team that used to win things, but now doesn't.


----------



## nbray67

Klopp starting with VVD against Lincoln tonight, cracking gesture that.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> Klopp starting with VVD against Lincoln tonight, cracking gesture that.


I think it could be to do with our centre half fitness crisis mind you!!


----------



## Kerr

Another high scoring game to start the weekend. Brighton set another record hitting the woodwork five times. 

Brighton should have convincingly won that game. 

Man Utd look totally off the pace.


----------



## TonyHill

Kerr said:


> I'll hazard a guess at used to support a team that used to win things, but now doesn't.


Because footballers used to be proper men, not these fairies that flounce around for 90mins, and then do all the childish play acting when they're tackled like they've been shot!! Also, Joe public aren't role models to young kids like these muppets, as soon as they sign their mega millions contracts they need to start acting more responsibly. 
Either way, if you like football these days fair enough, but it's not for me.


----------



## Kerr

TonyHill said:


> Because footballers used to be proper men, not these fairies that flounce around for 90mins, and then do all the childish play acting when they're tackled like they've been shot!! Also, Joe public aren't role models to young kids like these muppets, as soon as they sign their mega millions contracts they need to start acting more responsibly.
> Either way, if you like football these days fair enough, but it's not for me.


Why are footballers role models? Just because they are in the public eye?

I've never understood why footballers have to live by higher standards than anyone else. Using footballers as being liable for influencing children only in a bad sense is just a cop-out. It's bad parenting.

Who needs to act more responsibly? You're lumping everyone in the same boat again.

You called out all footballers about breaching Coronavirus lockdown rules. How many were actually caught? How is that a fair reflection of everyone else? Is it really fair that they get followed everywhere and tons of people desperate to shop them? Why do they need to uphold the letter of the guidelines when breaches were widespread?

How is football any different now to how it was 20-30 years ago? All the same points were made back then. I'd say that playacting and diving is less now than it was before.

If you think back a generation the game wasn't what it is now. Are the role models the footballers who used to go out and get absolutely smashed with drink all the time role models? Look how many footballers from the last generation all have serious issues with drink, drugs, gambling etc.

Why do footballers get held accountable to a different set of rules to other sports? Any issue and they are front page of the newspapers. Something like a cricketer you can have street brawls, caught making racist and homophobic attacks, even throttling your wife. You're then rewarded with the sports personality of the year.

What team did you follow? Is this backlash because they used to be successful and are now pretty poor? Were you really a committed supporter, or just drawn in when the team was winning?


----------



## atbalfour

I can understand enjoying football more in a different era - the game has changed and not always in a good way - VAR though better this season is a farce, the top teams aren't as good as top teams of the past (as much as it pains me to admit that as a Liverpool fan), there is a lot more playacting and diving (some would say there is correlation to the increased number of foreign players in the league).

I'd argue that modern pros are more disciplined than footballers in previous eras, there is a much greater reliance on the physical side of the game, pressing etc. Nutrition etc. is completely controlled by the club - there is probably less scope for players to go and get smashed after a game as said by Kerr. Most big clubs are all about CSR and constantly have players interfacing with the community. I don't think it's fair to generalise and say that players are poorer role models than in the past, that said who are we to blame anyone for taking a sabbatical from watching 22 guys kicking a ball about a pitch, it does take time and there are more important things in life (I suppose )


----------



## bidderman1969

atbalfour said:


> I can understand enjoying football more in a different era - the game has changed and not always in a good way - VAR though better this season is a farce, the top teams aren't as good as top teams of the past (as much as it pains me to admit that as a Liverpool fan), *there is a lot more playacting and diving* (some would say there is correlation to the increased number of foreign players in the league).
> 
> I'd argue that modern pros are more disciplined than footballers in previous eras, there is a much greater reliance on the physical side of the game, pressing etc. Nutrition etc. is completely controlled by the club - there is probably less scope for players to go and get smashed after a game as said by Kerr. Most big clubs are all about CSR and constantly have players interfacing with the community. I don't think it's fair to generalise and say that players are poorer role models than in the past, that said who are we to blame anyone for taking a sabbatical from watching 22 guys kicking a ball about a pitch, it does take time and there are more important things in life (I suppose )


that's my biggest bugbear with the game as well, even when our players do it, i feel ashamed


----------



## atbalfour

bidderman1969 said:


> that's my biggest bugbear with the game as well, even when our players do it, i feel ashamed


Salah is absolutely awful for it, same as Sterling. I'm genuinely shocked that more yellow cards aren't dished out and that despite VAR players continue to do it.


----------



## Kerr

I don't think playacting is anywhere near what it was. 

It's been a while since I've seen a player nearly killed by a toilet roll. :lol:

Dida when we beat AC Milan was something else.

Rivaldo at the World Cup?


----------



## PugIain

Worst I've seen - welling United.
Their two centre forwards I think were Ross Lafayette and Kurtis Guthrie.
Both chucked themselves around like bloody idiots.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> Salah is absolutely awful for it, same as Sterling. I'm genuinely shocked that more yellow cards aren't dished out and that despite VAR players continue to do it.


Nah, I'd counter that with the fact Salah, whenever possible, will stay on his feet when getting clumped, especially when he's in the box as he just wants to score. There's been numerous times when he could've gone down, genuinely, never did and we didn't score.

Long gone are the days of the continuous rolling about, actually covering yards while doing so.

There's less fake diving now due to VAR. IMO anyway.

Oddly enough, people moan about diving but say nothing about cheeky elbows, studs down ankles/calf's, encroaching a good 5yds on throw ins etc etc.....

There's lots of incidents that just float on by, all of which are done to gain an advantage but go unpunished the majority of the time.


----------



## atbalfour

True he'll never turn down a goal scoring opportunity if he can stay on his feet but where his chance isn't so clear cut, any tugs or touches on the shoulder and he's down. Season before VAR he must have got 5 penalties that way, all extremely soft. He's getting less of them now but still doesn't stop him. 

What do we think of this new handball rule? 

I risk being controversial by saying I don't care what the rule is as long as it can be easily defined and is consistently applied by refs. Love it or hate it the previous nonsense of trying to determine whether something was 'deliberate', something only known by the player himself, just didn't work. Arms away from the body is a bit clearer at least, they should really factor in reaction time - again objective 1 second and anything less is automatically discounted.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> What do we think of this new handball rule?
> 
> I risk being controversial by saying I don't care what the rule is as long as it can be easily defined and is consistently applied by refs. Love it or hate it the previous nonsense of trying to determine whether something was 'deliberate', something only known by the player himself, just didn't work. Arms away from the body is a bit clearer at least, they should really factor in reaction time - again objective 1 second and anything less is automatically discounted.


If it's reffed/VAR'd consistently, then it'll work for everyone but I must say, Lindelof's handball v Palace wasn't a handball, glad it was mind but that's the way this new ruling goes, seems any contact gets penalised, so far anyway although I haven't seen any that have not been given so can't comment on that.

VAR was so hit n miss last season and has already been controversial this season also.


----------



## nbray67

Scrap what I wrote above, that new handball ruling is absolutely diabolical.

No way on earth was that a pen against Dier just now. Wow, simply wow.

If anything, Carroll's arm was offside.

I'm gobsmacked by that decision, it's making the game an absolute joke nowadays.


----------



## Kerr

I've not seen that penalty incident, but both penalties Rangers got today were a joke. 

May as well practice kicking the ball at players and hope it hits their hand. 

They need to sort the definition of handball out quickly.


Just read Steve Bruce's comments. Even the team benefitting from it aren't happy about the decision.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> I've not seen that penalty incident, but both penalties Rangers got today were a joke.
> 
> May as well practice kicking the ball at players and hope it hits their hand.
> 
> They need to sort the definition of handball out quickly.
> 
> Just read Steve Bruce's comments. Even the team benefitting from it aren't happy about the decision.


When you see it you'll see why.

As you say, kick the ball at a defender and the chances of a penalty are very high now.

On a side note, City were shocking today. No forwards and no defence and yet they have money to burn, don't they?


----------



## atbalfour

Yeah I might have spoken too soon with the handball rule thing... saw Dier's today and well that was just ludicrous. 

City very reliant on a couple of players to show up every week and it's the same ones. The team are nothing special.. both full backs are poor, they need two new centre backs as Laporte can't stay fit and Ake is solid but not good enough at the level City aspire to be at.

Rodri is a passenger and I thought it was telling that as soon as Fernandinho went off and left on his own Leicester grabbed control of the game. Hugely underrated somehow, best DM in Prem League history for me, have him over Kante, Keane etc. any day. City always look like a team that needs investment and sure Pep's a chequebook manager so that'll suit him.

Looks like they're bringing in that fella Diaz from Benfica. Looks ok, composed etc. but surely City of all teams have learnt that defenders from the Portuguese league are more miss than hit..


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> When you see it you'll see why.
> 
> As you say, kick the ball at a defender and the chances of a penalty are very high now.
> 
> On a side note, City were shocking today. No forwards and no defence and yet they have money to burn, don't they?


I've seen it now. It's nowhere near as bad as the two penalties Rangers got today. Both times the arms were either by their side or directly in front of their body. Both times a Rangers player was one yard away and missed the ball when you'd expect them to have got it. They weren't making themselves big and they had zero time to react.

No need for VAR either. The ref was desperate to give them. Shame he wasn't so kind on Motherwell for their stonewall penalty.

I didn't think the penalty call against Man Utd last week was that bad. His arm was up and out and it did stop an effort on goal.

This season is going to throw up some really random results. It's a totally different atmosphere and players aren't motivated by crowds or fully committed. That's why we are getting so many high scoring games.

I won't be surprised to see the finishing positions a bit more random than normal.


----------



## Kerr

Sitting agreeing with Jenas on MOTD. 

I like how they picked out how Spurs defenders were defending with their arms behind their backs. 

The rule needs changed now.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> I've seen it now. It's nowhere near as bad as the two penalties Rangers got today. Both times the arms were either by their side or directly in front of their body. Both times a Rangers player was one yard away and missed the ball when you'd expect them to have got it. They weren't making themselves big and they had zero time to react.
> 
> No need for VAR either. The ref was desperate to give them. Shame he wasn't so kind on Motherwell for their stonewall penalty.
> 
> I didn't think the penalty call against Man Utd last week was that bad. His arm was up and out and it did stop an effort on goal.
> 
> This season is going to throw up some really random results. It's a totally different atmosphere and players aren't motivated by crowds or fully committed. That's why we are getting so many high scoring games.
> 
> I won't be surprised to see the finishing positions a bit more random than normal.


I'm actually starting to find it quite depressing without the fans tbh


----------



## Kerr

Who would have thought Man City would have dropped 5 points after 3 games? Something tells me they are going to have a disappointing season. 

I'm surprised at the start Leeds have made. They looks as if they are well equipped for the premier league. 

There is massive improvement with Everton. Pickford was a fault for throwing another goal today. The guy must have run out of last chances.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> Who would have thought Man City would have dropped 5 points after 3 games? Something tells me they are going to have a disappointing season.
> 
> I'm surprised at the start Leeds have made. They looks as if they are well equipped for the premier league.
> 
> There is massive improvement with Everton. Pickford was a fault for throwing another goal today. The guy must have run out of last chances.


City are badly missing a focal point in Jesus or Aguero.. Sterling can barely stay on his feet let alone hold the ball up.

They will improve once one/both of them are back but they're carrying passengers in Rodri, Mendy and Walker every week. Diaz and Laporte look like they'll be a good combo but those channels are a huge weakness.


----------



## TonyHill

Someone has just told me of the United v Spurs scoreline. United are an absolute disgrace!! By far and away the highest wage bill in the league and yet playing like they haven't got a clue.
There's no way Fergie would have put up with these over rated prima Donna's!


----------



## Kerr

There is no way anyone that has watched a game of football would sign players like Maguire and Wan-Bissaka. 

Man Utd are desperate to cling on to success and everyone knows it. Teams and players are able to hold them to ransom for transfer fees and wages. 

It's all panic at Man Utd. 

When they aren't in contention to win anything the only way they can attract good players is paying far too much money. They are buying mostly the wrong ones.


----------



## bidderman1969

Liverpool are currently being humiliated i see........


----------



## RS3

bidderman1969 said:


> Liverpool are currently being humiliated i see........


What a barmy weekend!. How many goals???.
Fantastic.🤣👍


----------



## Derekh929

.....


----------



## Kerr

Wow. I'll need to watch MOTD. 

Villa are/were one of the favourites for relegation and they've just taken 7 off of Liverpool. 

Has the rest of the Liverpool team got Coronavirus?


----------



## RS3

RS3 said:


> What a barmy weekend!. How many goals???.
> Fantastic.&#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56397;


Just 2 goals short of the 43 scored in 95 being the record with a 20 team premiership.:thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Mental.. still a bit shellshocked.

Might have been a bit premature in winding the Utd fans up lol... Adrian is a pathetic footballer, it's no coincidence we lose three quarters of the games he plays in.


----------



## TakDetails

What on Earth is in the water in the north west 

Absolute shambles. 
Man UTD are a broken club.
Liverpool just didn't look fit or even up to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

It should have been more than 7. Villa missed some great chances. 

Liverpool looked great going forward against Arsenal in the league last week. However, every time Arsenal went forward they were clean through. The defence was missing again today. 

Well done to McGinn. Another Celtic fan that should have been playing for us.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> It should have been more than 7. Villa missed some great chances.
> 
> Liverpool looked great going forward against Arsenal in the league last week. However, every time Arsenal went forward they were clean through. The defence was missing again today.
> 
> Well done to McGinn. Another Celtic fan that should have been playing for us.


Villa were a little lucky in parts of the game.. the first was a gift, there was a stonewall penalty for a foul that even the commentators were amazed wasn't given and there were 3 crazy deflections.

Liverpool really could and should have scored at least two more and made the scoreline less outrageous.

Take nothing away from Villa, they played exceptional and deserved a comfortable scoreline as they didn't take some more conventional chances. If Everton play half as well w. just 2 days prep after the international break Klopp will not be able to re-work a defensive system.

Adrian is an absolute liability and the club have to look at a solid keeper to cover the next 6 weeks... Allison seems to get injured more than any other keeper ffs.


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Villa were a little lucky in parts of the game.. the first was a gift, there was a stonewall penalty for a foul that even the commentators were amazed wasn't given and there were 3 crazy deflections.
> 
> Liverpool really could and should have scored at least two more and made the scoreline less outrageous.
> 
> Take nothing away from Villa, they played exceptional and deserved a comfortable scoreline as they didn't take some more conventional chances. If Everton play half as well w. just 2 days prep after the international break Klopp will not be able to re-work a defensive system.
> 
> Adrian is an absolute liability and the club have to look at a solid keeper to cover the next 6 weeks... Allison seems to get injured more than any other keeper ffs.


McGinn's shot was going in the other corner before the deflection.

They missed really easy chances on top of that..

The defensive problems were there last week and Alison made saves he shouldn't have had the chance to save. Arsenal had clearcut chances they'd have expected to score.

I do stand by my opinion we are seeing so many loose games as players aren't anywhere near fully committed. This season is going to bring a lot of random results and shocks.


----------



## Kerr

The Leicester defence looking as if they haven't a care in the world here.They are dead slow to react and then jogging back when there is clear risk.

Primary school stuff.


----------



## TakDetails

In my opinion without their usual 11, Liverpool look a complete different team, really poor.. even in the Arsenal game didn’t seem too much of a threat except school boy defending from Arsenal.

I do reckon Koop will sort it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I can't believe that three teams have paid good money for Oliver Burke and he's made his way to the premier league.

We had him last season. He's very fast, but not a clue how to play football.


----------



## P2K

Kerr said:


> He's very fast, but not a clue how to play football.


Sounds like you are talking about Dan James at United


----------



## atbalfour

P2K said:


> Sounds like you are talking about Dan James at United


I do feel for him.. rabbit in the headlights. He was not bought to start, and due to how dire Utd were when they bought him he was thrown straight in, actually performed reasonably well and a became a victim of his own success, has since been scapegoated for not performing as well at the latter half of the season and as a result confidence is now shot.

I do think he'll turn it around with regular football and improve under the guidance of a good coach. He'll get neither at Utd.


----------



## Kerr

What are people making of the games moving to PPV?

Personally I think it's scandalous. The games are being filmed and broadcast all over the world as it is. There is little extra cost. £15 per game is a rip off. 

The one I thing that is staggering is season ticket holders don't get the games for free. Guys have paid good money for a season ticket and going to have to pay again to see the games.

Scottish football has been impacted harder than England, but Scottish teams put the games on for season ticket holders. 

Just think about the supporters of teams that rarely get live games. 

The league really needs to review their conduct towards supporters. They can't be paying outrageous wages and transfer fees and asking the working man to dig deeper.


----------



## McGrath 5

If people are stupid enough to pay,then they truly deserve to get ripped. There is a choice,don’t pay,and things may change.....do & deserve all you get imo.


----------



## P2K

atbalfour said:


> I do feel for him.. rabbit in the headlights. He was not bought to start, and due to how dire Utd were when they bought him he was thrown straight in, actually performed reasonably well and a became a victim of his own success, has since been scapegoated for not performing as well at the latter half of the season and as a result confidence is now shot.
> 
> I do think he'll turn it around with regular football and improve under the guidance of a good coach. He'll get neither at Utd.


Agreed, he was never supposed to be a five game in a row guy, he was bought to play a game or two then sit on the bench, like most of the youngsters who come through the academy.

Unfortunately for United fans Ed Woodwood is a bean counter and should have stuck to that, he is clueless when it comes to transfer dealings, the latest window is another example.

We should have more quality in depth and then wouldn't have had to play him week in week out and destroy his confidence.


----------



## P2K

Kerr said:


> What are people making of the games moving to PPV?
> 
> Personally I think it's scandalous. The games are being filmed and broadcast all over the world as it is. There is little extra cost. £15 per game is a rip off.
> 
> The one I thing that is staggering is season ticket holders don't get the games for free. Guys have paid good money for a season ticket and going to have to pay again to see the games.
> 
> Scottish football has been impacted harder than England, but Scottish teams put the games on for season ticket holders.
> 
> Just think about the supporters of teams that rarely get live games.
> 
> The league really needs to review their conduct towards supporters. They can't be paying outrageous wages and transfer fees and asking the working man to dig deeper.


I agree to a certain extent.
For the fans who are normally season ticket holders then it gives them a chance to continue to watch the games that are not normally on TV.
And it will, hopefully, bring some income to the clubs. Even the richest clubs are losing loads of money. 
For United it is apparently £4m-£5m per home game!!

It is annoying though that some clubs have still forked out almost £200m this summer and that is just transfers not including the wages.

It isn't for everybody and I think the £15.95 or whatever, is too much, as above don't pay if you don't want to, you have the choice.

People can't expect to have every game showed live on TV.
The only fans who are truly missing out are the ones who go to the games and ticket prices are much more than £15.95 so they will probably pay.

For example my lad and I used to have season tickets at Old Trafford.
It worked out at £40 for both of us per home game, then £5 parking, £20ish petrol, food, speeding tickets , program, match badge etc etc.

If we were season ticket holders last year and couldn't renew this year then I would probably pay the money.

Am I missing something though, have clubs actually been taking money off of fans for season tickets this year?

I pay for Sky Sports, refuse to deal with or pay any money to BT (that's another story) so I will watch the games I have already paid for via my subscription and not the PPV games.
I will get to see the same quantity of games I would have if there was no Covid-19.


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> What are people making of the games moving to PPV?
> 
> Personally I think it's scandalous. The games are being filmed and broadcast all over the world as it is. There is little extra cost. £15 per game is a rip off.
> 
> The one I thing that is staggering is season ticket holders don't get the games for free. Guys have paid good money for a season ticket and going to have to pay again to see the games.
> 
> Scottish football has been impacted harder than England, but Scottish teams put the games on for season ticket holders.
> 
> Just think about the supporters of teams that rarely get live games.
> 
> The league really needs to review their conduct towards supporters. They can't be paying outrageous wages and transfer fees and asking the working man to dig deeper.


OK to charge as cheaper than going to the game but to charge season ticket holders is bad. Sky might benefit though as fans might think it'll be cheaper to get sky sports than pay for matches.


----------



## Kerr

Darlofan said:


> OK to charge as cheaper than going to the game but to charge season ticket holders is bad. Sky might benefit though as fans might think it'll be cheaper to get sky sports than pay for matches.


It'll just push more people towards illegal streaming.

Watching on TV is never a substitute for going to the games and all that goes with it.

The premier league tried PPV in the early 00s and it failed.


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> It'll just push more people towards illegal streaming.
> 
> Watching on TV is never a substitute for going to the games and all that goes with it.
> 
> The premier league tried PPV in the early 00s and it failed.


I'm a Darlington fan so 15quid would get me into the game plus a pie and drink at half time. 😂


----------



## Derekh929

Darlofan said:


> I'm a Darlington fan so 15quid would get me into the game plus a pie and drink at half time. 😂


I thought at Darlington they pay fans to watch?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

How Pickford was not sent off is beyond me!!


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> How Pickford was not sent off is beyond me!!


I don't get it either Andy. He made some epic saves so it made the decision even worse imo.

Scissor chopped his legs half way up them and not even a card let alone red.

How VAR ruled that Mane was offside is beyond me and all those watching.

Ah well, better than a 7-2 wuppin!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Different team with Thiago, Mane and Henderson playing. Thiago is a special footballer


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> Different team with Thiago, Mane and Henderson playing. Thiago is a special footballer


Very special.

Nearly had his leg snapped in half though, disgusting challenge that Richarlison should be ashamed of rather than spitting his dummy out as he was being led from the field.


----------



## atbalfour

If BEIN Sports are to be believed then VVD has done his ACL.. 

Crazy game today, bit of a smash and grab from Everton.. some filthy tackles and we were robbed of that Henderson goal.

Football's gone crazy..


----------



## Kerr

I'll need to watch on match of the day later. 


The VAR argument has opened up again. Some people are convinced decisions were beyond bad.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> I'll need to watch on match of the day later.
> 
> The VAR argument has opened up again. Some people are convinced decisions were beyond bad.


Any thoughts on your game today? Were Rangers deserved winners or - haven't seen the highlights yet.


----------



## P2K

Literally only seen the last two minutes of that game.
Saw the offside VAR and thought it was onside then the goal was disallowed 
I'm a United fan so I had to laugh though.
Pickford should have saved the disallowed goal too, I agree with Roy Keane.... Pickford is not a goalkeeper 

Not seen the challenge on VVD but heard it was terrible. Also heard that he is out for the season with ACL but I don't believe that seen as he hadn't even been scanned when I read that.
And if it aint on BBC sport or Sky Sports yet then I don't trust it.


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Any thoughts on your game today? Were Rangers deserved winners or - haven't seen the highlights yet.


We where absolutely awful.

We have been really poor all season. The effort levels have been really low and the player and even the manager look totally disinterested.

Our squad was pulled apart before today. Numerous injuries to players and then Coronavirus ripped through our squad. Half the team hadn't played against Rangers before.

For all we were totally garbage Rangers only did a little more. A goal from a free kick that wasn't a foul and then a poor goalkeeping error, then a very lucky bounce of the ball Rangers had a bit more.

I think Lennon is facing the sack. The level of our performances all season has been really poor. We shouldn't be struggling with Rangers at all.


----------



## P2K

Just seen the Pickford/VVD challenge, it made me cringe, awful challenge.
And Liverpool have confirmed he now needs surgery. 

I think they might struggle now, like Citeh when they lost Laporte.

This Premier League season is going to be crazy!


----------



## nbray67

P2K said:


> Just seen the Pickford/VVD challenge, it made me cringe, awful challenge.
> And Liverpool have confirmed he now needs surgery.
> 
> I think they might struggle now, like Citeh when they lost Laporte.
> 
> This Premier League season is going to be crazy!


I'm still amazed how there was no retribution from the Ref and VAR in Pickfords direction, crazy that you can ruin a fellow professional's season/career and nothing on the day is done about it.

As you say though, crazy season indeed, the loss of crowds chanting and jeering every phase of play as most definitely affected the play.

Villa playing like a seasoned PL team is quite good to see but not as much as Lanzini's screamer in the dying seconds against Spuds. Jose screwed up those tactics with his subs there I'm afraid.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> I'm still amazed how there was no retribution from the Ref and VAR in Pickfords direction, crazy that you can ruin a fellow professional's season/career and nothing on the day is done about it.
> 
> As you say though, crazy season indeed, the loss of crowds chanting and jeering every phase of play as most definitely affected the play.
> 
> Villa playing like a seasoned PL team is quite good to see but not as much as Lanzini's screamer in the dying seconds against Spuds. Jose screwed up those tactics with his subs there I'm afraid.


I'm honestly fearing for us, we were looking shaky defensively before this. TAA as good as he is going forward is positionally suicidal at times and whoever the right centre back is, they're going to be in real diffs. Also the two remaining recognised centre backs have limbs as robust as a chocolate teapot. Hear Matip is away for a scan today - Fabinho likely to cover vs. Ajax.

The two injuries we couldn't afford more than any others have both happened at the same time.. people talk about Mane or Salah but given the lack of cover we're even more reliant on VVD and Allison staying fit.


----------



## McGrath 5

I think Villa have driven a bus thru the aura of invincibility that surrounded Red Scouse last season. They are still an excellent team,but maybe there will be less of the "rabbit in the car headlights" effect from other teams now? I'll be happy not to be fighting relegation battle all season again VTID


----------



## bidderman1969

what is happening with Ozil ? can't make out the situation going on there, almost like the most expensive player that never plays


----------



## atbalfour

bidderman1969 said:


> what is happening with Ozil ? can't make out the situation going on there, almost like the most expensive player that never plays


It's not on ability, seems like Arteta is making an example of him based on his attitude or how he's training. I actually thought he had shown signs last year that he still had that knack of knitting things together and creating.

Arsenal really calling out for that sort of player now... can hardly create a chance at the mo.


----------



## P2K

Didn't he refuse to take a pay cut because of Covid-19?
Also Alan Smith said on sky sports today he was refusing to show up for Zoom team meetings.


----------



## atbalfour

P2K said:


> Didn't he refuse to take a pay cut because of Covid-19?
> Also Alan Smith said on sky sports today he was refusing to show up for Zoom team meetings.


Other talk about some Chinese political issue he got involved in. Hard to know what to believe anymore!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

I think it’s due to his opinions potentially effecting Arsenal as a business. If I remember Özil’s opinions on the Chinese Government and what they were doing to Muslims in China resulted in China banning the viewing of Arsenal games - since that, that ban has been lifted.

Don’t think Arsenal want to lose out on lucrative business in China. 

This season is going to be a dull season for Arsenal as we need a creative midfielder badly and even though his lazy his a phenomenal playmaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

why not just sack him?


----------



## TakDetails

Bad PR on Arsenal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

Tell me to put my straight jacket back on if you want, but, if some of the challenges that severely impact people's lives were committed on the street, they would be facing charges.
Please explain how putting a kit on makes it alright. There has to be some sort of punishment, whether intentional or not.
Imagine if you had made such an awesome investment and that was deemed ultimately worthless for 6 months while you're still paying for it. Whoops, I'm sorry, wouldn't cut it.
There has to be passion in the game, I get that. Though for me the Premier league hasn't been up to much since the late 90s into the millennium. I was chuffed beyond belief when Liverpool got back where they belong. But the days of 3 tooth Harris hacking someone down without remorse have to be over. Gritty, is fine. Violent is not.


----------



## nbray67

I'm a closet Leeds Utd fan at heart and I must say, they were very very good last night.

Barn Door Bamford as I refer to him was a different gravy last night. His 3rd goal, if you see it, was sublime.

In fact, the whole team played some very entertaining football last night, Villa just didn't turn up. Klich where ever he could stopped Grealish at every opportunity which kind of took away any threat Villa had.

On another note, how the hell can Sly be justifying Pay Per View matches in the current climate? I guess, as they are showing more games, they justify the odd game as PPV but what a scam after people signed up for Sky Sports.

Thankfully, I watch non Sky games on a dodgy site so not a worry but I'd rather be watching it on my TV in my comfy man cave rather than the laptop, rant over.


----------



## Kerr

Can't really put the blame on Sky or BT for the PPV games. It's the club's who wanted it to get the cash. Only Leicester were against it. 

It was also the clubs that didn't cut a deal for season ticket holders to see the games for their season ticket money. 

It will flop like the previous PPV scheme. I can't see many households paying £15 for a game on TV. It's not really like with the boxing (which is also too expensive) where a few mates get together to pay for it and repay in beers. 

It's going to push more people to illegal streaming. Then when it comes to renewing their Sky or BT deal many will stick with the cheap option.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Tricky one, I think £14.95 is a lot but I hate not seeing a Liverpool game and streaming can be so annoying. My wife is adamant that we are paying the fee, her argument being that £14.95 is about 40% of the cost of the cheapest seat and there isn't that much to do at the moment on a Saturday evening.


----------



## Kerr

The season has the feel that it'll be Liverpool or another season for a surprise win. So many top teams aren't playing well. 

VVD is a huge loss for Liverpool to draw them back a bit. 

Watching MOTD. VAR under question again. Sheffield Utd's penalty was neither a foul or on the line. It was outside the box. 

I hate VAR. It hasn't helped one bit and causes more issues than it solves.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> The season has the feel that it'll be Liverpool or another season for a surprise win. So many top teams aren't playing well.
> 
> VVD is a huge loss for Liverpool to draw them back a bit.
> 
> Watching MOTD. VAR under question again. Sheffield Utd's penalty was neither a foul or on the line. It was outside the box.
> 
> I hate VAR. It hasn't helped one bit and causes more issues than it solves.


Pathetic - I am the first to say that Liverpool didn't have too much go against them with VAR last season. Nobody talks about the amount of points it's won Utd last year, but that's another story.

This year it feels like there's an Everton lifer at the button. Coote should never referee again after the shambles of last weekend and whoever was officiating tonight should be embarrassed. I have seen no angle to suggest that he was on the line, nor that a foul was committed. No goal can be enjoyed or celebrated anymore.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> The season has the feel that it'll be Liverpool or another season for a surprise win. So many top teams aren't playing well.
> 
> VVD is a huge loss for Liverpool to draw them back a bit.
> 
> Watching MOTD. VAR under question again. Sheffield Utd's penalty was neither a foul or on the line. It was outside the box.
> 
> I hate VAR. It hasn't helped one bit and causes more issues than it solves.





atbalfour said:


> Pathetic - I am the first to say that Liverpool didn't have too much go against them with VAR last season. Nobody talks about the amount of points it's won Utd last year, but that's another story.
> 
> This year it feels like there's an Everton lifer at the button. Coote should never referee again after the shambles of last weekend and whoever was officiating tonight should be embarrassed. I have seen no angle to suggest that he was on the line, nor that a foul was committed. No goal can be enjoyed or celebrated anymore.


Just watched it this morning and I'm still baffled why VAR have again, not intervened to correct the mistake.

How long is this inconsistency going to be allowed to ruin the game?

It's bad enough watching matches without fans but to then it again with VAR is getting to be a joke now.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Absolute joke, Maguires choke hold on Azpilicueta which allowed Maguire to clear the ball wasn't a penalty but Fabinho winning a tackle outside the box was!!! :wall:


----------



## bluechimp

AndyA4TDI said:


> Absolute joke, Maguires choke hold on Azpilicueta which allowed Maguire to clear the ball wasn't a penalty but Fabinho winning a tackle outside the box was!!! :wall:


100% agree, VAR is getting on my nut, they are so inconsistent with their reviews.

For me, and I've said it before, it should mirror cricket.

3 reviews per team, if the ref got it wrong you get your review back, simple.


----------



## P2K

President Swirl said:


> Tell me to put my straight jacket back on if you want, but, if some of the challenges that severely impact people's lives were committed on the street, they would be facing charges.
> Please explain how putting a kit on makes it alright. There has to be some sort of punishment, whether intentional or not.
> Imagine if you had made such an awesome investment and that was deemed ultimately worthless for 6 months while you're still paying for it. Whoops, I'm sorry, wouldn't cut it.
> There has to be passion in the game, I get that. Though for me the Premier league hasn't been up to much since the late 90s into the millennium. I was chuffed beyond belief when Liverpool got back where they belong. But the days of 3 tooth Harris hacking someone down without remorse have to be over. Gritty, is fine. Violent is not.


At least he still gets paid and the clubs have insurance for this kind of thing, but yeah, you wouldn't do it on the street would you!!

Could be worse, I used to play at a decent level but I wasn't good enough to get paid and stop working.

The amount of elbows in the face, tackles/hacks from your blind side etc is unreal. It makes the premier league look like ballet.

The worse one I had was when a player literally stamped on my standing leg, on my blind side. No chance to move, my leg was planted.
He came from the side just below the knee.
He'd already told his team mates he was going to try and break someone's leg that day.

The ref had bottled it with him. Before he got me, he had gone two footed shin high on a couple of my team mates, luckily it was from the front and they jumped out of the way.

He got sent off and one of his team mates said he wouldn't be playing for that team again, he didn't want to play in a team where players would do such a thing.

I though he had broken my leg. I was carried off and spent the afternoon in hospital. Luckily my leg wasn't broken but I hag ligament damage.

I still went to work the following day, I had to, but for the next few weeks I had no control of my foot, every step I took my foot would just flop down and make a slap noise on the corridor floor :lol:

Some people are just thugs and use football as an excuse.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Really impressed with how Jota has settled in at Liverpool, :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Yep had my doubts but the front 3 need competition and he's easily our best finisher. 

Time for a break for Bobby... as much as I love what he used to do for the team we can't carry passengers any longer. He hasn't performed since midway through last season but Klopp appears to have blind loyalty towards him.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Whilst I agree I might still be tempted to play Firmino against City, then give him a break.


----------



## atbalfour

AndyA4TDI said:


> Whilst I agree I might still be tempted to play Firmino against City, then give him a break.


Probs right!! As well as Philips played I hope Matip is fit....

Sterling, Mahrez and Aguero aren't exactly Haller and Bowen lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Agree, don't yet fancy Phillips up against a small fast and skilful forward


----------



## bidderman1969

atbalfour said:


> Yep had my doubts but the front 3 need competition and he's easily our best finisher.
> 
> Time for a break for Bobby... as much as I love what he used to do for the team we can't carry passengers any longer. He hasn't performed since midway through last season but Klopp appears to have blind loyalty towards him.


i think he thrives on the crowd atmosphere tbh


----------



## bidderman1969

good game for Liverpool tonight


----------



## AndyA4TDI

bidderman1969 said:


> good game for Liverpool tonight


Probably the best we have played since we beat Leicester last Christmas. Jota is absolute class.


----------



## bidderman1969

AndyA4TDI said:


> Probably the best we have played since we beat Leicester last Christmas. Jota is absolute class.


wouldnt be surprised if he now pushes Firminio out tbh


----------



## Kerr

The Leeds goal that was disallowed against Palace is crazy. 

VAR in England is a joke.


----------



## Kerr

That penalty by Fulham. :doublesho You can't do that when you need to score. 

I agree about the offside rules.


----------



## bidderman1969

Kerr said:


> That penalty by Fulham. :doublesho You can't do that when you need to score.
> 
> I agree about the offside rules.


couldn't believe what i was watching tbh


----------



## nbray67

VAR needs a massive review or at least a boycott by club and players.

Bamford's goal was never offside and the fact he pointed to where he wanted the ball playing should've been taken into consideration as his body and more importantly, his legs were most definitely behind the defensive line.

Kilman unlucky with the pen, Gomez possibly also but my word, Lascelles assault on Walcott was never reviewed like they do with offsides.

Offsides are reviewed numerous times but challenges in the box are looked at once, if that and then play carries on.

Terrible terrible decisions ruining what was a beautiful game.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> VAR needs a massive review or at least a boycott by club and players.
> 
> Bamford's goal was never offside and the fact he pointed to where he wanted the ball playing should've been taken into consideration as his body and more importantly, his legs were most definitely behind the defensive line.
> 
> Kilman unlucky with the pen, Gomez possibly also but my word, Lascelles assault on Walcott was never reviewed like they do with offsides.
> 
> Offsides are reviewed numerous times but challenges in the box are looked at once, if that and then play carries on.
> 
> Terrible terrible decisions ruining what was a beautiful game.


Have to say I didn't fight Gomez one too much because I've seen worse given - awful rule but a draw probably a fair result in the end. Will take that after the injuries and a big away win during the week with still a nice lead over City who are our only competitors let's be honest.


----------



## PugIain

Fulham's goalie is called Areola.

That is all.


----------



## Kerr

PugIain said:


> Fulham's goalie is called Areola.
> 
> That is all.


Did you watch him and think you wanted to score?


----------



## PugIain

Kerr said:


> Did you watch him and think you wanted to score?


Nah, he seemed a right ***..

*Small breed of bird.


----------



## nbray67

Managers still in a job despite having an absolute mare, how do they do it?

Lennon at Celtic
Arteta at Arsenal
Wilder at Sheff Utd

Just a shout out to Kerr, bang goes the debate of whether Tierney is as good as, if not better than Robertson. Leagues apart at the mo, probably because of the team/formation they are currently in, but currently, there's no comparison.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> Managers still in a job despite having an absolute mare, how do they do it?
> 
> Lennon at Celtic
> Arteta at Arsenal
> Wilder at Sheff Utd
> 
> Just a shout out to Kerr, bang goes the debate of whether Tierney is as good as, if not better than Robertson. Leagues apart at the mo, probably because of the team/formation they are currently in, but currently, there's no comparison.


Very harsh on Wilder.. he massively overachieved last season and I don't think this season is in any way his fault as they should be a mid-table Championship team at best. Biggest mistake was paying Edwards £25m for unproven Brewster.

Arteta has made Arsenal worse, seems to have bitten off more than he can chew... working for Fraudiola for a couple of years doesn't make you capable of managing at PL standard, especially for a club the size and in as much a mess as Arsenal.

I actually think Tierney had a good game yesterday, he's had good and bad games this year and he and Gabriel are the only Arsenal defenders that look at all capable. Comparisons with Robertson (comfortably world's best left back atm and somehow still underrated) were likely said in the spur of the moment as one's solid the other is world class. Has never been a contest for me lol.

Great performance from us yesterday... good to see Bobby dazzling again, Mane with a goal to break his 'drought' too. Hopefully with Ox, Thiago, Shaq and Milner back in the next couple of weeks we will be able to continue to rotate. Still reckon we're a CB light and Matip just can't be trusted fitness-wise... Fabinho vs top opponents in the CL may be found out. Hopefully do some business in the window, Schuurs from Ajax would be good futureproofing, even Rudiger from Chelsea could do a job if they would take a loan fee!


----------



## TakDetails

Really didn’t expect Arsenal to have the start they did especially with a “good” ending to last season.

Never did I think we’d be close to a relegation battle... ever.

Arteta comes across as very stubborn why on earth would he keep selecting Willian in games he isn’t even half the player he was at Chelsea, just completely uninterested that goes for most of them except Partey, Gabriel, Tierney, Saka and Leno who actually try to put in a shift. Clearly the choice of captaincy for Rob Holding over Luiz with the reports going on is him losing most the dressing room.


If we win or lose against Chelsea I hope that’s the end of him.

On the topic of Tierney in this Arsenal side playing out of his position, he is alright, he is much better in his normal position and is about the only player who can put a decent cross in.

I genuinely thought the fall of Liverpool was with Van Djik being injured, but they continue to prove doubters wrong (ie - me) they are of course not the full article as seen in recent performances but take note Arsenal... that’s how you play as a team. Salah is phenomenal and Firminho definitely made me eat my words... again. (Still think he needs to score more as a number 9/false 9) it’s good to see Klopps reaction at time as though perfection still isn’t enough. 

Also... i think it’s time for Zaha to leave Palace, his talents wasting away in that team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Managers still in a job despite having an absolute mare, how do they do it?
> 
> Lennon at Celtic
> Arteta at Arsenal
> Wilder at Sheff Utd
> 
> Just a shout out to Kerr, bang goes the debate of whether Tierney is as good as, if not better than Robertson. Leagues apart at the mo, probably because of the team/formation they are currently in, but currently, there's no comparison.


I don't know what the hell is going on with us. The players haven't been right all season and aren't playing for Lennon. We have been playing very poorly. Our new keeper doesn't know it's his job to try and stop the ball going into the net behind him and the defence is spooked when the ball comes near them. Shane Duffy is up there with the worst players to pull on the shirt.

All of us want Lennon out. We won the cup final today, but what should have been an easy game when we totally dominating and 2-0 ended up watching from behind the couch.

Hard to gauge Tierney in that team. He's left to do far too much to cover for everyone failing around him.

I can't see Arteta last much longer. Sadly our board are digging their heels in with Lennon. He's obviously very well liked by those on power.


----------



## Kerr

Such a strange season so far. Nobody is getting a good run together yet. 

It was only two weeks ago Spurs were said to be contenders and Man Utd fans were wanting Ole sacked. Now they'll go joint top if they win tonight. 

I've for a feeling Villa will get something tonight.


----------



## TonyHill

With vast swathes of the country under tier 4 restrictions, how are these games being allowed to go ahead?? Footballers are not immune from the virus, with certain players from both Man City, Crystal Palace, and Liverpool all having contracted the virus recently. Seems ridiculous that signs on the motorway are urging you to 'stay at home' yet football continues :doublesho


----------



## Kerr

TonyHill said:


> With vast swathes of the country under tier 4 restrictions, how are these games being allowed to go ahead?? Footballers are not immune from the virus, with certain players from both Man City, Crystal Palace, and Liverpool all having contracted the virus recently. Seems ridiculous that signs on the motorway are urging you to 'stay at home' yet football continues :doublesho


You really don't like football do you?

Have they shut down your work? There is still loads of people working away.

Take away football and millions of people will lose out on something to enjoy.


----------



## nbray67

Big game tomorrow Kerr, you tuning in to it?


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Big game tomorrow Kerr, you tuning in to it?


Oh aye.

We've improved recently. Played well in a few games, but our entire defence still looks like a bombscare. We will also likely be missing our best defender after he rattled his knee off the post on Wednesday.

I'm anticipating a very open game tomorrow. It won't be as bad as the last game. We won't be missing half a team.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Oh aye.
> 
> We've improved recently. Played well in a few games, but our entire defence still looks like a bombscare. We will also likely be missing our best defender after he rattled his knee off the post on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm anticipating a very open game tomorrow. It won't be as bad as the last game. We won't be missing half a team.


I'll be watching also with half an eye on the Leeds match.

Should be a great match, fingers crossed!


----------



## atbalfour

Lucky lucky Utd... that Pogba penalty was a debatable one to say the least, Villa deserved a point from that game given the lion share of play and chances in the second half. 

Good game to watch, Utd look a different side to a month ago and a few others showing up as well as Penandez.

Not fun to watch as a Liverpool fan.. we haven't been the results machine we once were, with Thiago back and purring on his 20 min cameo the other night hopefully we can turn that around. Need a CB or you can write us off... would be nothing short of arrogance of us to think that Phillips or Williams can partner Fabinho at the back on a regular basis. Matip while quality is made of glass and not a reliable backup even when VVD and Gomez are back. Would love us to go out and get Mings...


----------



## Kerr

It was a good game to watch. Both teams played to win and lots of good play. Villa gave as good as they got and had their chances too. 

It was a penalty. The Villa defender did knock Pogba's left leg behind his right and it did cause him to trip. Silly penalty to give away, but I'd want that every day for us.


----------



## McGrath 5

atbalfour said:


> Lucky lucky Utd... that Pogba penalty was a debatable one to say the least, Villa deserved a point from that game given the lion share of play and chances in the second half.
> 
> Good game to watch, Utd look a different side to a month ago and a few others showing up as well as Penandez.
> 
> Not fun to watch as a Liverpool fan.. we haven't been the results machine we once were, with Thiago back and purring on his 20 min cameo the other night hopefully we can turn that around. Need a CB or you can write us off... would be nothing short of arrogance of us to think that Phillips or Williams can partner Fabinho at the back on a regular basis. Matip while quality is made of glass and not a reliable backup even when VVD and Gomez are back. Would love us to go out and get Mings...


Mings isn't all that for me. Love his attitude/spirit but he's more than prone to switching off in games. He's not in the class of say a Mellberg,Laursen or God AKA Paul McGrath who have graced the pitch @ Villa Park in my time watching the Villa. We seem to be progressing well this season,steady progression. I'd take mid table this season,and kick on from there. Anything else we do will be a bonus. VTID.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

On the one hand as a footy fan you might think Moyes has a point but when did two wrongs make a right?

"We all know what the protocols are, we all know we have to be ever-vigilant and make sure we're doing the right things."

So then why are players doing the wrong thing?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55600190


----------



## Kerr

Footballers are under greater scrutiny all the time. They are forever being slagged off as overpaid, worthless prima donnas. Then get slagged off for failing to be role models when they do step out of line. It's a lose lose situation. 

Hardly a person on this forum could honestly say they haven't broken some rules. Like all the latest footballers getting called out I'm sure many people had a couple of extra guests in their house over the festive period. They are breaches, but many people have done much worse and don't get the grief footballers do.

Rita Ora threw a lavish birthday party, in a posh restaurant, with all her friends and family. She also ignored the quarantine rules too. Pay the £10k fine, make a couple of pathetic excuses and she managed to sweep it under the carpet quickly. 

Footballers are held to different rules to everybody else all the time. It's always the people with no interest, or a dislike of football, that get on the backs of footballers.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Doesn't really answer my first question.

Having more money than sense is very similar to Mazepin and his video. Seems you can do anything you like if you have plenty of money.


----------



## Kerr

Andy from Sandy said:


> Doesn't really answer my first question.
> 
> Having more money than sense is very similar to Mazepin and his video. Seems you can do anything you like if you have plenty of money.


You didn't really need your first question answered. You know the answer.

Of course it's not ok to have a couple of your mates, even Coronavirus tested football mates under the current rules, but it wouldn't be a story if it wasn't a footballer. Poor people behave the exact same and it doesn't trigger a response.

I'm not following the connection between Mazepin and footballers having a couple of guests at dinner?


----------



## McGrath 5

Andy from Sandy said:


> Doesn't really answer my first question.
> 
> Having more money than sense is very similar to Mazepin and his video. Seems you can do anything you like if you have plenty of money.


Nothing new there is it? The rich have always done what they want,when they want. They will continue to do just that,virus or no virus,no?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Yep I shouldn't have and didn't need to reference Mazepin with regard to how money talks but then it wasn't me that introduced it to the topic.


----------



## P2K

Footballers get singled out because it makes headlines, sells papers and is always big news.
Fans love their team and will read the stories, opposition fans hate their rivals so will read it and revel in it.
People who hate football will read it because it gives them more ammunition to slag the game/players off.

It's win win for the media which is probably one of the reasons why players behavior is always headline news.

We can all agree that breaking the covid rules is wrong but as Kerr says "many people had a couple of extra guests in their house over the festive period"

Putting it in a little bit of perspective, I don't know the true figures but roughly look at it like this.

20 Premier League squads of approx 30 players, that's 600 players.
I have heard of around half a dozen players going to parties etc. That's one per cent.

We can all think of 100 friends/family/colleagues, I bet you more than one of them went to a party.


----------



## Kerr

P2K said:


> Footballers get singled out because it makes headlines, sells papers and is always big news.
> Fans love their team and will read the stories, opposition fans hate their rivals so will read it and revel in it.
> People who hate football will read it because it gives them more ammunition to slag the game/players off.
> 
> It's win win for the media which is probably one of the reasons why players behavior is always headline news.


100% this.

Darlofan's thread about petrol prices on here is another example. Gone are the days the press reported about small increases and told the public to be outraged, which worked.

The media reports about every misdemeanor that footballers do and it causes outrage. People are too Influenceable.

The Barbarian rugby team did far worse than any footballers. Half of the squad went out on the town for a couple of nights and were caught red handed. They caused their game to be cancelled.

They also then got caught out telling a pack of lies to cover up, but it never got that much coverage and quickly disappeared. If that was footballers it would never go away.


----------



## bidderman1969

embarrassing for us today I think, even me being a die hard Liverpool fan, I was embarrassed by the penalty awarded to us today at Crystal Palace


----------



## AndyA4TDI

bidderman1969 said:


> embarrassing for us today I think, even me being a die hard Liverpool fan, I was embarrassed by the penalty awarded to us today at Crystal Palace


Totally agree, lifelong LFC fan but that was an awful decision, for me Jota veered off to the right into the keeper,.


----------



## atbalfour

Another Liverpool fan and agree, one of the most baffling decisions. Our midfield is woeful, Henderson, Jones, Milner just miles off it. Signings required this summer!! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI

atbalfour said:


> Another Liverpool fan and agree, one of the most baffling decisions. Our midfield is woeful, Henderson, Jones, Milner just miles off it. Signings required this summer!!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Would keep Fabs, Jones and revamp the rest, Thiago and Naby are class but too injury prone. World class back 5 and forward 4 but midfield is poor.


----------



## atbalfour

AndyA4TDI said:


> Would keep Fabs, Jones and revamp the rest, Thiago and Naby are class but too injury prone. World class back 5 and forward 4 but midfield is poor.


Jones is hugely overhyped imo.. Never really got the fuss. Elliott has far more promise, can't wait until he's back and hopefully that injury won't stunt his development too much.

I really like Thiago and Fabinho together - we look a different team when they're playing but as you say, injuries are a big problem. Keita is a game changer but not sure Klopp trusts him off the ball or to stay fit 

Think we need a couple of centre mids.. Maybe bissouma to replace Gini and then a bit of quality to link midfield and attack. We need to start succession planning for Mane, who's been off the boil for 18 months. Hopefully get Bowen and a long overdue Firmino replacement.. Despite the goals Jota is so poor in open play and really needs that competition.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

will Man City go through a slump in form, or will they now walk to the title?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

For me City as they have Foden, Silva, De Bruyne, Rodri, Gundogan and Grealish as their main midfield options.


----------



## nbray67

bidderman1969 said:


> embarrassing for us today I think, even me being a die hard Liverpool fan, I was embarrassed by the penalty awarded to us today at Crystal Palace


VAR gave it as the on field decision was no foul.

I don't get how, as a fan, you'd be embarrassed by a woeful VAR decision yet again this season.

Remember the Kane studs straight through Robbo the other week, not even reviewed by VAR.

It's VAR that's embarrassing week in, week out and yet, it's still better than last year.


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> Would keep Fabs, Jones and revamp the rest, Thiago and Naby are class but too injury prone. World class back 5 and forward 4 but midfield is poor.


Agree with the Fab and Jones quote Andy but Naby and class should never be in the same sentence. 
Other than his injury problems, Naby just hasn't got the aggression needed in MF, nor does he have a decent pass in him, he under hits the majority of them and his game reading his woeful.
Thiago is class but his ****iness on the ball in terms of cute passing and time he hasn't got has caused us quite a few issues this year. Don't get me wrong, he's great when on it but man, this is the PL where time on the ball is very ltd.



atbalfour said:


> Jones is hugely overhyped imo.. Never really got the fuss. Elliott has far more promise, can't wait until he's back and hopefully that injury won't stunt his development too much.
> 
> I really like Thiago and Fabinho together - we look a different team when they're playing but as you say, injuries are a big problem. Keita is a game changer but not sure Klopp trusts him off the ball or to stay fit
> 
> Think we need a couple of centre mids.. Maybe bissouma to replace Gini and then a bit of quality to link midfield and attack. We need to start succession planning for Mane, who's been off the boil for 18 months. Hopefully get Bowen and a long overdue Firmino replacement.. Despite the goals Jota is so poor in open play and really needs that competition.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll disagree with your Jones assessment pal. He's 21 and got lots of untapped ability imo. Just watch his touch and dribbling when he gets the ball, quick feet, powerful running and not phased by the opposition.

As for Jota, he reminds me a lot of Fowler, makes scoring look easy at times, small but great with his head and will be scoring many more for us for many years to come. His open play stuff is negligible as he makes up for that in the box. Bobby's time has come now. He'd track back, make the plays, run off the ball to create space for others etc etc but now, he's just not on it. Kinda like Mane who, I agree, has been off it for 2 seasons now.

There's some decent young talent out there at lower placed clubs and I think we should be looking to snap some of these up. Olise at Palace has been playing really well and off the radar where pundits are concerned. He ran us ragged in the 2nd half yesterday. A better and younger winger than Bowen imo right now.

As for a must have MF right now, I'd be breaking the bank for Bellingham.
Bissouma doesn't get enough air time for me to cast an opinion but he's obviously catching scouts eyes.
Others I'd like to see would be James Ward Prowse, under rated imo for his dead ball delivery and passing, Jacob Ramsey, another young talent with bags of potential and Tielemans or Maddison.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> Agree with the Fab and Jones quote Andy but Naby and class should never be in the same sentence.
> Other than his injury problems, Naby just hasn't got the aggression needed in MF, nor does he have a decent pass in him, he under hits the majority of them and his game reading his woeful.
> Thiago is class but his ****iness on the ball in terms of cute passing and time he hasn't got has caused us quite a few issues this year. Don't get me wrong, he's great when on it but man, this is the PL where time on the ball is very ltd.
> 
> I'll disagree with your Jones assessment pal. He's 21 and got lots of untapped ability imo. Just watch his touch and dribbling when he gets the ball, quick feet, powerful running and not phased by the opposition.
> 
> As for Jota, he reminds me a lot of Fowler, makes scoring look easy at times, small but great with his head and will be scoring many more for us for many years to come. His open play stuff is negligible as he makes up for that in the box. Bobby's time has come now. He'd track back, make the plays, run off the ball to create space for others etc etc but now, he's just not on it. Kinda like Mane who, I agree, has been off it for 2 seasons now.
> 
> There's some decent young talent out there at lower placed clubs and I think we should be looking to snap some of these up. Olise at Palace has been playing really well and off the radar where pundits are concerned. He ran us ragged in the 2nd half yesterday. A better and younger winger than Bowen imo right now.
> 
> As for a must have MF right now, I'd be breaking the bank for Bellingham.
> Bissouma doesn't get enough air time for me to cast an opinion but he's obviously catching scouts eyes.
> Others I'd like to see would be James Ward Prowse, under rated imo for his dead ball delivery and passing, Jacob Ramsey, another young talent with bags of potential and Tielemans or Maddison.


Ah man I don't get the fuss - if we wasn't young and English he wouldn't get a kick in the PL, let alone at Liverpool. For me Gallagher (also overrated) is twice the player.. but I think that's because there's such a quality deficit in England's midfield and as a result the expectations are low!!! I hope he proves me wrong, but I see a guy who has an incessant need to keep the ball for at least 15 seconds before doing something. He's slow, genuinely as poor as Keita off the ball for tracking runners, he's not a cutting edge passer, has next to no work ethic.. To his credit he does have a knack for getting shooting opportunities - despite his worldie against Everton - he's not really a goal scorer either. In 2022 you need more than quick feet and the odd trick to be playing at the top level.. he would be maybe 6th choice at City and Chelsea.. that's what we are up against!!

If I could choose one player for us to sign it would be Bellingham without doubt. I am just not convinced we'll pay the money. Bissouma is probably a more typical signing - this season I fear we'll run out of steam because of that lack of depth.. overreliance on the same 2 or 3 to perform each week, where City and Chelsea to an extent have options everywhere. Hopefully we address it this summer!


----------

